# New Helson Sharkmaster 600 due in October.



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Diver fans great news.

Heard from William at Helson yesterday the new batch of the ProPlof homage is to be released in October.

It has 6 dial/bezel options, so get in quick cos I'm sure this will sell out in the blink of an eye!!









Stuck between B,C,D??

Choices choices!!


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Too much choice! I like the white dials, but if I get one I'll end up getting the black dial and black bezel because that's what I always do.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

So, where to sign up? 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Very nice!
I don't know why but I'm really liking option E.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Blue bird said:


> Very nice!
> I don't know why but I'm really liking option E.


Me too!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Contact William at Helson, he is super helpfull as always!!

Great watch though!!


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm now swaying towards D


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm liking option E also, just wonder if it's a sapphire insert?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

wow... don't mind me but Model A really attracted me. All white!


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

I couldn't believe my eyes for a moment if this news if true. I wanted this for so long. The only concern I had for used purchase was size.
Is there any news on size change (L2L)?
it's gonna be all white or all blue for me. A or C.
This orange and grey combo looks interesting tough.


----------



## radicalender (Sep 8, 2017)

this looks sweet!

hope it comes on a mesh :-!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

E is my weapon of choice. It's unlike everything else I own. Despite size, case shape and bezel function 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Milspec (Mar 22, 2018)

I dig the white dials too. 

Any estimation on pricing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm in on this one. Now waiting for October. b-)


----------



## exiLe (Sep 26, 2011)

Reserved B & E for myself. 

Had B when they first were released and sold it and have hated myself for it ever since. I couldn't pass up E's configuration either though. 

William has me marked down for both now, naturally. ;-)


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

exiLe said:


> Reserved B & E for myself.
> 
> Had B when they first were released and sold it and have hated myself for it ever since. I couldn't pass up E's configuration either though.
> 
> William has me marked down for both now, naturally. ;-)


you can reserve these????


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Mintu said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes for a moment if this news if true. I wanted this for so long. The only concern I had for used purchase was size.
> Is there any news on size change (L2L)?


If we assume that the elements on that image are to scale, and if the second hand is 14mm, then...

L2L = 50mm

full width of watch = 44.5mm
outer bezel width = 36.0mm (outer edge of bezel where it meets the case)
outer bezel width = 32.5mm (outer edge of the black part)
inner bezel width = 24.3mm (inside edge of the black part)

Does this sound about right? 
I don't know anything about PloProf or any previous Helson release.
cheers


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

PS. should I start chopping the onions now ?

_(to practise crying for when we see the price!)
_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

£699, not a lot of crying required!!

Dimensions should be as before as it is a re run.


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

I have the original D version and can thoroughly recommend it to anyone on the fence add an orange isofrane and your sorted.


----------



## ronsabbagh (Mar 8, 2006)

Am I the only one digging the blue on blue? Classic Omega colors.....


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I will ABSOLUTELY add the White/White!


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

I just sent an email to William for the blue/Black bezel. I gotta have one of these!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Hi Diver fans great news.
> 
> Heard from William at Helson yesterday the new batch of the ProPlof homage is to be released in October.
> 
> ...


Gday Clive,
Thanks for the heads up on these, does anyone know the width of the actual dial? Excluding bezel and crown...the no date looks pretty good as well
All the best Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm between the classic D or the funky E. I do wish they all come with BGW9 lume though


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

I like E, since it doesn’t look too much like a real ploprof. I love the style (and oddly enough the comfort) of the Omega, but certainly not the price... 

Not sure I’m a buyer, but I like it!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Sent an email to William yesterday just after I read this thread & about 2 hours later received confirmation from him that my Version A is reserved...
Not quite the White Omega I was looking at but a damn fine representation & NOT $6000.00+...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Hi Diver fans great news.
> 
> Heard from William at Helson yesterday the new batch of the ProPlof homage is to be released in October.
> 
> ...


 I wonder why Version A & E do not list the Bezel insert as Sapphire?


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

I emailed Helson to be put on the list for the grey dial / orange bezel.

Thom


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

thomlad54 said:


> I emailed Helson to be put on the list for the grey dial / orange bezel.
> 
> Thom


Me too! I have a Zodiac 68 with an orange bezel and absolutely love the color on the wrist.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Any idea how much? I'm leaning towards all white


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> £699, not a lot of crying required!!
> 
> Dimensions should be as before as it is a re run.





AVS_Racing said:


> Any idea how much? I'm leaning towards all white


 lolol,I didn't even think to find out how much...I will say that IMO these will sell out & the price will easily double after they do so whatever the price I doubt you'll loose $ if you flip..


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Hi Diver fans great news.
> 
> Heard from William at Helson yesterday the new batch of the ProPlof homage is to be released in October.
> 
> ...


D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I’d pretty much decided not to go ahead and order one because of the homage issue with me I know I’d sell it ,

but when William sent this out with the different versions damn I’m sold on the orange bezel gray dial it’s enough difference for me to not be mistaken for anything else so in my eyes is it’s own watch 

Is this possible do you think? I’m looking forward to october


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> I'd pretty much decided not to go ahead and order one because of the homage issue with me I know I'd sell it ,
> 
> but when William sent this out with the different versions damn I'm sold on the orange bezel gray dial it's enough difference for me to not be mistaken for anything else so in my eyes is it's own watch
> 
> Is this possible do you think? I'm looking forward to october


No not possible.Colors may be different but anyone who knows anything about watches will recognize the design...
You either need to get over the BS homage fobia or spend the $6000.00 for the real deal...


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

ronsabbagh said:


> Am I the only one digging the blue on blue? Classic Omega colors.....


Got that combo reserved...


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

The grey dial has my name engraved on it.

The way things are going, Helson may not be able to launch this reissue - all reserved before they are even listed


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

Just shot an email to william [email protected] for D and E version reservation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad you guys have got in quick, Think they won’t last long, and I would regret not picking one up this time round!!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Glad you guys have got in quick, Think they won't last long, and I would regret not picking one up this time round!!


Thanks for posting that here, I wouldn't have known. Or too late at least.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad to spread some good news.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> No not possible.Colors may be different but anyone who knows anything about watches will recognize the design...
> You either need to get over the BS homage fobia or spend the $6000.00 for the real deal...


So are you saying people will think it's a omega? This is not good might have to pass


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Does have Helson in big letters on the dial though!!

Only buy it if you like the watch, I do, I wish I hadn’t sold my Bronze Shark diver in a fruitless search for the 671 grail.

Ain’t gonna happen with this baby though!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Well i have ordered with William my choice and its my first Helson! Plus i finally get to go in 8's No date divers thread...
I have 2 Omega Ploprof's 600 that are staying right where they are, so mine will be a "E" and a bit further discussion with William as we progress.
Im really going to be keen to finally see a Helson in the flesh with a case shape that my wrist fits perfectly..so im going to wait and see.
Thanks for the 'heads up' Clive
Dave


----------



## stretch (Oct 15, 2008)

Could I just ask how people are confirming these reservations? I've tried using the 'contact us' link on the website, as well as using the email address posted above, but have had no response to either. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

Where on there website do you preorder this watch?


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Is there any link to these pre-order pieces? Their website "shop" doesn't show 'em. 
And as for price... most of the ones I glanced at on their shop were $750. Is this one really EUR$ 699?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have the same question as stretch, does Helson send a response confirming your selection? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

stretch said:


> Could I just ask how people are confirming these reservations? I've tried using the 'contact us' link on the website, as well as using the email address posted above, but have had no response to either. Thanks in advance.


Send an email to [email protected]

You will receive response.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

I used the contact form on the website. Response was almost immediate.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

T3C said:


> I used the contact form on the website. Response was almost immediate.


I can confirm that. One of the rare times where the delay in communication was on my behalf, due to the night...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## stretch (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, I guess I'll just have to try both methods again!


----------



## stretch (Oct 15, 2008)

stretch said:


> Thanks guys, I guess I'll just have to try both methods again!


Well there you go. Tried the email address posted above for a second time and got a reply pretty much immediately. Cheers guys.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Reservation completed! Now I have something to look forward to in the watch game


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

William was very helpful and added a bit more information.
The watch will run on an ETA 2824-2 movement and come with a rubber strap and mesh bracelet, all for $899.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Duplicate post.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

What’s not to like, they look wicked on the mesh!! And the ETA is accurate and indestructible.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

The original ploprof (and their Hommages from helson/Ocean7, respectively) are the only watches that look good on a mesh bracelet to my eye (yeah I know). Therefore it’s great to have it with mesh. I hope it’s sizeable to my 6“ wrists....


Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

marlowe55 said:


> William was very helpful and added a bit more information.
> The watch will run on an ETA 2824-2 movement and come with a rubber strap and mesh bracelet, all for $899.


Is 900 dollar a good deal for this? Ocean7 model is made out of titanium and runs for about the same price.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

watchninja123 said:


> Is 900 dollar a good deal for this? Ocean7 model is made out of titanium and runs for about the same price.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Not just titanium but hardened titanium.


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> I'd pretty much decided not to go ahead and order one because of the homage issue with me I know I'd sell it ,
> 
> but when William sent this out with the different versions damn I'm sold on the orange bezel gray dial it's enough difference for me to not be mistaken for anything else so in my eyes is it's own watch
> 
> Is this possible do you think? I'm looking forward to october


The orange and grey is an Omega modern ploprof color scheme. I understand not wanting an homage of commonly seen or accessible watches, but I've never seen another variant of the ploprof, and $9-$13k of my money wouldn't go into getting one. Truthfully I can't imagine any normals would notice or care about your watch, and I'd imagine any watch guy who isn't insufferably stuck up would just appreciate that you're in the hobby beyond your average Joe.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, just sent an email about A and E, with A being the preference. 

Being a lume junkie, I have not had good luck with orange lume, and could use some more BGW9 in my collection.

I really was considering the F version, but wanted the hands to be lumed as well.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Definitely in for my E, cant wait to see the dial..




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

watchninja123 said:


> Is 900 dollar a good deal for this? Ocean7 model is made out of titanium and runs for about the same price.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


 It's not a bad deal,not a screaming bargin for sure..That said the Helson first batch sold out & the last time I saw an all White for sell it was on Ebay & sold for $1450.00!
O7 has NEVER sold out & NEVER increased in value...


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'd go white


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh no just when I’d narrowed it down to a choice of 3, and you had to go and post that pic!!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

For those guys who's had the previous version of the watch, do you find it too heavy? My SS LM7 pretty heavy but loving the weight of my current TI.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sign me up for the yellow. Looks great!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

nvrp813 said:


> Sign me up for the yellow. Looks great!


 Ugh,sorry but there is no Yellow...There is a Grey dial Orange Bezel..


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Ugh,sorry but there is no Yellow...There is a Grey dial Orange Bezel..


Yes, orange. That's what I meant


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

If it’s a steel case at 55mil wide I reckon it will be a fair lump!!

But it should be as it is a beast.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

You mean these are not made to be worn at the ankles?!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

If you have ankles like Conan then yes!!


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe as a belt buckle?


----------



## bobbysamd (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry to be late to the party. I am definitely interested!

Update: Reached out to William and ordered a blue dial-black bezel! Yay! 

$7K+ for the Omega remake is simply too much money. Disappointing the remake has the more conventional screw-on caseback, etc., though the coaxial movement is cool.


----------



## bobbysamd (Feb 9, 2006)

Reached out to William and ordered a blue dial-black bezel! Can hardly wait 'til it comes! 

Thank you for the information.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Any update on prototype s? Been quiet for awhile 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

watchninja123 said:


> Any update on prototype s? Been quiet for awhile
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Helson doesn't usually post updates on watches they are developing. It seems like they just appear on the Helson website when the watches are ready.

Being on the "preorder list", I hope I am notified when we get close to the release this October. As in most preorders though, I am thinking release will probably be more like November.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

DEMO111 said:


> Helson doesn't usually post updates on watches they are developing. It seems like they just appear on the Helson website when the watches are ready.
> 
> Being on the "preorder list", I hope I am notified when we get close to the release this October. As in most preorders though, I am thinking release will probably be more like November.


Thank you for the info. Hope my desire for one is still there when it gets released haha

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

This watch is like an icone...
Hopefully I'll find some money on the streets to buy me in. Preorders like this announced mostly at a moment that is not so good 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I am so looking forward to my E
William can ask for the funds whenever it suits..
Going to be a great release 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

I just contacted William and changed mine to the grey/Orange bezel after seeing the Omega online. I already have an Ocean 7 blue dial/Black bezel and love it. Was having a doubt about having two alike. Immediate reply from him, gotta love the CS at Helson. Also waiting my orange Crepas Loggerhead, gonna be a great fall.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

I've always wanted this watch. So happy to see it reissued, but would love more information about size, price, and date of release. Seems like some on here have speculated about price and dimensions, but does anyone have solid info? Sorry if I missed it!


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Went ahead and reserved the white dial, white bezel. Just couldn't take my eyes off of it. Hopefully my smallish wrists (7") can handle this beast!


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

I have the SS Ocean 7 version on mesh and it wears very nicely. Not too heavy or bulky, but I like the 45mm-ish pieces. It’s nice cuz the crown is on left, no adding to the callus I have from other big divers.


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

Here it is, I have not a big wrist...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

footie said:


> I've always wanted this watch. So happy to see it reissued, but would love more information about size, price, and date of release. Seems like some on here have speculated about price and dimensions, but does anyone have solid info? Sorry if I missed it!


I agree,we need a seperate thread with solid facts/specs.so I just emailed William...Hoping for some solid intel soon...


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

duplicate post


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

William told me $899, which includes the shark mesh bracelet and rubber strap. He also sent me an image that shows the dimensions. 
Here's what it shows:
View attachment 13492719


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

I keep coming to this thread as I have always been intrigued by the PloProf....

But I know that if I buy it, it will be like with the Tunas... I thought they were a monstrosity at first, then found them kinda cool and got two, and finally flipped them at a loss because they are indeed kinda monstrous and never wore them...

Very happy with the Sharkmaster 300 though. A much more civilized Seamaster homage...

But for those who love this design there seems to be no better (sensible) alternative.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Blackdog said:


> I keep coming to this thread as I have always been intrigued by the PloProf....
> 
> But I know that if I buy it, it will be like with the Tunas... I thought they were a monstrosity at first, then found them kinda cool and got two, and finally flipped them at a loss because they are indeed kinda monstrous and never wore them...
> 
> ...


I hope that's not the same process I go through, but I'm fearful it might be. Nevertheless, if you look at a watch for so many years, there's something to be said for finally trying it out so you can finally know.

I never wore my Deep Blue Cal Diver because even though I loved the look, it was too big. Sad face.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Blackdog said:


> I keep coming to this thread as I have always been intrigued by the PloProf....
> 
> But I know that if I buy it, it will be like with the Tunas... I thought they were a monstrosity at first, then found them kinda cool and got two, and finally flipped them at a loss because they are indeed kinda monstrous and never wore them...
> 
> ...


I'm exactly the same , I'm so very much balancing on the edge with this and It wouldn't take much for me to buy it but I'm going to try very hard to stop myself , 
Like the halios puck I used to have it was like 'hey that's not so big' I wear it convince myself it's not crazy big then I wear it less and less take in out to wear again after wearing normal size watches and think wtf yes it is crazy big and sell it

I know this will be exactly the same but still I'm drawn to it we will see


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

The ploprof is in no way a small watch, by any means, although very comfortable for its size. I have a 7.75 wrist and wear gargantuan watches

If you're on the fence about it, hold off. There will be plenty available. I ordered a few just to see which one I like most, as a backup beater... the other ones will get flipped.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> The ploprof is in no way a small watch, by any means, although very comfortable for its size. I have a 7.75 wrist and wear gargantuan watches
> 
> If you're on the fence about it, hold off. There will be plenty available. I ordered a few just to see which one I like most, as a backup beater... the other ones will get flipped.


And then you put a pic like that up and I think "I have to have that." It's hot. Maybe I should have reserved the black!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

The minute I saw Clives post, I had to get one without a date..the "E" for me.
I've never had a watch with no date, or a proper grey dial.
I just wish WIlliam would send a invoice the bloody $Aud is going south big time.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

So here's a loaded question for this group, and one that will probably invite scorn upon me. What do you get with the Omega that makes it worth 10 times more? I know the proprietary movement, and I see the raised indices rather than painted, but what else? 

Disclaimer: purely academic question for me, since I'll never have 8-10 large to spent on the Omega. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

footie said:


> So here's a loaded question for this group, and one that will probably invite scorn upon me. What do you get with the Omega that makes it worth 10 times more? I know the proprietary movement, and I see the raised indices rather than painted, but what else?
> 
> Disclaimer: purely academic question for me, since I'll never have 8-10 large to spent on the Omega.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I don't want this post to be a blasting of homage watches as I own a few myself, but with the Omega you get the real deal. The history, the craftsmanship, the global support, etc. Plus, twice the water resistance which is saying something about the seals and materials used (although anything beyond 30 meters water resistant is pretty much academic for 99% of people).

If all you are looking at is the build specifications sheet, I agree there isn't much separating the Helson from the Omega, but movement and dial aside, I think there is value to the above items as well.

FWIW, as much as I am intrigued with the design, this watch (just as in the Seiko Tuna as mentioned above or a Rolex DSSD) just screams "Diver!" These designs make so many compromises on dry land comfort and wear-ability (diameter, thickness, etc.) in order work more effectively as purpose-built dive tools, wearing them when not diving seems odd to me (almost like wearing your dive computer while out and about).

Heck, I actually do dive and I know I'd wear a Sub more than a DSSD, or my Shogun more than a Tuna, or a Seamaster 300m over the Ploprof. If anything, this is probably an argument for the Helson as I'd rather have a $900 watch gather dust than a $9K watch.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

DELETED - DOUBLE POST.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just signed up with William.

Not many slots left....

To paraphrase, he basically said, this might not make it to the website as there may not be any left to sell after the initial "Pre-order" list is finished.

I'm stoked as I always kicked myself for not having the first run ones....


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

SN13 said:


> Just signed up with William.
> 
> Not many slots left....
> 
> ...


Any idea on when these will be ready to ship?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

End of October..


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

knightRider said:


> End of October..


Sounds perfect funds wise , are you getting one Knight? Can't see how I'm going to be able to stop myself it ticks so many boxes for me being a different look is always what I get attracted to


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Sounds perfect funds wise , are you getting one Knight? Can't see how I'm going to be able to stop myself it ticks so many boxes for me being a different look is always what I get attracted to


Yes, sir, the Orange bezel has my name on it!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

So looking forward to this piece..the "E"
..push the button Monkey and contact William.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

That’s the one I reserved the orange bezel, I guess I’m just going to have to buy it ain’t I?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> That's the one I reserved the orange bezel, I guess I'm just going to have to buy it ain't I?


I'd reckon...I'm excited to add this one to my small group...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Trouble is the small group is increasing in size Im already 1 over my ideal of 7


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I get it, I just reckon( my personal view) that after a while some of the watches I've retained for over 45 plus years,that they no longer count as watches to go on the block. So this is my first new purchase in years and I'm chafing at the bit...so my count is flawed...
You get it...
For instance at one point, I was contemplating sending Knighty a fire extinguisher as he was burning up the buys across the 
whole range of brands and pp.
All the best mate..



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

SN13 said:


> Just signed up with William.
> 
> Not many slots left....
> 
> To paraphrase, he basically said, this might not make it to the website as there may not be any left to sell after the initial "Pre-order" list is finished.


You guys are spoiling William !

One of the nice things about Helson was that you could just go to the website and buy whatever you wanted.

Now he's discovering the beauty of "pre-ordering"... soon he'll become another Borealis....:-d


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Trouble is the small group is increasing in size Im already 1 over my ideal of 7


Only 7? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> I get it, I just reckon( my personal view) that after a while some of the watches I've retained for over 45 plus years,that they no longer count as watches to go on the block. So this is my first new purchase in years and I'm chafing at the bit...so my count is flawed...
> You get it...
> For instance at one point, I was contemplating sending Knighty a fire extinguisher as he was burning up the buys across the
> whole range of brands and pp.
> ...


All my Helsons have been great, so this is bound to please, Dave.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

knightRider said:


> All my Helsons have been great, so this is bound to please, Dave.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Agreed Helson make a real nice product the skindiver I had was flawless


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

How has the LUME been on Helson's watches?

My buddy had an Armida where the lume was fantastic.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah lume is very good on the Helsons , does anyone have any side by side comparison shots of the Helson or omega against some other watches?


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

I am curious how the batch 1 Ploprofs and even current Skindiver etc lume stacks up against other brands.

Seiko for instance.


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

I have the first run sharkmaster and the lume is great the sapphire bezel has great lume.

I would recommend you treat yourself to an orange isofrane with the blue dial the combo really works.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:


> Yeah lume is very good on the Helsons , does anyone have any side by side comparison shots of the Helson or omega against some other watches?


Here's a couple of pics of my Omega Ploprof 1200m with my Ocean7 LM7. The Omega is much thicker / larger than the Ocean7 LM-7. The LM-7 was designed to be similar proportions of the original Omega Ploprof of the 1970's. The Helson 600 has similar proportions to the LM-7.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> Here's a couple of pics of my Omega Ploprof 1200m with my Ocean7 LM7. The Omega is much thicker / larger than the Ocean7 LM-7. The LM-7 was designed to be similar proportions of the original Omega Ploprof of the 1970's. The Helson 600 has similar proportions to the LM-7.
> 
> View attachment 13525391
> 
> ...


Lovely have you got some comparisons with other watches you own


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> Here's a couple of pics of my Omega Ploprof 1200m with my Ocean7 LM7. The Omega is much thicker / larger than the Ocean7 LM-7. The LM-7 was designed to be similar proportions of the original Omega Ploprof of the 1970's. The Helson 600 has similar proportions to the LM-7.
> 
> View attachment 13525391
> 
> ...


Lovely have you got some comparisons with other watches you own


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

Man, the Omega is a stone killer for sure. Lucky you, my friend. I just sold my Ocean 7 Pro plof to make room for the new Helson, orange and grey. Thanks for the comparison


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

The 600 omega ploprof's are phenomenal on the wrist.
I'd be very surprised if everyone does not keep their new Helson, in rotation.
I cant wait for my "E" no date,grey dial...lumed bezel with those dimensions and a proven workhorse under the hood.
Going to be a great early Christmas present..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I have one on order. I really wonder how it stacks up cuz I've had the original ss lm7 and it's kinda heavy once you put it on bracelet. My current ti lm7 feels amazing on the wrist. I hope the Helson won't be super heavy plus I'm losing 650m of wr. 1250m vs 600m. And I can only afford to keep one.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope it's got a fair bit of heft to it like the 600's...personally.
Has William quoted any weight in his specs?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> The 600 omega ploprof's are phenomenal on the wrist.
> I'd be very surprised if everyone does not keep their new Helson, in rotation.


 Hahahah,it figures I would be the one...Had a chance encounter with the real deal in the wild today and it's not for me...I like to wear below the wrist bone overlapping the back of the hand and didn't care for how it sat because of the width so I'm bailing out....


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> The 600 omega ploprof's are phenomenal on the wrist.
> I'd be very surprised if everyone does not keep their new Helson, in rotation.


 Hahahah,it figures I would be the one...Had a chance encounter with the real deal in the wild today and it's not for me...I like to wear below the wrist bone overlapping the back of the hand and didn't care for how it sat because of the width so I'm bailing out....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hahahah,it figures I would be the one...Had a chance encounter with the real deal in the wild today and it's not for me...I like to wear below the wrist bone overlapping the back of the hand and didn't care for how it sat because of the width so I'm bailing out....


Did not see that one coming mate, lucky you checked one out...but was it a 600 you wore or a 1200 before you pass?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hahahah,it figures I would be the one...Had a chance encounter with the real deal in the wild today and it's not for me...I like to wear below the wrist bone overlapping the back of the hand and didn't care for how it sat because of the width so I'm bailing out....


Real deal 600? Or real deal 1200?

The reason I ask is that my recent research on the 1200m Plop vs the vintage 600m Plop (And Helson's Homage) results in the following Thicknesses being reported:

Helson 600 - 54mm-wide x 45mm-Lug x 14.5mm-Thick
Ploprof 600 - 54mm-wide x 45mm-Lug x 15mm-Thick
Ploprof 1200 - 55mm-wide x 48mm-Lug x 17.5mm-Thick

Sources:
Helson: https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13492741&d=1537451018
Ploprof 600: https://www.fratellowatches.com/omega-seamaster-ploprof-truth/
Ploprof 1200: https://monochrome-watches.com/legendary-omega-seamaster-ploprof-kraken-diving-watches/


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Did not see that one coming mate, lucky you checked one out...but was it a 600 you wore or a 1200 before you pass?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk





SN13 said:


> Real deal 600? Or real deal 1200?
> 
> The reason I ask is that my recent research on the 1200m Plop vs the vintage 600m Plop (And Helson's Homage) results in the following Thicknesses being reported:
> 
> ...


 Black dial 1200...Felt like I had taken the HUGE Zixen I sold and turned it sideways to wear,no go...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

I wore the 600 for many years, for work only. I sold it when I bought my 1200, which is far more comfortable. Again, these are tool watches and take some getting used to. Many have tried mine on and stated they couldn't/wouldn't wear it. I think people who love the design really want it to be more comfortable... it's just not.

Although, at this price point there isn't too much risk. I'm sure these will flip easily if you decide it's not for you.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


> I wore the 600 for many years, for work only. I sold it when I bought my 1200, which is far more comfortable. Again, these are tool watches and take some getting used to. Many have tried mine on and stated they couldn't/wouldn't wear it. I think people who love the design really want it to be more comfortable... it's just not.
> 
> Although, at this price point there isn't too much risk. I'm sure these will flip easily if you decide it's not for you.


First, Beautiful Ploprof.

Your impression is that the larger 1200 was more comfortable than the 600, even with the increased dimensions? Interesting.

Regardless, I always loved the design since it was "Far-Out" of the norm....

I even dabbled with the idea of buying the Omega 1200m but the large price point with the big unknown of wearability prevented me from ever pulling the trigger.

I may end up with an Omega if I love the Helson enough. I do agree that it won't be too hard to flip if it's not perfect for me.

I'm excited.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SN13 said:


> First, Beautiful Ploprof.
> 
> Your impression is that the larger 1200 was more comfortable than the 600, even with the increased dimensions? Interesting.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with USMC0321, the ploprof's are beaters and to some of us very comfortable.
I've had my 2 600's for a long time and if the Helson wears close, then its beater #3..
If not to me,then give it to one of my sons and look more closely at a 1200 to add.
Bring them on William

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes I’m full on it now , and also letting go a aquadive so back on the 7 lol hope I don’t get another infraction for mentioning this


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Totally agree with USMC0321, the ploprof's are beaters and to some of us very comfortable.


I wear my watches on my right wrist, so I think there no way this design will wear anywhere near comfortably for me....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a 600 on now and just went to right hand..
To me apart from not being used to right hand..its not bad imho..my right hand 225mm. The 600's 1002 mvmnt let's you swap it all around. Others may know better, but I dont believe we can do this with a 2824 as its heart.
Apologies for crappy pics
All the best mate
Dave










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> I have a 600 on now and just went to right hand..
> To me apart from not being used to right hand..its not bad imho..my right hand 225mm.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn nice one and no disrespect, but thats what my ankle measures :-d


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SuperP said:


> Damn nice one and no disrespect, but thats what my ankle measures :-d


Ha ! That's no probs mate, it's good stuff to keep the banter up and all have some laughs.
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> I have a 600 on now and just went to right hand..
> To me apart from not being used to right hand..its not bad imho..my right hand 225mm. The 600's 1002 mvmnt let's you swap it all around. Others may know better, but I dont believe we can do this with a 2824 as its heart.
> Apologies for crappy pics
> All the best mate
> ...


Thanks for the pictures !

Worn like that I see the crown digging on the back of my hand every time I bend it back...

As a matter of fact I switched to right hand many lives ago because I always liked diver watches and the crowns permanently digged on the back of my hand.

Yes, the ETA movements have symmetric placement for the dial feet (located at 12 and 42 mins). So these can be easily reversed. One needs a lefty date wheel (for the opening at 9), which do exist. But the bezel release button would end up pointing down. Or would it not ?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Blackdog said:


> Thanks for the pictures !
> 
> Worn like that I see the crown digging on the back of my hand every time I bend it back...
> 
> ...


Gday mate, 
All ploprofs ive seen have had bezel pusher lock downwards when they have reconfigured them.
The shape will surprise many how comfortable and some confirm their thoughts / doubts on it, like 8 did and I doubt he will shift from that after wearing a 1200 and it not sit where he wants.
Personally they are a great shape. 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Got an email from William from Helson confirming my selection, invoice to follow. Said they are on time for later this month. FYI


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> Got an email from William from Helson confirming my selection, invoice to follow. Said they are on time for later this month. FYI


Sweet!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Craustin1 said:


> Got an email from William from Helson confirming my selection, invoice to follow. Said they are on time for later this month. FYI


Wait what! My fund is not ready yet lol

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hope my invoice gets sent soon, we've dropped to 70 cents versus usd...such it is 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Is it a little obsessive that I purchased a used Ploprof Deployant Clasp for the Rubber/Mesh bracelets to use with my Helson before actually getting the Helson?

Or is it just standard WUS operating procedure?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

To the ones that received an invoice: who is it sent by? Faithful Sun international? 

Thanks!


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Big Ted said:


> I have the first run sharkmaster and the lume is great the sapphire bezel has great lume.
> 
> I would recommend you treat yourself to an orange isofrane with the blue dial the combo really works.


What size? I can't find the lug width anywhere.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> To the ones that received an invoice: who is it sent by? Faithful Sun international?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Yes, that was on my invoice also..


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

footie said:


> What size? I can't find the lug width anywhere.


Should be 24 mm


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

footie said:


> What size? I can't find the lug width anywhere.


Should be 24 mm


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Craustin1 said:


> Yes, that was on my invoice also..


Seems to be legit. Paid there and received confirmation from helson email.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

how much?


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

footie said:


> What size? I can't find the lug width anywhere.


24mm Lug Width. Here is a diagram from earlier with the dimensions:


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Yes, that was on my invoice also..


Faithful Sun here too.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> To the ones that received an invoice: who is it sent by? Faithful Sun international?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Yes, that's who mine was from.

Jamie


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

philskywalker said:


> how much?


$899.00 USD


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I want my invoice


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> I want my invoice


Don't worry it will come, rest assured 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> I want my invoice


You can have mine and I'll keep the watch! :-D


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Got William's confirmation.
Just hope the band/ strap is long.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Waiting on the invoice myself. The guys who received it, did you get it today?
Thanks

Thom


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I recieved my email in Australia this morning..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

A little late to the party, but confirmed an E version today. So glad I checked out my favorite Dive Watch Forum.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

I received my Invoice from William and paid this morning. Option D blue dial black bezel. Happy days.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> I recieved my email in Australia this morning..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Not fair mate. You already have a proper one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Not fair mate. You already have a proper one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha Ben!..I have never owned a Helson and have many times come very very close..no date and a grey dial..bloody bewdy.
Paid for so done and dusted...

Great addition to the Ploprofs....this is going to be a early Christmas present for sure..
Have a good one mate..enjoy that new German incoming

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

SN13 said:


> 24mm Lug Width. Here is a diagram from earlier with the dimensions:
> 
> View attachment 13548077


Haha thanks bud. Actually I think I'm the one who added that diagram to this thread, but it does not show the lug width unless I'm missing something. But I do believe you that it's 24. Thanks.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Mine came just and paid woop woop


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

William told me they should have photos by the end of next week.

Jamie


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm all in, invoice pd. this morning. 
Damn enablers!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha Ben!..I have never owned a Helson and have many times come very very close..no date and a grey dial..bloody bewdy.
> Paid for so done and dusted...
> 
> Great addition to the Ploprofs....this is going to be a early Christmas present for sure..
> ...


Will do. I'll also be keeping an eye out for the inevitable flipping. Maybe one of these will keep me happy till I get s real 600.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

The whole lot must have been sold out on a word-to-mouth basis. Has anybody seen any ads or announcements other than this thread here? That’s an achievement, man!

I am so looking forward - totally hyped 🤪


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

No doubt in my mind they will be a good thing.
I've seen so many posts and pics of Helson.
My first buy in a fair while.
Looking forward to that coldie in the future.

All the best mate


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

footie said:


> Haha thanks bud. Actually I think I'm the one who added that diagram to this thread, but it does not show the lug width unless I'm missing something. But I do believe you that it's 24. Thanks.


Did any one get the weight as well as measurement?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Did any one get the weight as well as measurement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


An old thread on the original run, they were stating 180g on mesh.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SN13 said:


> An old thread on the original run, they were stating 180g on mesh.


Great..thank you
It will be interesting to compare this next run.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stanc1 (Oct 9, 2018)

If i should choose it will be D.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> I'm all in, invoice pd. this morning.
> Damn enablers!


Hey T..
Which model did you go for mate?
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone else not get an invoice yet ? Don’t want to bother William if he is still working his way through the reservations !


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey T..
> Which model did you go for mate?
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Brother D, i'm in w/you. If it wasn't for E-grey i wouldn't have ordered
at all. Can't wait to see this variation in person, what a 
unique combination.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Invoiced and paid, boys. Looking forward to this beautiful gargantuan beast!


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

T-hunter said:


> Brother D, i'm in w/you. If it wasn't for E-grey i wouldn't have ordered
> at all. Can't wait to see this variation in person, what a
> unique combination.


I hope the E is beautiful in person.

I've been in love with the White option forever so That's what I chose, but if the Grey is awesome and one comes up 2nd hand, I might grab it.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

WHY am I getting double-Posts all the time now?

Seems like everytime I try to reply, it posts twice or attempts to and I get the "You must wait XX seconds to do that again."


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dino7 said:


> Anyone else not get an invoice yet ? Don't want to bother William if he is still working his way through the reservations !


I got an email from William about 3 hours ago and my invoice 15 minutes ago... Version D for me...

It's coming, he's working on it; patience! |>


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

SN13 said:


> WHY am I getting double-Posts all the time now?
> 
> Seems like everytime I try to reply, it posts twice or attempts to and I get the "You must wait XX seconds to do that again."


FWIW I'm not seeing double posts from you...


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

*stupid double post issue again.*

stupid double post issue again.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

SN13 said:


> I hope the E is beautiful in person.
> 
> I've been in love with the White option forever so That's what I chose, but if the Grey is awesome and one comes up 2nd hand, I might grab it.


Same boat for me. The white was a no brainer when I first reserved, since I've lusted after that version forever. But I kept looking at the grey/orange bezel and eventually changed my mind...Maybe we can trade if we're both regretful. Ha.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

PDT_1137 said:


> I got an email from William about 3 hours ago and my invoice 15 minutes ago... Version D for me...
> 
> It's coming, he's working on it; patience! |>


Same , version D here . Yes , email then invoice received and paid


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

footie said:


> Same boat for me. The white was a no brainer when I first reserved, since I've lusted after that version forever. But I kept looking at the grey/orange bezel and eventually changed my mind...Maybe we can trade if we're both regretful. Ha.


Footie,

I will keep that in mind just in case...


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

William told me most if not all of E and F are bought and sold. A,B, C, D may be posted on site in limited qualities It was a financial hit for me, but I knew I would kick myself if I held back. These won’t probably be back soon.


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

The grey/orange is stunning. I changed my mind too when I peeped the Omega site and saw it.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

technomilitia said:


> The grey/orange is stunning. I changed my mind too when I peeped the Omega site and saw it.


I honestly don't like Omega's Grey/Orange because the Ceramic bezels look too FAT compared to the Sapphire inlays.

The Helson will be a nicer look. But that's my personal opinion. Judge for yourself:


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

SN13 said:


> I honestly don't like Omega's Grey/Orange because the Ceramic bezels look too FAT compared to the Sapphire inlays.
> 
> The Helson will be a nicer look. But that's my personal opinion. Judge for yourself:
> 
> View attachment 13553539


I kinda like the half and half version you've shown here. Yin and yang. Where can I get one of those?


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

footie said:


> I kinda like the half and half version you've shown here. Yin and yang. Where can I get one of those?


We'll call it the PLUMPROFKIN SPICE


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

I think the black color font on the orange bezel help improve the look alot on version e

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

watchninja123 said:


> I think the black color font on the orange bezel help improve the look alot on version e
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Needs Black markers because the Helson is Full-Lume Orange.

The Omega is Orange Ceramic with White Lume markings.


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

I was torn between A and E, but all the E's had been taken up so it made my decision easier.

Now if there had been an option like this from Omega... there wouldn't have been a decision to make!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

The Helson 600 is vintage sized compared to the new Omega 1200.

But here is a Split view of the two grey/orange (noting the Helson is a rendering)


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

SN13 said:


> The Helson 600 is vintage sized compared to the new Omega 1200.
> 
> But here is a Split view of the two grey/orange (noting the Helson is a rendering)
> 
> View attachment 13553831


Man I'm excited for this


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice photo shop work, fellas! It is a chunky bezel, but I like the fat look...lots of happy people this week, including William at Helson, I might hazard a guess.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

technomilitia said:


> Nice photo shop work, fellas! It is a chunky bezel, but I like the fat look...lots of happy people this week, including William at Helson, I might hazard a guess.


His fun is just starting. Wait until the orders start rolling and he gets emails from people with "How long until my Order #12345 gets shipped!??!?!".


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

You are spot on! Every time I’ve ordered from Helson, it’s been 24 hours from shipping date to me. It’ll take him some time to package and ship all them, then voila, it’s here. I can wait.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> Brother D, i'm in w/you. If it wasn't for E-grey i wouldn't have ordered
> at all. Can't wait to see this variation in person, what a
> unique combination.


Gday mate, had a feeling that you were betting E as well.
Hope your getting across to the coast a fair bit!
One day a few "coldies"..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

The watch is up on their Chinese webshop

helson-watches-²úÆ·ÖÐÐÄ


----------



## ZK2336 (May 22, 2018)

Just caught this thread and I am certainly glad I did. I really like the B and thankfully it was still available. Really looking forward to this watch, it has been quite a while since I purchased a new piece.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

T3C said:


> The watch is up on their Chinese webshop
> 
> helson-watches-²úÆ·ÖÐÐÄ


Its been up there since august.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

And if you translate it says preorder until 31 August.. just had an Email, e+f all gone, last pieces a-d.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm hoping the white on white is still around. I think I have something going to have the $$. The black on black would have been great too. Emailed this AM.

Neil


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

Good timing my friend, it might be a last chance to snag one. Good luck!


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

While I wait, here's what I'm wearing daily






. Armida A4, Armand A5, Zenton E44, Artego, Zixen Nitrox II. Not a huge collection, but it works.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

That D-model Blue-dial looks good. :-!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

technomilitia said:


> While I wait, here's what I'm wearing daily. Armida A4, Armand A5, Zenton E44, Artego, Zixen Nitrox II. Not a huge collection, but it works.


Stellar choices all of the way through. There's no dogs in that pack!!


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

D Model payed this morning,wait for delivery @end of October 👍


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Lucky to have a white with white reserved! 
Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment bro! I’ve worked my way through others; Borealis Seafarer, Ocean 7s, Crepas Tornado, DBs, and settled on these for now, until the Helson gets here. Trouble is I’m an impulsive seller, like many. Decided to keep these and be happy with what I have- and add from there. The grass ain’t always greener


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

In for A. E is great, but need a date....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

eric72 said:


> In for A. E is great, but need a date....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Dates just make setting the watch take a little longer.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Dammit I just noticed some of them have no date.......... I need a date


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in for my first no date...if I need the date, I'm going to set the bezel and remember the monthly poem..isn't the E and F no dates sold out only?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm in for my first no date...if I need the date, I'm going to set the bezel and remember the monthly poem..isn't the E and F no dates sold out only?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


According to the limited Info E/F (nodates) are Sold out.

I do like the idea of setting the bezel to the date in the morning just so that you can reference it the rest of the day if necessary.

Thirty days has september,
april, june, and novemeber. 
All the rest have Thirty-one,
Feb with twenty-eight, like none.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Dammit I just noticed some of them have no date.......... I need a date


I used to insist on the date and not buy any watches without date wheels....until I hit a certain age (ahem...closer to 50 than to 40), and now I can't see the damn date any longer anyway, so it's opened up a new watch world to me! Ha.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

D model paid for and await delivery with anticipation.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

footie said:


> I used to insist on the date and not buy any watches without date wheels....until I hit a certain age (ahem...closer to 50 than to 40), and now I can't see the damn date any longer anyway, so it's opened up a new watch world to me! Ha.


When I started, I wanted Day/Dates. and Full Calendars like the 7751....

Dates and Days and Months etc are AWESOME until you have a few watches and don't wear one for a few days, or 2 weeks and now you have to set the date, the day, the month, the time, and not just the time, but the AM/PM time because the date will switch at NOON and just drive you mad.

I currently wear 3 watches sans date, and I just throw them on, set the hands to the nearest time, and go. The dates, I have to rotate around the dial, sometimes two times to get them to am/pm correctly, then set the time, then set the date, then go. Takes much longer and while I appreciate the function of the Date, i can live without it on most of my watches.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea, I think it will be ok for me as this won't be a daily watch for me, probably just a weekend watch so I'll only wear it few weeks a year like my lm7



footie said:


> I used to insist on the date and not buy any watches without date wheels....until I hit a certain age (ahem...closer to 50 than to 40), and now I can't see the damn date any longer anyway, so it's opened up a new watch world to me! Ha.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SN13 said:


> According to the limited Info E/F (nodates) are Sold out.
> 
> I do like the idea of setting the bezel to the date in the morning just so that you can reference it the rest of the day if necessary.
> 
> ...


That's the poem we learnt..and if a leap year Feb has 29 we were hammered with.
School and I did not mix well for me, however some things stuck.
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

My father used to say: "30 days have September - all the rest I can't remember!"


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Payed,waiting for „D“....yet no tracking number from FedEx,think shipping begins end of this month....


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

seadweller16600 said:


> Payed,waiting for „D"....yet no tracking number from FedEx,think shipping begins end of this month....


Don't think they are ready yet. Should be at Helson soon. They were going to post pictures late this week or next.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Don't think they are ready yet. Should be at Helson soon. They were going to post pictures late this week or next.


I heard as early as Saturday 10/20 for photos. I'll be watching for it.

On a related note, I just got this in the mail...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Craustin1 said:


> Don't think they are ready yet. Should be at Helson soon. They were going to post pictures late this week or next.


Only two weeks left in October. I'm betting delivery is more likely November. :think:


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

SN13 said:


> I heard as early as Saturday 10/20 for photos. I'll be watching for it.
> 
> On a related note, I just got this in the mail...


Umm, yeah, I gotta have one of those I'm afraid to ask how much.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Michael 808 said:


> Umm, yeah, I gotta have one of those I'm afraid to ask how much.


For your reference (I did a lot of research on the Omega Clasps over the past few weeks).

1. There are THREE Omega Reference Numbers for the same clasp with slightly different markings on the face. All of the clasps are 20mm. Mesh or Rubber needs to taper from 24/20 to work. Which from my limited research the original mesh run tapered 24-20. So I'm betting on it being a Tapered mesh again this run.

94522043 (Marked Omega, Seamaster, Professional, with Seamonster) (Mine)
94522003 (Marked Omega, Seamaster, Professional, with Seamonster, with BLACK Infill of markings)
94522023 (Marked only with a large OMEGA)

2. I can't find any of them NEW from a parts source. Save ONE place (If you find them elsewhere, congrats)

3. That one Place is Cousins UK. 94522023. And they are listed at about $325 US.

I bought mine off Ebay. Good Luck!


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

SN13 said:


> For your reference (I did a lot of research on the Omega Clasps over the past few weeks).
> 
> 1. There are THREE Omega Reference Numbers for the same clasp with slightly different markings on the face. All of the clasps are 20mm. Mesh or Rubber needs to taper from 24/20 to work. Which from my limited research the original mesh run tapered 24-20. So I'm betting on it being a Tapered mesh again this run.
> 
> ...


I appreciate it! I'll wait til I have the watch to make sure it's worth the investment, which I'm 99% certain it will be, I think the watch with that clasp will be the knees. Thanks again!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SN13 said:


> When I started, I wanted Day/Dates. and Full Calendars like the 7751....
> 
> Dates and Days and Months etc are AWESOME until you have a few watches and don't wear one for a few days, or 2 weeks and now you have to set the date, the day, the month, the time, and not just the time, but the AM/PM time because the date will switch at NOON and just drive you mad.
> 
> I currently wear 3 watches sans date, and I just throw them on, set the hands to the nearest time, and go. The dates, I have to rotate around the dial, sometimes two times to get them to am/pm correctly, then set the time, then set the date, then go. Takes much longer and while I appreciate the function of the Date, i can live without it on most of my watches.


I'm hoping the bezel action will be as precise in both directions as the 600 and 1200..good feature

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

At Helson they are Live. Won't be long now fellas! :-!

https://helsonwatches.com/shop.php#!/Sharkmaster-600/c/31785128/offset=0&sort=normal


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow everything out of stock, the orange bezel looks great I can’t wait


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

Purchased the black bezel and blue dial myself, but the orange bezel looks significantly better than it did in concept. It would've been a much closer contest, and no question if I didn't have an orange Samurai.

Wonder if they're all actually sold out or William's just not done listing inventory?


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I guess this is the first time that *I* noticed the white dial/black bezel No Date variant having a skeleton minute hand - Hmmm...


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

TheGanzman said:


> I guess this is the first time that *I* noticed the white dial/black bezel No Date variant having a skeleton minute hand - Hmmm...


Probably because fully lumed.


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...I noticed that the Clasp is different from that of the previous batch, and does not take back the historical one of the Omega ploprof, does anyone know details about it ?

CLASP HELSON NEW BATCH :















CLASP HELSON OLD BATCH :








CLASP OMEGA PLOPROF :








...Anyway I'm waiting for the classic reference D (already paid) and I can not wait to be sent and have it! ??
We hope before October 29th!


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

TheGanzman said:


> I guess this is the first time that *I* noticed the white dial/black bezel No Date variant having a skeleton minute hand - Hmmm...


It was listed in the original post.

F - Hands:Skeleton


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

William1Wilson said:


> ...I noticed that the Clasp is different from that of the previous batch, and does not take back the historical one of the Omega ploprof, does anyone know details about it ?
> 
> CLASP HELSON NEW BATCH :
> View attachment 13575043
> ...


It's a shame the clasp is different, but I heard a lot of complaints about the seatbelt style coming off accidentally, so maybe they changed it because of that?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh, super bad!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Oh, super bad!
> 
> View attachment 13575191


Yup, so, like it! This one would be hard to pass by the wife, as oh honey, had it in the drawer and had not worn it in a while. You will get noticed with this version for sure.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> Yup, so, like it! This one would be hard to pass by the wife, as oh honey, had it in the drawer and had not worn it in a while. You will get noticed with this version for sure.


Haha, time to think of a gift for wifey me thinks!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Haha, time to think of a gift for wifey me thinks!


You got that right Knighty

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hm..... I glad I didn't go for the Grey or Blue, the Orange Bezel looks too yellow and the blue looks a bit too muted, I wanted more pop. but yea that sucks we get the cheaper looking bracelet/ clasp, it looks like it only comes with 1 adjustment link? which means sizing will be a B cus I hate these shark meshes that you have to cut yourself. I'll probably just throw my own pre cut one on.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Haha, time to think of a gift for wifey me thinks!


Haha, I go with the "oh that finally arrived? I ordered that months ago!"


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hm..... I glad I didn't go for the Grey or Blue, the Orange Bezel looks too yellow and the blue looks a bit too muted, I wanted more pop. but yea that sucks we get the cheaper looking bracelet/ clasp, it looks like it only comes with 1 adjustment link? which means sizing will be a B cus I hate these shark meshes that you have to cut yourself. I'll probably just throw my own pre cut one on.


Man, I think the orange looks better than It did in the rendering.

But the buckle news makes my preemptive purchase of a ploprof clasp, all that better.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

SN13 said:


> It's a shame the clasp is different, but I heard a lot of complaints about the seatbelt style coming off accidentally, so maybe they changed it because of that?


I had the seatbelt clasp, it came on my Helson Turtle. It would catch on something and release the clasp very easily. The first time it happened I managed to catch the watch in mid-fall. I immediately changed the clasp to a StrapCode fold over deployant clasp.

I am glad the new 600 does not come with the older style seatbelt clasp.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Michael 808 said:


> I appreciate it! I'll wait til I have the watch to make sure it's worth the investment, which I'm 99% certain it will be, I think the watch with that clasp will be the knees. Thanks again!!


My 1200m Ploprof came with the black rubber dive strap with the ratcheting Omega clasp. The clasp is a work of engineering art. Very high quality........ But it is absolutely enormous in length and thickness. I only wore my Ploprof for a short period of time on the stock strap & clasp before switching over to an Isofrane strap. It has stayed on the Isofrane ever since.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> My 1200m Ploprof came with the black rubber dive strap with the ratcheting Omega clasp. The clasp is a work of engineering art. Very high quality........ But it is absolutely enormous in length and thickness. I only wore my Ploprof for a short period of time on the stock strap & clasp before switching over to an Isofrane strap. It has stayed on the Isofrane ever since.
> 
> View attachment 13575399
> 
> ...


Beautiful.

You had me at enormous length and thickness!... i mean at engineering work of art.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

SN13 said:


> Man, I think the orange looks better than It did in the rendering.
> 
> But the buckle news makes my preemptive purchase of a ploprof clasp, all that better.


So unless if I am mistaken, last time these were sold they were $899 for acrylic and $999 for sapphire bezel. So to me Helson keeping the price down after 6 years seems fair, and taking that in to consideration you are still getting a good deal. That buckle may not be in production anymore also, can't remember seeing it on any aftermarket bracelets.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ughhh I really wish I had the funds to grab one of these.... hopefully this will add to inventory on WatchRecon so I can grab one at some point in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

tynan.nida said:


> Ughhh I really wish I had the funds to grab one of these.... hopefully this will add to inventory on WatchRecon so I can grab one at some point in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you arent set on one specific color combo, then waiting is fine. But, I hunted Watchrecon for the original many times and was never able to fill my desire.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Damn that orange looks more like an orange-y yellow - what is a good thing! I can’t wait !! Gorgeous!


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Double Post


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

tynan.nida said:


> Ughhh I really wish I had the funds to grab one of these.... hopefully this will add to inventory on WatchRecon so I can grab one at some point in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe you can consolidate a couple of watches? Some watches tend to go for more on the secondary market after they sell out..


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I just saw that they finally put these on their site, but all out of stock. Doesn't Helson usually remove them once the are OOS? Just cruel to do that. ;-D . Luckily I got one of the last white on whites....

Neil


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> Maybe you can consolidate a couple of watches? Some watches tend to go for more on the secondary market after they sell out..


Unfortunately I've already consolidated (I have 42mm diver 65 and a seiko sbdc061) the Helson would be more of a novelty fun watch, couldn't see getting rid of either of the ones I have for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

I wish they would make these style dials and bezels on a different case.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Hopefully with in hand pics means we should start getting shipping notices soon 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Shoot. I'm not sure about this yellowy Orange. It's fine by itself but it looks funny that it's a totally different orange than the minute hand. The omega bezel and minute hand are the same oravge. I guess I'll need to see it in person.


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yesterday evening,all SOULD OUT!


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Seems there are a few still available....not yet on homepage yet. Only happening beginning November.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

And Shipping from 20. October to 3. November.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

eric72 said:


> And Shipping from 20. October to 3. November.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Is this region-dependent or model-dependent?

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

No idea. Just hat the information.

And for those who didn't know - bezels can be purchased separately for 110 USD.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Gonna be sold out before it even makes the website I reckon.

Good news if you have paid and awaiting delivery )


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

eric72 said:


> No idea. Just hat the information.
> 
> And for those who didn't know - bezels can be purchased separately for 110 USD.


Thank goodness, I have the E version ordered and am not sure about the creamsicle bezel, I might like it but it'll be nice to have an extra (black) just in case


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Hold on, they are starting to ship on October 20th? (goes to habitually refresh email for shipping notification....)

these were sold out (at least) as of yesterday. The pics are still up of all the variants, however. I think William is just leaving them up for advertising....

Ordered some Borealis straps for mine. Cuda's are usually too firm for my taste. 

Neil


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Seriously what the heck with this yellow bezel? Is anyone else bothered by this?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

footie said:


> Seriously what the heck with this yellow bezel? Is anyone else bothered by this?


With an extra bezel in black, it will look killer with the gray dial.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

How easy is it to swap bezel? I assume you need special tool for that right.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

I just checked Helson website. They appear to be all sold out in every configuration. Wow! Good for William and all of us that snagged one. Thanks to WUS for the original posts about pre-sale/reservations on this beauty. I would have missed out for sure.


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

I kinda dig the “orange” bezel. I’m sure it will look tamer in person, but in any case, it’s a looker IMHO.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

$110 for an extra bezel does not sound appealing, but I'm kerping an optimistic attitude for seeing it in person!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

footie said:


> Seriously what the heck with this yellow bezel? Is anyone else bothered by this?


Personally I'm not going to stress it till I see it on the wrist.
The orange minute hand looks ( as it's been pointed out) different from bezel.
What about the pusher for bezel..
My ploprofs have colors in blue dial, black bezel,red pusher, white second hand,orange minute,white hour.
I looked at a lot of different combos with the E with William that could of been accommodated.
In the end like they decided I reckon it was best to leave as is.
The guys who chose A,B,C,D for a real killa ploprof feel are going to be stoked.
I wanted a similar case shape,with a different look.
We got it, now the wait to see if they pulled it off.
Pretty bloody practical to have spare bezels in stock in case...maybe they will do a orange one? And then stick the white and orange hands on...for that "look"
First no date and grey dial and yellow bezel with a black hour and second hand I'm very keen to see.
Have a good one guys..this pre order has been great to hear who likes what.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

eric72 said:


> No idea. Just hat the information.
> 
> And for those who didn't know - bezels can be purchased separately for 110 USD.


I had a hard time choosing between the A and E version. Decided to go with the E version watch and a complete A version conversion kit. Good to go either way now.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

bullitt731 said:


> I had a hard time choosing between the A and E version. Decided to go with the E version watch and a complete A version conversion kit. Good to go either way now.


So hands, dial, bezel?

How much for the set? $200?


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

I am very late in the game. When I saw they were all sold out, I sent William an email. He said the pre orders closed on Saturday but he was willing to send me an invoice now if I knew what I wanted or wait until Nov 5 when they will see what is left and put the remaining units on their website if any are available. I didn't want to wait so I ordered A&D. I thought I was too late but I guess I was lucky. I was pretty disappointed when I saw they were all sold out but I am happy now.
Stan


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

That is how A looks with orange bezel.kind of like it.....therefore I ordered this additional bezel....

It can be pulled off with a knive. No special tool needed.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

I went for the same configuration, just a rough cut and paste ;-)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

There will be some swish combos...


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cstokes23 said:


> I went for the same configuration, just a rough cut and paste ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13579277


Looks not too bad


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

To clear up some information. 

1. PreOrder Shipping to start on 10/29 and complete by 11/03.
2. Remaining unsold will be put on website 11/05.

If we see shipping notifications earlier than that, I will be surprised.

Thank you.


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Cstokes23 said:


> I went for the same configuration, just a rough cut and paste ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13579277


PN sent


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

SN13 said:


> To clear up some information.
> 
> 1. PreOrder Shipping to start on 10/29 and complete by 11/03.
> 2. Remaining unsold will be put on website 11/05.
> ...


Makes more sense than my dates. Wondered about 20. anyway....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

I know I'm just being a whiner....but what's bothering me more than the yellow bezel is that the orange on the minute hand and the orange on the bezel are so off. It looks weird to me. I'm bummed because I signed up for the A originally, then switched to the E....I had reservations about this watch due to its size, but have always loved the look so much I decided to risk it, and now I'm afraid the yellow bezel is going to ruin it for me and I'll have to flip it. Like I said, whining, I know. I was expecting this look.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, but pictures never showed the colour like this, to be honest....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

eric72 said:


> Yeah, but pictures never showed the colour like this, to be honest....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Agreed. I just assumed (my bad) that they were trying to dupe the Omega look. Renderings often don't reflect the end result all that accurately, especially with regard to colors.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

If you have that much reservation, change your order to what you had originally.


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

What do you think about this combinations->

































Big thanks to Cstokes23!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Can someone Photoshop the blue and black bezel onto the grey dial? Much appreciated. TIA!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

watchninja123 said:


> Can someone Photoshop the blue and black bezel onto the grey dial? Much appreciated. TIA!
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Here you go.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

You nailed it. All of those combinations work great. You even created an orca shark master


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you! Wow looks amazing 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow, the blue bezel on the grey dial looks awesome! That might be my out if I'm not into the orange bezel. 

How would the white bezel on the grey dial look? Not enough contrast?


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Pacco17 said:


> If you have that much reservation, change your order to what you had originally.


Yeah buddy. But I WANT to love the orange bezel. I'm going to try really hard to love it. It's kind of like dating.


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

footie said:


> Wow, the blue bezel on the grey dial looks awesome! That might be my out if I'm not into the orange bezel.
> 
> How would the white bezel on the grey dial look? Not enough contrast?












Yeah it's a bit bland looking to my eye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the updated pics guys, I just ordered a white bezel from William for my blue black.


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi, which one you would prefer?

Black dial








blue dial


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Flo7 said:


> Hi, which one you would prefer?
> 
> Black dial
> View attachment 13580505
> ...


Blue.

We're going to need a new "Helson Sharkmaster 600 bezel swap" thread.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Lads. I wrote to William asking him about the bezel. He said he's gotten requests for the orange bezel to be the same color as the orange minute hand, but he said the bezel is printed with Luminous powder, while the bezel on the original Omega is aluminum or something else. That's how he described it.

He did send me this money wrist shot though. I think it looks pretty damn good.


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Does anyone knows how much from each color choice Helson made for this batch???


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

footie said:


> Lads. I wrote to William asking him about the bezel. He said he's gotten requests for the orange bezel to be the same color as the orange minute hand, but he said the bezel is printed with Luminous powder, while the bezel on the original Omega is aluminum or something else. That's how he described it.
> 
> He did send me this money wrist shot though. I think it looks pretty damn good.
> View attachment 13580545


Ahahahhaha, im salivating! Damn. I WANT IT NOW!!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

Flo7 said:


> Hi, which one you would prefer?
> 
> Black dial
> View attachment 13580505
> ...


Blue for me as well.



footie said:


> Lads. I wrote to William asking him about the bezel. He said he's gotten requests for the orange bezel to be the same color as the orange minute hand, but he said the bezel is printed with Luminous powder, while the bezel on the original Omega is aluminum or something else. That's how he described it.
> 
> He did send me this money wrist shot though. I think it looks pretty damn good.
> View attachment 13580545


I think that looks a lot better than the product photo and I'll bet it looks even better on the wrist! I'd imagine it would be very difficult, if not impossible to get the bezel that dark and be fully luminous.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Cstokes23 said:


> Blue for me as well.
> 
> I think that looks a lot better than the product photo and I'll bet it looks even better on the wrist! I'd imagine it would be very difficult, if not impossible to get the bezel that dark and be fully luminous.


You are absolutely correct.

The Omega Bezel is Ceramic with Luminous filled markings (If I recall Correctly). It is NOT a fully lumed insert. The darker the color orange, the more worthless the lume.

From Here: https://www.horbiter.com/en/omega-seamaster-ploprof-1200-master-chronometer-photo-price/

"Given the many versions that have been released, I decided to go for a combination that represents one of Omega's trademarks, namely Grade 5 titanium coupled with *orange ceramic.*"


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

I chose the grey/orange too, switched from the blue/blue. Thanks for that wrist shot of the grey/orange. I love the look and am real happy I went with it. It’s like nothing out there. That pic eased my mind.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

What size wrist do you think is the minimum to handle this beast?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

solar g-shocker said:


> What size wrist do you think is the minimum to handle this beast?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just my guess...7" and up...
You have so many strap choices with the 600, I reckon this will be the same.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

SN13 said:


> So hands, dial, bezel?
> 
> How much for the set? $200?


Hands, Bezel, Dial and Date Window totaled $225 on a separate invoice from the watch..


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Just to check. The shipping cost is already factored in the price we see on the product page right?


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes. The shipping cost is already built into the final price of the watch.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Just my guess...7" and up...
> You have so many strap choices with the 600, I reckon this will be the same.
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Are you referencing the length of the mesh bracelet or just the hugeness of the watch on small wrists? I'm right at 7" and eager to see how this yacht of a watch fits on my wrist.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

footie said:


> Are you referencing the length of the mesh bracelet or just the hugeness of the watch on small wrists? I'm right at 7" and eager to see how this yacht of a watch fits on my wrist.


The funny thing is, the dimensions aren't all that extreme if you remove the Push Button and bezel-lock/crown guards.









Helson 600 - 54mm-wide x 45mm-Lug-2-Lug x 14.5mm-Thick

45mm Lug to Lug and 14.5mm thick. that's not bad.

My Seiko MarineMaster 300 is:

50mm Lug to Lug and 15mm Thick and 44mm Diameter.

And I wear it easily and comfortably on my 7" wrists.... Surprisingly so.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Having tried on the Omega original I can tell you it is a beast of a watch, but the L to L is quite modest, it is the width of the case at 55mil that is huge.

So should be ok for most wrists, long as you accept it is a tool diver, and as such is a big heavy beast.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I think it will wear my arm well. At 6“ wrist.




Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

footie said:


> Are you referencing the length of the mesh bracelet or just the hugeness of the watch on small wrists? I'm right at 7" and eager to see how this yacht of a watch fits on my wrist.


I had a shot in the Dark re sizing as my left wrist is 8 and 3/4".....right larger.
Having said that I've been knocked on my arse by wrists that were 6" too!!
If it's like the 600 omegas I own,it will accommodate most sizes.
You just have to love the case shape as i and many others do,and utilise the many strap combos that work so well with this shape.
I wear mine on isos and NATO's and Zulus...fantastic way to get the watch to sit comfortably imho.
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder,so it doesn't matter what others think only each individual. 
Tool watch.
My money is on happy punters.
All the best guys, will be keen to see them all arrive and pics.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

These should hopefully start shipping tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Can't wait. My prediction is Helson will bring back the Sharkmaster 1000.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

When I saw a page 33 on this thread I got excited that maybe some had gotten shipment notices early... still hoping tomorrow is welcomed with an early email notification!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Can expect to see some wrist shots in the next couple of days


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Waiting with lots of anticipation on this one, been a while since I have been excited for a new incoming


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

So how long since we all have bought a new watch?
Knighty you are out of this one!!
For me January past...so I'm keen..
Plus 10 here...maybe en route 
All the best 
Dave



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> So how long since we all have bought a new watch?
> Knighty you are out of this one!!
> For me January past...so I'm keen..
> Plus 10 here...maybe en route
> ...


Hope you have a smooth trip through customs mate.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Still no shipping notice...amned...Expected that for today


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> So how long since we all have bought a new watch?
> Knighty you are out of this one!!
> For me January past...so I'm keen..
> Plus 10 here...maybe en route
> ...


I've bought far too many this year. &#55358;&#56619;


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> So how long since we all have bought a new watch?
> Knighty you are out of this one!!
> For me January past...so I'm keen..
> Plus 10 here...maybe en route
> ...


Okay, I'll keep quiet 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

For german buyers also no notice today....:-((
Will have it now,love the blue/blue...


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

So did anyone get a shipping notice today ?


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm in Germany and got a shipping notification today.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Brilliant so at least we know they have started shipping


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Why does being in Germany matter about shipping?

I thought they all shipped from asia?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SN13 said:


> Why does being in Germany matter about shipping?
> 
> I thought they all shipped from asia?


First ones have left, its happening I reckon...we are all in queue..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hm...... strange I still haven't gotten an Invoice from William.... and I thought I was just being patient


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

You should have gotten an invoice straight away, as you need to pay up front before despatch.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

briang583 said:


> I'm in Germany and got a shipping notification today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Brian, What was your Invoice Number? I wonder if they are shipping in order. Is your Invoice Number below 100?


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

SN13 said:


> Brian, What was your Invoice Number? I wonder if they are shipping in order. Is your Invoice Number below 100?


Hi, no it's 2xx (I say xx because I can't remember) and I just got a call from FedEx that it's in customs currently

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Brian, which model did you order? I wonder if William is shipping based on model variant


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

rhaykal said:


> Brian, which model did you order? I wonder if William is shipping based on model variant


Good Question.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Would have expected he sends based on incoming orders, but if invoice number is 2XX then this cannot be. 

Was about to send an Email to William but don't want to push too hard.....


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Double post


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

My invoices is 3xx....


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

eric72 said:


> Would have expected he sends based on incoming orders, but if invoice number is 2XX then this cannot be.
> 
> Was about to send an Email to William but don't want to push too hard.....


I emailed him Sunday asking if we were still looking good for Monday to begin shipping.

He replied to be a little patient as it would take a few days to ship all the orders.

My invoice is in the high 100's which is why I was asking about the Invoice of the already shipped.

Let's see if we can get people to report the following for our information:

1. Model (A-F)
2. Order Number approx. 100-150 , 150-200, 200-250, etc etc. we don't need exact numbers.
3. Country

Maybe we can see a pattern.... or maybe I'm too obsessive....


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Model was A, invoice low 3xx, Germany. Not shipped yet....


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Low/mid 2xx, "B" model, US - no shipping notice yet.....


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Low 2xx, D, not shipped.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Model C, low/mid 2xx's, US - no shipping notice yet.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

LOL guys,

100s of shipments aren't shipped yet, just post your Information WHEN YOU GET SHIPPING NOTICE.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mine is model E. I must say that I had my order in really early so I'm not sure if it is exactly connected to invoice number.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok so first confirmed shipment:

1. E
2. 2xx
3. Germany

Let's see who is next


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My Nan always said a watched kettle never boils!!

But then again she also said it was rude to put a milk bottle on the table!!

No wonder I’m a WIS after that childhood


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

This too funny, it will come when it comes


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone have an algorithm to determine Helson shipping and delivery schedules???


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Anyone have an algorithm to determine Helson shipping and delivery schedules???


Im working on it.

So far it looks like this:

=if(model=E, if(country=germany, if(invoice > 200, yes, no), no), no)

It currently works for BrianG.


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

1. C
2. 3xx
3.Germany


----------



## tgetzen (Jan 6, 2017)

Pacco17 said:


> Can't wait. My prediction is Helson will bring back the Sharkmaster 1000.


I would so go for that. If anyone from Helson is taking notes...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still no wrist shots!!

Looks like November deliveries then


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Still no shipping notice. E, Germany 


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

Invoice 0255, no shipping notice yet, but I’m patient. In reply to another post about purchases, I’ve had my fill of buying and selling this year. I’m tapping out after the Helson...for a while anyway. Just bought a drum set too.


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Here's what William told me a few days ago about shipments :









so they are still on time....


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

IT IS NOV 1, THE SKY IS FALLING!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

At this point whether it ships today, tomorrow or Saturday it won't be delivering until next week so it is what it is. All I know is I'm ready for mine and already have my 24mm orange Bonetto 300 strap waiting for it!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I'm at plus 10...so hoping I get a headstart.....just kidding if Clive didnt post it up..I would of missed it for sure...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Got my Tracking no.....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Something disturbed my slumber...

I awoke to a 3am tracking notification.

FedEx says it is on the way.

Exciting, now I can't seem to go back to sleep!!!


----------



## totufodax (May 21, 2012)

Hi,
Order 16x type E is on the way


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

Order #29x, model A with alternate bezel due to be delivered Monday!


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

Shipping notice and tracking # received just after 3:00 this morning, style A, invoice 27*, due Monday by 10:00 AM. For once, Monday can not get here soon enough for me.


----------



## jonathanmg19 (Jan 22, 2013)

Shipping notice received - Style A invoice 26X.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Received my FedEx shipping notice last night. My watch is scheduled for delivery on Monday. |> |>


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

I have not received notice yet, mine is type D mid 200's, patience is a virtue though, at least that's what my mum told me. Here in England we are used to waiting in line in an orderly fashion without complaining.

My other Helson is feeling lonely.

Enjoy your watches guys when they turn up guys and get some pics up.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

The eagle has landed









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

briang583 said:


> The eagle has landed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, what are your initial thoughts on quality and color?


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> Looks great, what are your initial thoughts on quality and color?


Thanks! The finishing looks great at this point. The color of the bezel is a very light orange which I personally really like. Great first impression

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Guys - I have a chance to buy one of these from a friend who pre-ordered 2 of them. He's out of state though and I don't want to trouble him if it won't fit me.

I have a 6.25 inch wrist but love big tool watches, my daily beater is a Seiko Tuna SBBN033.

Does anybody know if this watch will be good for my wrist? I know the lug-to-lug seems quite manageable at under 46mm, I'm just worried about the case width. I'm not a small guy, just have skinny wrists lol.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Guys - I have a chance to buy one of these from a friend who pre-ordered 2 of them. He's out of state though and I don't want to trouble him if it won't fit me.
> 
> I have a 6.25 inch wrist but love big tool watches, my daily beater is a Seiko Tuna SBBN033.
> 
> Does anybody know if this watch will be good for my wrist? I know the lug-to-lug seems quite manageable at under 46mm, I'm just worried about the case width. I'm not a small guy, just have skinny wrists lol.


Take a look at my wrist shot, I have pretty small wrists

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Guys - I have a chance to buy one of these from a friend who pre-ordered 2 of them. He's out of state though and I don't want to trouble him if it won't fit me.
> 
> I have a 6.25 inch wrist but love big tool watches, my daily beater is a Seiko Tuna SBBN033.
> 
> Does anybody know if this watch will be good for my wrist? I know the lug-to-lug seems quite manageable at under 46mm, I'm just worried about the case width. I'm not a small guy, just have skinny wrists lol.


What model do you have a chance to buy?


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Listen hear you, you can't just post images like this on a Friday while the rest of us have to wait at least until Monday.

This type of torture is considered cruel and inhumane.



briang583 said:


> The eagle has landed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

That looks even less orange than the lst wrist shot that was posted here! Thanks for the teasers!

To the one who was asking about the size: I don’t think there’s anybody out there, where the watch doesn’t look big. I got 6“ wrists and ordered the loudest version (that yellowy orange) - me, I think you should be all good. Plus, if you don’t like it, the market is there  




Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

briang583 said:


> Take a look at my wrist shot, I have pretty small wrists
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks man, what size is your wrist if you don't mind me asking? Mine seems flatter than yours so maybe the crown won't dig into me as much is what I'm hoping. Nice Panerai btw! Really illustrates how manageable the lug-to-lug is on the Helson.



SN13 said:


> What model do you have a chance to buy?


He got one all blue and one all black. He picks one and I get the other.



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> That looks even less orange than the lst wrist shot that was posted here! Thanks for the teasers!
> 
> To the one who was asking about the size: I don't think there's anybody out there, where the watch doesn't look big. I got 6" wrists and ordered the loudest version (that yellowy orange) - me, I think you should be all good. Plus, if you don't like it, the market is there


Haha nice, if your wrist can handle it then I'm going to roll the dice on this one too


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> He got one all blue and one all black. He picks one and I get the other.
> 
> Haha nice, if your wrist can handle it then I'm going to roll the dice on this one too


If he is choosing I hope you are getting a slight discount at least. The all blue and the all-black are both good-looking models. Remember that while all models show out of stock, they are not putting the leftovers into the website until at least Monday. Many, if not all, of the models will probably be available in a limited amount.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Got my shipping/tracking info as well.

Only problem, I work Monday, so it'll be Tuesday before I get to see it.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

briang583 said:


> The eagle has landed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, plus I like the sound of your observation on bezel colour....can you light it up and post a lume shot?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I will be waiting patiently in line with the other Brits!!


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> I will be waiting patiently in line with the other Brits!!


USA here... Still waiting on shipping notice.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Looks great, plus I like the sound of your observation on bezel colour....can you light it up and post a lume shot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Sure thing










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

You can't see it, but I am giving you the stink eye. -.-



briang583 said:


> Sure thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

briang583 said:


> Sure thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate....very very cool combo in " lume mode" looks like it's going to keep going once charged....like all others keen to see on wrist soon...
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How does it feel on the wrist? Heavy? Flops around? Too big?


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Mine will arrive Monday as well. All white for me. Borealis orange and black 24mm straps arrived for me today. 

Neil


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Arrived in Memphis. At least it made it to US. That was fast. Monday arrival like everyone else.


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

No news about #3xx...here in Germany.did wrote William 2 times,getNO answer&#55358;&#56596;

Just comming in:


Shipping started but goes rather slowly. As these are pre-paid orders, there are many extra requests from many customers, we have to check every parcel carefully, not to miss any parts. Your order will be lined up to next Wednesday/Thursday.
Thank you


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> How does it feel on the wrist? Heavy? Flops around? Too big?


It's a big heavy watch for sure, but I find it comfortable. I love watches that don't plunge into the back of my hand. For example, I find my Pam more comfortable than the 38.5mm Sinn 556 or the new explorer

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

seadweller16600 said:


> No news about #3xx...here in Germany.did wrote William 2 times,getNO answer


Okay...I admit to emailing William, re getting another link for bracelet....I believe that they are adding all the extras on most orders and making sure all is correct..
I'm going to enjoy everyones as they land/post now..it will come...knighty and monkeynuts have
been there and are cool( amongst a long list of other fine members),so post em when you get them!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Okay...I admit to emailing William, re getting another link for bracelet....I believe that they are adding all the extras on most orders and making sure all is correct..
> I'm going to enjoy everyones as they land/post now..it will come...knighty and monkeynuts have
> been there and are cool( amongst a long list of other fine members),so post em when you get them!
> Dave
> ...


I think uk buyers all have no tracking yet well I haven't at least , pictures look great can't wait to see this beast in real life


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The only thing we ge first is tax bills and winter rain.

But we are all used to it by now.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> The only thing we ge first is tax bills and winter rain.
> 
> But we are all used to it by now.


We can match/top you for tax... and add scorching heat for your rain

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Scorching heat??

Hang on I’ll just google that to see what it’s like!!

Does it dry up puddles!!


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Fedex out of memphis and into the local hub.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Big is beautiful









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine is at the local Houston sorting facility. Now to wait for Monday morning.....ugh! haha I guess the wait isn't terrible knowing its 2 miles away from me


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

briang583 said:


> Big is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a shot further back. It looks GIGANTIC up close.

And where is the mesh?


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

SN13 said:


> Take a shot further back. It looks GIGANTIC up close.
> 
> And where is the mesh?


It is gigantic! In this picture you can clearly see that it is as big as our coffee table.

The mesh is in the container.










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

briang583 said:


> It is gigantic! In this picture you can clearly see that it is as big as our coffee table.
> 
> The mesh is in the container.
> 
> ...


That's Better!

Also, MESH MESH MESH MESH

Since you are the only one with one, we all have to live vicariously through you.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

These are DIVE watches - they BELONG on RUBBER, not mesh...


Having said that, I'd like to see one on an Erika's MN strap...


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

TheGanzman said:


> These are DIVE watches - they BELONG on RUBBER, not mesh...
> 
> Having said that, I'd like to see one on an Erika's MN strap...


RUBBER!!!?? Mesh!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

TheGanzman said:


> These are DIVE watches - they BELONG on RUBBER, not mesh...
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Actually, the Omega Ploprof was available on mesh back in 1973. The Omega Ploprof was four years in development and was offered on a shark mesh as well as rubber.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - Yeah, I know all that - just saying that, at least to ME as a diver, a mesh bracelet is close to the BOTTOM of MY choice(s) for a conveyance to affix a dive watch to MY wrist if/when I go on a dive(s). This watch (and the original that Helson is "homaging") is one of the MOST "toolish" of dive watches EVER; as such, it looks best on something Isofrane like IMHO...


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

There will be no fighting on this thread unless it is underwater and to the d**th!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

My prayers (emails) to Helson have been answered! I got lucky and William invoiced me for an all blue SM600! 🙌 🙌 

I'm in California and no special requests so hoping to get a tracking number this Monday, FedEx delivery mid-week.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Think you will be later. Guess old orders will be fulfilled first, and as William said they are delayed anyway.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Did you get this yesterday? Or did you trek down to the fedex branch?


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

That's a beauty. That is the one I purchased along with blue face /black bezel. Major congrats!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

SN13 said:


> Did you get this yesterday? Or did you trek down to the fedex branch?


Fedex delivered to my home on the 3rd. I am +8 GMT though.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Pacco17 said:


> That's a beauty. That is the one I purchased along with blue face /black bezel. Major congrats!


Thanks. I ordered an Orange/Grey as well but it wasn't delivered together...strange to split the delivery.


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Still waiting on my shipping notice. Hope it's Momday or Tuesday. 

Thom


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

T3C said:


> Fedex delivered to my home on the 3rd. I am +8 GMT though.


Saturday Delivery? -.- lucky.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Lume shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

thomlad54 said:


> Still waiting on my shipping notice. Hope it's Momday or Tuesday.
> 
> Thom


Still no shipping notice here either.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

That's very nice. It reminds me of the Whitebeard lume.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

T3C said:


> Lume shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since I also have a white model, this one is calling me.... ughh.

Mesh? Mesh?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

I'll do the mesh another day when I get it sized. Enjoying the rubber at the moment, it's really quite nice.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

That full white model looks amazing. I should be satisfied with my full blue model but the WIS in me is trying to rationalize picking up the full white if it's available on Monday, pick one and flip the other.

Or maybe I'll just pull double duty and keep/wear both, walk around the office looking like Optimus Prime lol.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great pic, the white looks great, hoping I like the E and add a white now..
Could you post a wrist shot.?
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

The white on white looks amazing. I would have gotten that one, but it has a date. Really enjoying the grey/orange though.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Great pic, the white looks great, hoping I like the E and add a white now..
> Could you post a wrist shot.?
> All the best
> Dave
> ...


Here you go










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

T3C said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks very much..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


My wrist is 7.5" depending on diet, exercise and temperature. But it's very rounded so many watches don't sit well on it. The SM600, thank goodness, feels very natural.

And the strap is really really good. I'd hold off that Isofrane except for an orange one to match the bezel on the Option E

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

T3C said:


> My wrist is 7.5 cm depending on diet, exercise and temperature. But it's very rounded so many watches don't sit well on it. The SM600, thank goodness, feels very natural.
> 
> And the strap is really really good. I'd hold off that Isofrane except for an orange one to match the bezel on the Option E
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So the bezel is a orange,just a more pale orange..not yellow?
It's great when you put a new one on and it feels "right"..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> So the bezel is a orange,just a more pale orange..not yellow?
> It's great when you put a new one on and it feels "right"..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Oh ... I think it's more yellow than orange. Anyway I will know by next week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

Is that a legit isofrane it ships with, or a copy?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Cuda Frane


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I think mesh is the way to go for me!!









Not a shot out of my actual watch unfortunately!! But the style I ordered.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Orange or yellow?









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yellow.


----------



## mucart (Jul 4, 2016)

☺ Between = oranyell &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

mucart said:


> ☺ Between = oranyell &#55357;&#56832;


Yellonge. Def.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

The Bezel looks mango, which is a shame cuz I feel it looks too Mish mashed orange hands, mango Bezel, red button....... Too much


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> The Bezel looks mango, which is a shame cuz I feel it looks too Mish mashed orange hands, mango Bezel, red button....... Too much


It's the mango monster!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> The Bezel looks mango, which is a shame cuz I feel it looks too Mish mashed orange hands, mango Bezel, red button....... Too much


On most watches I would agree. Bulk this hulking monster I think it works quite well.

Cheers to all who ordered one. May snag a white tomorrow if it's still available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

You're overlooking the positives.

It's almost identical to Steelers Yellow.









Black dial, orange bezel.

Steelers Ploprof


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I think it’s quite good. Even with the Same RAL colors you’d get different shades of orange due to the different textures in the orange materials. Aluminum pusher, sapphire bezel, lacquered hand. I think they’re now all different shades of orange, still distinguishable even as different colors. I rather have it that way than „almost“ the same color but not „there“. Well, we‘ll see how it turns out IRL.


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm always worried about this:


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

What? No new pictures so far?!


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

Mine has arrived, at home, 30 minutes after I left for work... pictures when I’m back! I get the feeling today might drag a little.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Cstokes23 said:


> Mine has arrived, at home, 30 minutes after I left for work... pictures when I'm back! I get the feeling today might drag a little.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is shipping to the office. I will have it this morning


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

SN13 said:


> Mine is shipping to the office. I will have it this morning


Rather annoyingly, I had another package ordered which I did have shipped to the office and that of course arrived on Saturday so I had to wait until this morning for that one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Received mine. Datewheel defect. Lovely.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

eric72 said:


> Received mine. Datewheel defect. Lovely.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


As in, it doesn't work?

or as in, one of the numbers is wonky?

or as in, it's misaligned?


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Does anyone know how to screw the crown back in as far as which way to turn it so it goes back in?


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Does not work at all. Neither changing at midnight nor by trying manually by crown.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Never mind I figured it out.


----------



## 55Kingpin (Mar 27, 2007)

Did everyone who has received their watch get a tracking e-mail?

I have not received either and I ordered version D, invoice #22x.

Wondering if I should search the spam folder...


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

I got one But I only received one of the two watches I ordered. I had to send William an email to ask him if the other watch was going to be sent separately.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Still waiting for tracking e-mail, version D #26x


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Package just arrived here at my office this morning. |> |> I'll see if I get time for pics later this morning (Black / Black).



55Kingpin said:


> Did everyone who has received their watch get a tracking e-mail?
> 
> I have not received either and I ordered version D, invoice #22x.
> 
> Wondering if I should search the spam folder...


Yes, if the watch has been shipped you should have received a FedEx tracking number.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Here is one of the two I ordered:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking good Pacco.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Version E, invoice #250, nothing but crickets here, you bastards who are happily enjoying yours. Except for the guy with the date wheel issue. That sucks buddy!

Really looking forward to receiving this watch and finding out answers to all the questions that have been posed here: Is it too gargantuanly huge for my small wrist? Are the weird mish mashed colors working, or just weird? Do I like mango and banana in a watch as much as I like them for breakfast?


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

To me it does not look large at all. The watch sits flat on the wrist. I just wore my Raven titanium deep which is about 47 mm and it sits larger on the wrist than the shark master.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have mine, but need to trim the mesh before i take photos


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

No post it up, give us all something to drool over!!


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's the package.

Also, it's on my 7" wrist.

Enjoy!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

@SN13 - is that a custom order, the full lume white dial + full lume white bezel? It looks like you kept the non-skeletonized hands too?

How is the lume on your watch - is it legible with so much lume on top of lume?


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> @SN13 - is that a custom order, the full lume white dial + full lume white bezel? It looks like you kept the non-skeletonized hands too?
> 
> How is the lume on your watch - is it legible with so much lume on top of lume?


It is indeed a Full Lume Dial, Full Lume Bezel, and Full Lume Hands... and yes, it's legible. I will add a Lume shot here in a few minutes.

I should amend that and say that I can't post a lume shot until later. No time at the moment.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I guess I should add a pic of my newly acquired SM600. William really did knock this one outta the park. Now I want a white dial version!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

I must say, I like this A LOT more than I thought I was going to and that's saying something!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks Damn good on that mesh!!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Hot damn that looks good on mesh. Maybe I do need to get the mesh on mine now 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Cstokes23 said:


> I must say, I like this A LOT more than I thought I was going to and that's saying something!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see the LUME!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Cstokes23 said:


> I must say, I like this A LOT more than I thought I was going to and that's saying something!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! How hard was it to swap the bezel?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Terrible cell phone photos under the desk.

















Best I could do for now.


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

watchninja123 said:


> Nice! How hard was it to swap the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I got it with the orange bezel installed, not sure how hard it would be to swap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's a few quick cell pics of my Black / Black on rubber strap. The mesh looks nice but it is a polished finish. I have other 22mm shark mesh with brushed finish in my strap box I will try on later. I'm going to try a couple other rubber straps as well as a bracelet or two.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

I also failed to take note of the fact that the mesh is not sizeable. Damn, I better love this watch....apparently I'm going to have to learn how to trim the mesh bracelet. I'll be looking to you guys as mentors on that.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I need my tracking numbeeeerr!!!


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> Here's a few quick cell pics of my Black / Black on rubber strap. The mesh looks nice but it is a polished finish. I have other 22mm shark mesh with brushed finish in my strap box I will try on later. I'm going to try a couple other rubber straps as well as a bracelet or two.
> 
> View attachment 13617295
> 
> ...


Is it 22mm or 24mm?


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

footie said:


> I also failed to take note of the fact that the mesh is not sizeable. Damn, I better love this watch....apparently I'm going to have to learn how to trim the mesh bracelet. I'll be looking to you guys as mentors on that.


LOL I think it's small enough to fit about a 7" as is, but I'm changing the buckle so it's too long.

It also has an extension piece which, i will not need....


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

footie said:


> Is it 22mm or 24mm?


24mm


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

SN13 said:


> LOL I think it's small enough to fit about a 7" as is, but I'm changing the buckle so it's too long.
> 
> It also has an extension piece which, i will not need....


Looking forward to seeing your Ploprof clasp! It may be the deciding factor of my next purchase ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Me too...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That black on black looks so good!!

Hope my black on blue looks as good.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Here's a few quick cell pics of my Black / Black on rubber strap. The mesh looks nice but it is a polished finish. I have other 22mm shark mesh with brushed finish in my strap box I will try on later. I'm going to try a couple other rubber straps as well as a bracelet or two.
> 
> View attachment 13617295
> 
> ...


Looks good Dave...will run well with your 1200 mate...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> That black on black looks so good!!
> 
> Hope my black on blue looks as good.


It will be a great match for sure Clive...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

footie said:


> Is it 22mm or 24mm?


The rubber strap is 24mm at the lugs tapering to 20mm at the buckle. This strap is much more flexible than the previous CUDA straps supplied with Helson watches in the past.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

footie said:


> I also failed to take note of the fact that the mesh is not sizeable. Damn, I better love this watch....apparently I'm going to have to learn how to trim the mesh bracelet. I'll be looking to you guys as mentors on that.


The mesh comes with one extra mesh link. And the clasp has 3 micro adjust holes.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's another wrist shot, (I have a 7 1/4" wrist).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks great Demo!!

And it fits your wrist as well!!


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Craustin1 said:


> I need my tracking numbeeeerr!!!


+1


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

thomlad54 said:


> +1


+2


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

After being scheduled for today at noon, no package appeared. Now the tracking status says „no schedule available at the time"  where's my package ?! ?

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Just in

The Cuda is much better than before but Borealis is better
























Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

LUME


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ploprof buckle.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

All white lume


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Invoice #250- 299. Watch number #250-299, but different than the invoice #. Arrived today...US, Chicago suburbs...YaY!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

SN13 said:


> View attachment 13617847
> 
> 
> LUME


Dude, this lume is out of control. You'll never be able to wear your SM600 to the movies, everybody will think you're on your cell phone the whole time hahaha!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Dude, this lume is out of control. You'll never be able to wear your SM600 to the movies, everybody will think you're on your cell phone the whole time hahaha!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I’m a patient man but wtf are the uk tracking numbers?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> I'm a patient man but wtf are the uk tracking numbers?


This week we will get them i reckon...hope...trying to stop thinking about bezel hand options whilst looking at posts..


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> I'm a patient man but wtf are the uk tracking numbers?


Was thinking that myself , although someone on TZUK forum seems to have had one delivered in the U.K. hopefully we hear something today ......


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I gotta stop looking at DEMO’s pics. He’s a baaaaaaaaddddd man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone seen a blue and black, or all blue delivered yet?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Watches503 said:


> I gotta stop looking at DEMO's pics. He's a baaaaaaaaddddd man.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:-d :-d :-d

Glad to help Luis.


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Have some informations,that a lot of people have many problems with the new 600er...one guy can’t set the date ,it will not change by winding ,also manual...the other guy gets his watch today and will set date and time an put of the whole crown....anyone in USA also gets problems like this...???


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

I ordert the Blue/blue i. Germany and will shipping Thursday/Friday says William...I also do not see anywhere the B/B...


----------



## gnampf (May 26, 2010)

SN13 said:


> Ploprof buckle.


Which mesh did you use with the Omega Clasp? The original 24mm coming with the Helson?
If yes, how did the 24mm fit into the 20mm-Clasp?

Thx, regards,
Reiner


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

gnampf said:


> Which mesh did you use with the Omega Clasp? The original 24mm coming with the Helson?
> If yes, how did the 24mm fit into the 20mm-Clasp?
> 
> Thx, regards,
> Reiner


The mesh that comes with the Helson tapers from 24mm down to 20mm at the clasp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnampf (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the quick answer, Cstokes23 ! |>

That is very good news, since there will be more options for an alternative clasp.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Craustin1 said:


> Anyone seen a blue and black, or all blue delivered yet?


I was supposed to get my blue dial black bezel yesterday along with my all-white but it did not come. I sent William an email and he said that there was a delay and that blue dial with the black bezel would hopefully be shipped on Thursday. If that's the case I probably won't get it till next week.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

seadweller16600 said:


> Have some informations,that a lot of people have many problems with the new 600er...one guy can't set the date ,it will not change by winding ,also manual...the other guy gets his watch today and will set date and time an put of the whole crown....anyone in USA also gets problems like this...???


When I receive my all-white yesterday I had some difficulty with putting the crown back in. That was because of my ignorance not because that there was anything wrong with the watch. I had never seen a crown like this before and I wasn't able to initially figure out how to put it back in. Eventually I got it and it's been working beautifully.


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

gnampf said:


> Thanks for the quick answer, Cstokes23 ! |>
> 
> That is very good news, since there will be more options for an alternative clasp.


I've got the ratchet extension clasp on order from Strapcode.com. I have another watch with a clasp that looks virtually identical that fits, so fingers crossed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Cstokes23 said:


> I've got the ratchet extension clasp on order from Strapcode.com. I have another watch with a clasp that looks virtually identical that fits, so fingers crossed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you mind sharing what clasp you picked up? Particularly if it works!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Craustin1 said:


> Anyone seen a blue and black, or all blue delivered yet?


I got an all blue and an all black on late order. William said they will be delivered on Thurs or Fri. I'm assuming he's very backed up with all of the demand and orders.

I'll be sure to post pics when they arrive.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

gnampf said:


> Which mesh did you use with the Omega Clasp? The original 24mm coming with the Helson?
> If yes, how did the 24mm fit into the 20mm-Clasp?
> 
> Thx, regards,
> Reiner


The mesh is tapered 24mm to 20mm.

The Ploprof buckle is much longer than the Helson, so I removed two links from each end.

Depending on your own wrist size, if you needed to remove I'd recommend One from the short, then two from the long, before you do another from the short. I was stuck right between 1 and 2 from the short side on my 7" Wrists.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

gnampf said:


> Thanks for the quick answer, Cstokes23 ! |>
> 
> That is very good news, since there will be more options for an alternative clasp.


I see that Stokes answered before I did.


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

footie said:


> Would you mind sharing what clasp you picked up? Particularly if it works!


I got this one; https://www.strapcode.com/products/parts-nt-clasp-017b

Not 100% sure it will fit, but if it's like the other one I've got it should. I'll update once it arrives anyway!



SN13 said:


> I see that Stokes answered before I did.


It's been a slow day...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Cstokes23 said:


> I got this one; https://www.strapcode.com/products/parts-nt-clasp-017b
> 
> Not 100% sure it will fit, but if it's like the other one I've got it should. I'll update once it arrives anyway!
> 
> ...


Thanks! That seems like a potential solution for the sizing issue. I'll have to see how much sizing I need IF I EVER GET SHIPPING NOTIFICATION AND THEN PRESUMABLY A WATCH COMING SHORTLY THEREAFTER. Ha.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Cstokes23 said:


> I've got the ratchet extension clasp on order from Strapcode.com. I have another watch with a clasp that looks virtually identical that fits, so fingers crossed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





footie said:


> Would you mind sharing what clasp you picked up? Particularly if it works!





footie said:


> Thanks! That seems like a potential solution for the sizing issue. I'll have to see how much sizing I need IF I EVER GET SHIPPING NOTIFICATION AND THEN PRESUMABLY A WATCH COMING SHORTLY THEREAFTER. Ha.


Take note that I have that same buckle from Strapcode on a 22mm Mesh.

It has quite a few corners that you will want to soften... the wrist will thank you.

Also, the ratcheting portion, while usable, was rough and I ended up taking it apart to clean it up a bit.

And one last thing, careful when you close the extension, pinched my underarm once or twice.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

When people ask what the red button is you should always make up a different crazy answer

Parachute
Grappling hook
Cocaine storage unit
Emergency flare


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> When people ask what the red button is you should always make up a different crazy answer
> 
> Parachute
> Grappling hook
> ...


Mute button (make sure you point it away from you, toward them).


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

footie said:


> Mute button (make sure you point it away from you, toward them).


Wife eject button??


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Red button is a hand counter ...


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking very nice on the mesh!!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

So the first one is up for sale at $1200.......


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

X2


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Got to open my White/White today when I got home from work. I had every intention of it being a keeper, but it just isn't for me. 

Certainly no fault of the watch, just my taste.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

It's a different design from many watches in our collection. It does take some getting used to. I happen to enjoy my all white and since I put it on the shark it really fits better for me. At least you were selling it for what you paid for. You're not trying to make a profit and that is very good.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Lol @ the guy who's trying to sell for $1200. What a rookie, you need to at least wait for all of us to get ours and gush about them on WUS, post pics of them here, on IG etc before you try to price gouge the used market.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

He’s gonna struggle. There’s one the same for 900. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> So the first one is up for sale at $1200.......


Always someone looking to make a quick buck!!

Have a look at the number of Tudor Pepsi's on the sales forums at ridiculous prices.

Should have waited until Helson had sold all the stock first though eh!!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> So the first one is up for sale at $1200.......


Whoever you are, if you're in this thread, shame on you, you should feel bad about yourself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

You all enjoying your watches whilst my delivery gets rescheduled every day. It’s trapped I a time loop. Damn I hate it. I chose fedex because they were always kinda reliable. Now it’s getting annoying....


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> You all enjoying your watches whilst my delivery gets rescheduled every day. It's trapped I a time loop. Damn I hate it. I chose fedex because they were always kinda reliable. Now it's getting annoying....
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


I haven't even gotten a shipping notice yet. Sad face. Maybe I'll just buy the one for $1200.

I'm assuming there are others with no shipping notice yet, right? Last time I ordered from Helson I feel like the watch was at my door before I even clicked send paypal.


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

Yellow to me and it’s the color I got too. Can’t wait. Mine is shipping Friday or Saturday, delivery Monday or Tuesday. Told William I was in hurry, so get to others first.


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

No hurry... he said there are many chomping at the bit to get theirs, so I’m glad to step back.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

So the strap is not adjustable?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

knightRider said:


> So the strap is not adjustable?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Sorry meant to say bracelet..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Sorry meant to say bracelet..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The bracelet itself is not. But the clasp has some micro adjustment holes and there is a provided extension section.

Note that the "Short" end measures about 60mm and the Long end measures about 70mm. And there is a 3 or 4 link extension (about 20mm) so in theory, with the 46mm L2L on the watch, 60, 70, 20, and th ebuckle about another 20.... the maximum wrist size it fits naturally is 215mm or about 8.5". and the shortest without cutting is probably around 7.25-7.5

Note that I removed 4 links total from the mesh bringing my two sections to 50mm/60mm plus my 40mm Omega buckle to give me a 7.5" Wrist fit.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

. If you are talking about the shark mesh bracelet yes it is adjustable. There is an attached link that you can put on the bracelet to make it fit. There are 3 micro adjustment holes. If you have a smaller wrist around six to six and a half inches this bracelet will not fit. You will have to cut the mesh to fit the size of your wrist.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks, guys. Seems I'll have to keep the mesh in the box as my wrists are on the smaller size.

Shame though. Wonder we they went for a "fixed" bracelet design?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Some recommendations for cutting the mesh. Lessons Learned


First, use a Dremel or cutoff wheel.
I did the first link with wire cutters, and while Do-able, it took alot of work to fix the new end link section as the wire cutters ended up bending the link I was trying to keep.​
Second, hold the links in a vice (With padding around the links. I used a sock. So I could get tight grip without squishing the links.)
Third, Cut the long edge of the link, not the short curved edge. This will make it possible to grab the cut pieces with needle-nose and kind of wiggle/twist the links out.
BE CAREFUL TO CUT ON THE LONG EDGE AS FAR AWAY FROM THE REMAINING LINKS AS POSSIBLE. I shaved a few coils on the remaining link (They didn't break or split) but there is less material on them now.​
Lastly, you may need to use thinner springbars to get into the links. On one end, the remaining coils were too small to fit the provided springbars, so I used slightly smaller ones and had no issue.

Hope that helps!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm in the same camp as the other modest wristed guys here and I don't want to mod the OEM mesh as I'll probably butcher it.

How about this as an alternative strap?

https://www.watchgecko.com/shark-mesh-watch-strap.php

You can find the same one on eBay for $38.95 + $2.95 s/h. Not sure if it will adjust down to a 6 to 6.5 inch wrist though.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I'm in the same camp as the other modest wristed guys here and I don't want to mod the OEM mesh as I'll probably butcher it.
> 
> How about this as an alternative strap?
> 
> ...


Since you're not replacing the buckle, any mesh will be fine.

I needed a 24/20 tapered and that doesn't exist in cheap options.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

SN13 said:


> Since you're not replacing the buckle, any mesh will be fine.
> 
> I needed a 24/20 tapered and that doesn't exist in cheap options.


I've had a gecko mesh before, seemed to have jammed into my squale lugs unfortunately. Maybe I had a bad one...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

footie said:


> I haven't even gotten a shipping notice yet. Sad face. Maybe I'll just buy the one for $1200.
> 
> I'm assuming there are others with no shipping notice yet, right? Last time I ordered from Helson I feel like the watch was at my door before I even clicked send paypal.


Same here , emailed William and he told me all the final pre paid orders will ship tomorrow/Friday so will be delivered by Monday at the latest


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

For those of you who have received yours, or have prior experience, are the Helson mesh bracelets all that? I ask because I emailed William about the small wrist issue to see if there were any other options, and the only thing he could suggest is buying another mesh from him for $60. That way I could use the two short ends to make one small bracelet, which would leave me with two useless (sellable?) long end pieces. 

I have other mesh I can use, but of course I wouldn't have the signed Helson clasp....so are the Helson mesh and clasp worth the extra $60 over the other acceptable quality mesh bracelets I already have?

TIA.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

footie said:


> I ask because I emailed William about the small wrist issue to see if there were any other options, and the only thing he could suggest is buying another mesh from him for $60. That way I could use the two short ends to make one small bracelet, which would leave me with two useless (sellable?) long end pieces.


Okay, this sounds interesting. I purchased 2 SM600's and will try this before I attempt any permanent mods to a single mesh bracelet.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

The short answer is no. Buy another shark mesh and don't worry about the signed clasp.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Can I say this is the first time ever guys complain about something being too long?lol

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Pacco17 said:


> The short answer is no. Buy another shark mesh and don't worry about the signed clasp.


Thank you....well, like I was saying I already have others so I wouldn't even need to buy something else!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Wrist shot of the Sharkmaster 600 on an aftermarket brushed finish shark mesh.









More pics to come. b-)


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

footie said:


> For those of you who have received yours, or have prior experience, are the Helson mesh bracelets all that? I ask because I emailed William about the small wrist issue to see if there were any other options, and the only thing he could suggest is buying another mesh from him for $60. That way I could use the two short ends to make one small bracelet, which would leave me with two useless (sellable?) long end pieces.
> 
> I have other mesh I can use, but of course I wouldn't have the signed Helson clasp....so are the Helson mesh and clasp worth the extra $60 over the other acceptable quality mesh bracelets I already have?
> 
> TIA.


You can swap the signed Helson clasp onto another aftermarket shark mesh. As long as it is 20mm at the clasp the Helson clasp will fit. I've done it.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> You can swap the signed Helson clasp onto another aftermarket shark mesh. As long as it is 20mm at the clasp the Helson clasp will fit. I've done it.


Thanks! I do plan to try that but my other mesh bracelets are not tapered 24mm to 20mm. But it still might work! If so I'll post pics.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

More pics of the Sharkmaster 600 on an aftermarket brushed finish shark mesh.....


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

I've been aware of Helson, but not this model...it's awesome! Any chance that there will be more produced since they are out of stock.
Cheers,
Tony


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice brushed mesh Demo, what make is that??


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

iuprof said:


> I've been aware of Helson, but not this model...it's awesome! Any chance that there will be more produced since they are out of stock.
> Cheers,
> Tony


Tony, they are supposed to post the ones that are left over after all the pre orders are released. Possibly by the weekend. I would check the Helson website regularly.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

iuprof said:


> I've been aware of Helson, but not this model...it's awesome! Any chance that there will be more produced since they are out of stock.
> Cheers,
> Tony


Tony, they are supposed to post the ones that are left over after all the pre orders are released. Possibly by the weekend. I would check the Helson website regularly.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Paid invoice 3 weeks ago still no shipping notification, starting to get a little grumpy, I'm patient enough but being left out in the dark isn't very cool.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Pacco17 said:


> It's a different design from many watches in our collection. It does take some getting used to. I happen to enjoy my all white and since I put it on the shark it really fits better for me. At least you were selling it for what you paid for. You're not trying to make a profit and that is very good.


Thanks. I see no reason to try and screw anyone.



Bendodds360 said:


> He's gonna struggle. There's one the same for 900.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's mine.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey all.

Thanks for drawing attention to my sales thread! Actually I don’t care. 

I’ve sold enough to know that prices get negotiated. I just don’t want to lose any money. It’s a great watch and should be enjoyed. 

If you want to flex your keyboard muscles and let me know what a bag of poop I am for my sales post, feel free to PM me. I imagine we’d all prefer this thread to be about this cool watch. That’s why I tune in.

Best,
Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Best,
> Neil


Hey dude, I don't think anybody here called you out by name for your sales post. There was actually a good amount of restraint here, looks like you blew your cover on your own.

Anyways, it's not like you'll sell at that price to anybody participating in this thread so GLWS lol.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Back to the watch - found this auction on the Bay for a vintage Ploprof at the bargain price of $7K. The similarities to the black bezel blue dial Helson are uncanny...William and the Helson team seemed to have really knocked it out of the park with the SM600.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Hey dude, I don't think anybody here called you out by name for your sales post. There was actually a good amount of restraint here, looks like you blew your cover on your own.
> 
> Anyways, it's not like you'll sell at that price to anybody participating in this thread so GLWS lol.


My cover?! I listed it on WUS sales forum, under the only username I have.... But thanks for the PM. ;-D

Neil


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Michael 808 said:


> Paid invoice 3 weeks ago still no shipping notification, starting to get a little grumpy, I'm patient enough but being left out in the dark isn't very cool.


I agree an update from Helson would be good.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Deleted waffle...


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

I still have an Option E that's yet to be delivered.

Here's some Q&D shots to tide you guys over























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hai gais look what arrived









Jk, just preparing my wrist for the comparison


----------



## WaterWatcher (Oct 15, 2018)

Gorgeous watch. It was actually smaller in stature that what I was expecting which is a good thing. Somewhat compact considering its dimensions!


Just a small note for the uninitiated in operation of the crown sytem on this model. I was looking over my model and unscrewed the crown "barrel" for lack of a better term. I attempted to wind with the normal winding motion on the barrel. Nothing. Then I looked closer and rescrewed the crown back down.

Then I unscrewed the crown again and then I finally figured out that the crown manipulation for the hand setting and winding is actually the Square metal insert at the end of the crown. DUH! Once I realized that I set the time and wound the watch a bit to get it running. No problem.

I havent attempted to set time or see if date moves yet iin regard to another post 8 to 10 pages back. I am assuming there is most likely not an issue with this but I will check for the poster who stated there were some issues on the other side of the pond with the crown mechanism if I am understanding his question/statement correctly.

The bezel action is somewhat rough on mine but I imagine it will smoothe out after some use. The bezel lock (red button) sure does work like a charm.

A really neat piece at a steep savings from an original. 

Everyone enjoy!


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Tony, they are supposed to post the ones that are left over after all the pre orders are released. Possibly by the weekend. I would check the Helson website regularly.


Thanks, will do!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> Nice brushed mesh Demo, what make is that??


It is a mesh I've had in my collection for many years. I know I purchased it through an ebay dealer. Unfortunately I don't remember which one. It might have been GoodCheapMan out of Hong Kong.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, certain looks great on your 600!! A beauty which I hope I might get at some point, but being in the Uk we are always last in line.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Googled that up and looks like your memory might be good, plenty on the website on the Bay that will fit.

Think I will await the arrival of the watch and see what the quality of the Helson offering is first though before I lay out on a replacement mesh.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

T3C said:


> Here's some Q&D shots to tide you guys over


The SM600 looks great on you. How big is your wrist if you don't mind me asking? I'm 6.25 inches, just wondering if I'm going to be on the last/smallest hole for the rubber strap.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> The SM600 looks great on you. How big is your wrist if you don't mind me asking? I'm 6.25 inches, just wondering if I'm going to be on the last/smallest hole for the rubber strap.


Thanks



T3C said:


> My wrist is 7.5" depending on diet, exercise and temperature. But it's very rounded so many watches don't sit well on it. The SM600, thank goodness, feels very natural.
> 
> And the strap is really really good. I'd hold off that Isofrane except for an orange one to match the bezel on the Option E
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Just a heads up in case you didnt already know

Some of the options are available for order on their website now


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

T3C said:


> Just a heads up in case you didnt already know
> 
> Some of the options are available for order on their website now


7 White
5 Black
1 Full Lume

All others show out of stock.... The Blues apparently haven't shipped so there may be some of those available next week...


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Makes me feel good about buying an all blue and switching my order for all black to the grey mango. That all black SM600 looks like a tough beast though, would look super kick ass on black PVD mesh.

If anybody's in the market for an OEM omega seatbelt mesh - https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-...new-price-$450**-4815889.html#/topics/4815889

It'll only cost you about 1/2 an SM600 lol.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Does that explain why I haven’t heard a thing about my blue dial/Black Bezel yet then??

Might have to order another black/black as Demo’s looks so amazing on that mesh!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It was so important I had to say it twice!!!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> Googled that up and looks like your memory might be good, plenty on the website on the Bay that will fit.
> 
> Think I will await the arrival of the watch and see what the quality of the Helson offering is first though before I lay out on a replacement mesh.


I would have used the stock Helson mesh but it is polished.... a little too blingy for me. I've given mesh bracelets a full brush in the past but it was a pain. I already had the brushed mesh in 24mm / 20mm size so I used it and it fit perfectly.

If you are sourcing an aftermarket mesh and want to use the Helson clasp just make sure it tapers to 20mm.


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

These sharkmaster pics are awesome! If someone in the usa gets the grey/orange combo and doesn't bond with it, I will gladly purchase! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

SN13 said:


> 7 White
> 5 Black
> 1 Full Lume
> 
> All others show out of stock.... The Blues apparently haven't shipped so there may be some of those available next week...


I just picked up a Black...really stoked. Love the PloProf, but don't want to spend the money and this gets great reviews. BTW, does it come only on the rubber or is the mesh also included? Wasn't clear to me.


----------



## 55Kingpin (Mar 27, 2007)

iuprof said:


> I just picked up a Black...really stoked. Love the PloProf, but don't want to spend the money and this gets great reviews. BTW, does it come only on the rubber or is the mesh also included? Wasn't clear to me.


Should include both rubber and mesh. If one is missing from the box, then it was an oversight.


----------



## 55Kingpin (Mar 27, 2007)

DELETE - eta: double tap


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Finally got a tracking number for my blue/black, so you all that are missing tracking numbers should get shortly as well.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I called fedex and they don't know where my parcel is...tracking only shows „delivery schedule not possible please call us"...this is going messy ...

Mind you, delivery was expected for Monday...

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I called fedex and they don't know where my parcel is...


Hey Tarak, sorry to hear about the shipping issues. Have you tried emailing William/Helson? He's been pretty responsive to me.

I just got my Fed Ex tracking number which was added to my PayPal invoice about 2 hours ago. They operate this late at night because they're located in Asia (Hong Kong I think) so now would be a good time to contact them.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Woke up this morning to tracking info email, Monday delivery


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Same here , blue / black delivery Monday by 12


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Got my email. Now to order a mesh...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm honeymooning over here big time. When I'm not at work the SM600 Mango monster is on my wrist! It's great, so happy with it.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

briang583 said:


> I'm honeymooning over here big time. When I'm not at work the SM600 Mango monster is on my wrist! It's great, so happy with it.


Wear it to work 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

I have received my shipping notice for delivery on Monday, Blue dial black bezel. Happy days. I have a mesh that I have taken off another watch.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Got my tracking info as well. Scheduled for Monday, Version E, East Coast US.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Got my tracking as well this morning. Blue/blue version, mid-west. Scheduled for mon. Does anyone know if Fed-ex is going to require a signature for delivery?

Thanks, 

Jamie


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Blue/black on Monday. Just received tracking number from William.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

jhanna1701 said:


> Got my tracking as well this morning. Blue/blue version, mid-west. Scheduled for mon. Does anyone know if Fed-ex is going to require a signature for delivery?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jamie


Yes signature required.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Excellent to hear that more tracking numbers are coming through. There should be a lot of happy wrists next week. :-d


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

SQUEAL! Got the notice late last night, too (blue/black for me)... C'mon Monday!

Anyone ever have theirs DLC'd or Cerakoted? I feel like this would be a sweet, albeit potentially expensive, look....


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I tried a new strap look and am really happy with the results....

I have always liked the look of the Ocean Racer straps, I have one on my Breitling Avenger II Seawolf. I purchased an aftermarket Ocean Racer strap from an Ebay dealer, it is real rubber. It is 24mm at the lugs tapering to 20MM at the clasp end. I trimmed it to size and then used hot water to curve it to contour to my wrist, Then I installed the Helson deployant clasp. The Sharkmaster 600 is staying with this strap combo! |> |>

Pics.....


----------



## 55Kingpin (Mar 27, 2007)

DEMO111 said:


> I tried a new strap look and am really happy with the results....
> 
> I have always liked the look of the Ocean Racer straps, I have one on my Breitling Avenger II Seawolf. I purchased an aftermarket Ocean Racer strap from an Ebay dealer, it is real rubber. It is 24mm at the lugs tapering to 20MM at the clasp end. I trimmed it to size and then used hot water to curve it to contour to my wrist, Then I installed the Helson deployant clasp. The Sharkmaster 600 is staying with this strap combo! |> |>
> 
> Pics.....


WOW! I really like that combo. Gonna hunt down an Ocean Racer strap myself, thanks brew!


----------



## 55Kingpin (Mar 27, 2007)

DELETE - don't know why I keep getting double posts....sorry all.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

DEMO111 said:


> I tried a new strap look and am really happy with the results....
> 
> I have always liked the look of the Ocean Racer straps, I have one on my Breitling Avenger II Seawolf. I purchased an aftermarket Ocean Racer strap from an Ebay dealer, it is real rubber. It is 24mm at the lugs tapering to 20MM at the clasp end. I trimmed it to size and then used hot water to curve it to contour to my wrist, Then I installed the Helson deployant clasp. The Sharkmaster 600 is staying with this strap combo! |> |>
> 
> ...


sick!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

DEMO111 said:


> I tried a new strap look and am really happy with the results....


Hey DEMO I'm assuming that's the deployant clasp from the mesh that comes with the watch? Did you buy an OEM Breitling strap or one of the cheaper imitation ones?


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

How is the quality on the Helson's? I'm a bit nervous thinking about ordering one since they're made in Hong Kong.....would be my first Chinese watch, and I pretty much immediately sell watches that aren't really quality feeling (bezel play, bad finish, etc...).


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

His post actually states the strap it is from an ebay seller, and is a look alike.



hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Hey DEMO I'm assuming that's the deployant clasp from the mesh that comes with the watch? Did you buy an OEM Breitling strap or one of the cheaper imitation ones?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I say Demo is an enabler, just ordered a rubber strap, like I need any more. Oh well.


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Craustin1 said:


> I say Demo is an enabler, just ordered a rubber strap, like I need any more. Oh well.


Certainly is... I have the black/blue coming and I picked up a 'sail cloth' strap, blue with orange stitching, from Brady Straps... should be a good look!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Hey Tarak, sorry to hear about the shipping issues. Have you tried emailing William/Helson? He's been pretty responsive to me.
> 
> I just got my Fed Ex tracking number which was added to my PayPal invoice about 2 hours ago. They operate this late at night because they're located in Asia (Hong Kong I think) so now would be a good time to contact them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Finally.

I present to you guys -nothing new, though- the mango monster on a 6" wrist.

It's a beast. I love it









Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

T3C said:


> sick!


Hey guys - just wanted to mention if you like the strap DEMO is showing, I currently have one of these Benetto Cinturini straps that is a similar look. Actually I never liked rubber straps until I had this and it turned me around on rubber, so I recommend and plan on trying the SM on this strap at some point. 
It has that beautiful vanilla sent that makes my wife say "why are you smelling your watch?!"

BONETTO CINTURINI - Modello 321


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Finally.
> 
> I present to you guys -nothing new, though- the mango monster on a 6" wrist.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Did you throw coconuts at the FedEx guys.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

That watch is an absolute beast. And looks like the L2L is pretty reasonable even for a 7" wrist.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> I tried a new strap look and am really happy with the results....
> 
> I have always liked the look of the Ocean Racer straps, I have one on my Breitling Avenger II Seawolf. I purchased an aftermarket Ocean Racer strap from an Ebay dealer, it is real rubber. It is 24mm at the lugs tapering to 20MM at the clasp end. I trimmed it to size and then used hot water to curve it to contour to my wrist, Then I installed the Helson deployant clasp. The Sharkmaster 600 is staying with this strap combo! |> |>
> 
> Pics.....


Demo, any idea where to find a similar strap in White or Orange?

All I find are Black / Blue.

Thanks!


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

SN13 said:


> Demo, any idea where to find a similar strap in White or Orange?
> 
> All I find are Black / Blue.
> 
> Thanks!


https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-321-watch-strap.php


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

according to the color range button, it should be available in white-ish...

BONETTO CINTURINI - Modello 321


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

PDT_1137 said:


> https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-321-watch-strap.php


Different than an Ocean Racer. And you can't use the Helson deployant clasp.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

watchninja123 said:


> Congrats! Did you throw coconuts at the FedEx guys.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks man!

Yeah, I somehow threw coconuts at them. Until the package fell from the palm tree 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Craustin1 said:


> I say Demo is an enabler, just ordered a rubber strap, like I need any more. Oh well.


Careful, there are a bunch of sellers on Ebay selling aftermarket Ocean Racer straps. A lot of them are pure garbage with poor molding quality and bad resin compound.

Anyone interested in the OR strap I purchased send me a PM and I'll send you a link to it on ebay.


----------



## 55Kingpin (Mar 27, 2007)

DEMO111 said:


> Careful, there are a bunch of sellers on Ebay selling aftermarket Ocean Racer straps. A lot of them are pure garbage with poor molding quality and bad resin compound.
> 
> Anyone interested in the OR strap I purchased send me a PM and I'll send you a link to it on ebay.


PM sent -- but I did jump the gun earlier as soon as I saw your post. I already have one inbound. I hope I chose wisely!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

NOTE: For you guys that are interested in fitting an Ocean Racer strap; you will need to use 1.5mm diameter spring bars. The stock Helson 1.8mm spring bars are too thick for the strap lug hole.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Careful, there are a bunch of sellers on Ebay selling aftermarket Ocean Racer straps. A lot of them are pure garbage with poor molding quality and bad resin compound.
> 
> Anyone interested in the OR strap I purchased send me a PM and I'll send you a link to it on ebay.


PM sent also, thanks.


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

DEMO111 said:


> Different than an Ocean Racer. And you can't use the Helson deployant strap.


Ooops - 22mm at the buckle, good catch - I'll stay out of this one :-s:-!


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

These are no more available for preorder right?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Careful, there are a bunch of sellers on Ebay selling aftermarket Ocean Racer straps. A lot of them are pure garbage with poor molding quality and bad resin compound.
> 
> Anyone interested in the OR strap I purchased send me a PM and I'll send you a link to it on ebay.


Thanks mate...PM sent
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> These are no more available for preorder right?


 There are a few left for sale on the Helson website,better hurry..


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Only 1 all black SM600 left, you better get on that @skylinegtr. I already have 2 on the way (all blue and grey/mango) and I'm tempted haha wth is wrong with me....


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

When are you guys going to start a fresh picture thread instead of burying them in here?


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi, 

This post #607 was the reason why I grapped the last all black 

i´m so excited...


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Flo7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This post #607 was the reason why I grapped the last all black
> 
> i´m so excited...


Thank you for buying it. I was too tempted. I already have the all white and the blue/black will be coming in on Monday. Major Congrats!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Mango/grey arrived without notification










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

T3C said:


> Mango/grey arrived without notification
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks hawt! That mango is a sleeper for sure, very unique.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Boom.


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

Mango ice cream at the beach ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

How is the quality of Helson stacking up? How is the Bezel action, finish, etc...?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Guys ---- There should be a bunch of watches starting to arrive next week. Let's start a new "Helson Sharkmaster 600 Arrival" thread and we can all post photos into it. |> |>


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Guys ---- There should be a bunch of watches starting to arrive next week. Let's start a new "Helson Sharkmaster 600 Arrival" thread and we can all post photos into it. |> |>


I'll be in mate, got my tracking but reckon I'll get mine end of next week...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> When are you guys going to start a fresh picture thread instead of burying them in here?





DEMO111 said:


> Guys ---- There should be a bunch of watches starting to arrive next week. Let's start a new "Helson Sharkmaster 600 Arrival" thread and we can all post photos into it. |> |>


Gee I wonder why no one else thought of this?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I know, why don’t we start a Helson PloProf 600 photo thread? So all of us (Well if mine ever arrives) can post pictures up, and really annoy everyone who didn’t get in quick enough and will now have to pay +50% on the sales forum!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I know, why don’t we start a Helson PloProf 600 photo thread? So all of us (Well if mine ever arrives) can post pictures up, and really annoy everyone who didn’t get in quick enough and will now have to pay +50% on the sales forum!!

Ps Not really a double post, I’m just feeling extra annoying tonight )


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Gee I wonder why no one else thought of this?


Going to be in the ".no date diver" soon 8!!
Bloody bewdy mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

There are homages and then there is this. Total loss of respect for Helson


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

City74 said:


> There are homages and then there is this. Total loss of respect for Helson


Loooooool.

There are judgmental snobs and then there is this ^.

Total loss of Fs to give.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> There are homages and then there is this. Total loss of respect for Helson


What for a watch Helson first made about 5 years ago and Omega hasn't made for many years ( in this original version ) !


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Actually I saw some Ploprofs today at the Omega store at the mall and their iterations are clearly different than the Helson SHARKMASTER 600 of these offerings.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

City74 said:


> There are homages and then there is this. Total loss of respect for Helson


Lol look at this silly guy. You should've been mad at Helson over 6 years ago, the SM600 was first released way back in 2012.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/welc...love-fest-;-682585.html#/topics/682585?page=1

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hope he doesn’t see the sm1000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Hope he doesn't see the sm1000
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked William about it and he said "no fixed schedule" and will keep me informed. Sounds like great probability.

On topic:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks good for delivery Monday until 12h,custum ist clearance....
I'll be happy ?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

What’s the amount they declared on the parcel?


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

899$


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm so happy that my color scheme is now officially (more or less) going as the mango monster!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fargoo (Jan 10, 2018)

Hey everyone my Sharkmaster 600 is coming tomorrow.
I'm still looking for a 24mm mesh that will taper to 20mm
Any suggestions?


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Fargoo said:


> Hey everyone my Sharkmaster 600 is coming tomorrow.
> I'm still looking for a 24mm mesh that will taper to 20mm
> Any suggestions?


You do realize that it comes with a mesh?


----------



## Fargoo (Jan 10, 2018)

SN13 said:


> You do realize that it comes with a mesh?


Yes I realized it but everyone says it's a poor quality mesh.
Would love to get a flattend sharkmesh.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Fargoo said:


> Yes I realized it but everyone says it's a poor quality mesh.


It is not that it is poor quality, the quality is good. It is that some people are finding it hard to get it to fit their size wrists. Also, the Helson mesh comes with a high polish finish. I preferred satin brushed finish.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Gee I wonder why no one else thought of this?


I was agreeing with the great idea. ;-)


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Fargoo said:


> Yes I realized it but everyone says it's a poor quality mesh.
> Would love to get a flattend sharkmesh.


Fargoo,

The mesh is not bad, it's just not as tight a weave as I'd like.

I have a Flattened mesh from Strapcode (22mm) and it's slightly tighter than the Helson.

24/20 Meshes are few and far between. STAIB and Jurgens are the only ones I can find other than paying premium for Breitling or Omega.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

DEMO111 said:


> It is not that it is poor quality, the quality is good. It is that some people are finding it hard to get it to fit their size wrists. Also, the Helson mesh comes with a high polish finish. I preferred satin brushed finish.


Regarding sizing: I put it on the watch and am on the smallest micro adjusting hole. 6" wrist and it fits quite well. I find it to be a little on the flaccid side but i like the straps choking.

All in all I find the quality of the mesh okay. It's not on paar with the watch, there certainly are better options out there but it is good. I put the rubber back on, because I like it better on the rubber. But the the mesh is an equally good option from an aesthetic point of view.

I'd go so far to say that the Ploprof (Omega or helson alike) are the only watches allowed to wear a shark mesh. Just my opinion...










Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I've been wearing mine on a Bonetto 300L orange rubber strap and love it. I did order an endmill 24x22mm bracelet to mimic the vintage PloProf look.


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Staib Mesh,made in Germany 85 !Gramms

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Staib-Uhren...009623?hash=item286305b297:g:gx0AAOSwFShan9qV


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've had this lying around for a while, may as well try it on the 600, I'm not real jazzed about the end links but it'll be worth a shot.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

rhaykal said:


> I've been wearing mine on a Bonetto 300L orange rubber strap and love it. I did order an endmill 24x22mm bracelet to mimic the vintage PloProf look.
> View attachment 13632217


A buddy of mine recommended that style of bracelet for the 600, I'm anxious to see how it looks


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

^^^ I have a similar bracelet I wear on my Ocean7 LM-7. It is a great look in my opinion. The bracelet is a Hadley Roma "Big Heavy". Unfortunately they don't make them any more.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Regarding sizing: I put it on the watch and am on the smallest micro adjusting hole. 6" wrist and it fits quite well. I find it to be a little on the flaccid side but i like the straps choking.


This post makes me so happy, my wrist is just a shade bigger than yours so in theory it should fit me as well. Some other owners posted earlier in this thread saying it'll fit down to a 7 inch wrist only or something lol so I was mentally prepping myself for other options. But this would be strange anyways bc Helson is an Asian company so why would their bracelets only fit huge wrists?

And oh yeah man, that mango monster looks pretty damn good on your wrist!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> This post makes me so happy, my wrist is just a shade bigger than yours so in theory it should fit me as well. Some other owners posted earlier in this thread saying it'll fit down to a 7 inch wrist only or something lol so I was mentally prepping myself for other options. But this would be strange anyways bc Helson is an Asian company so why would their bracelets only fit huge wrists?
> 
> And oh yeah man, that mango monster looks pretty damn good on your wrist!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks man!

I think you should be safe with the shark mesh. Just in case, there is a spare part mesh included, i think it's an extension piece. I didn't bother to unwrap it, though.

Enjoy your watches everyone!

T

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> I know, why don't we start a Helson PloProf 600 photo thread? So all of us (Well if mine ever arrives) can post pictures up, and really annoy everyone who didn't get in quick enough and will now have to pay +50% on the sales forum!!
> 
> Ps Not really a double post, I'm just feeling extra annoying tonight )


Message to big Clive and Knighty

My black and blue is due this morning from Fedex, is the case for you ?


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Got it, loving it. Well worth the wait.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tickythebull said:


> Got it, loving it. Well worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, and no customs stop?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Temptations got the better of me  3rd one ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm beginning to think the blue/black combo is the winner.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

T3C said:


> Temptations got the better of me  3rd one ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Major congrats! Nothing wrong with that. Enjoy


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Here is mine in Germany ,arrived today 08:45 AM
All Ok,Date adjusment and Crown all Strong,nothing to complain !!!

I´ll put a Staib Mesh on it,while i think its much more Quality...


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

That blue / blue looks awesome!

Mine also showed up around 845 - blue / black for me... what a stunna









Mesh band fits perfectly as-is on the in-most micro adjustment and is really comfortable... still looking forward to the blue sail cloth w/ orange stitching though


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

That blue / blue looks awesome!

Mine also showed up around 845 - blue / black for me... what a stunna

View attachment 13634415


Mesh band fits perfectly as-is on the in-most micro adjustment and is really comfortable... still looking forward to the blue sail cloth w/ orange stitching though


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

I know it’s buried in this thread somewhere but I can’t find it on my phone. How does the crown operate to set this watch? Stumped.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

No customs stop honorable Knighty, I love the blue dial, photo taken at MacDonalds, Sittingbourne on a coffee stop.


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

footie said:


> I know itâ€™s buried in this thread somewhere but I canâ€™t find it on my phone. How does the crown operate to set this watch? Stumped.


The crown is actually the square block on the end... you need to unscrew it using the wheel, then you can pop the square bit out like you would any other crown, set the time, push it back in and screw it back down, again using the wheel


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tickythebull said:


> No customs stop honorable Knighty, I love the blue dial, photo taken at MacDonalds, Sittingbourne on a coffee stop.


Love it 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

PDT_1137 said:


> That blue / blue looks awesome!
> 
> Mine also showed up around 845 - blue / black for me... what a stunna
> 
> ...


Just curious did you use the extension link on the mesh or not. What size is your wrist?


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

The black blue combo is knocking me bandy.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

I am really liking this combination better than my all white Mine came in around 9:15am.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Lume shot.


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Pacco17 said:


> Just curious did you use the extension link on the mesh or not. What size is your wrist?


after a couple very crude measurements, I'll call it 6.5 - 6.75...
to my surprise, I did not need to add the extension, nor will I need to make other physical changes to the mesh...
All I had to do was move the micro adjustment in 1 - and honestly, I'm not sure I even needed to do that (it was in the middle when I got it), but I don't like my watch slopping around everywhere


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Mine just arrived (blue/blue). Very impressed. Ques... How is the shark mesh extension piece supposed to work??


----------



## 55Kingpin (Mar 27, 2007)

Landed safely in VA. Had an original LM-7 from the first run and just couldn't get past some of the finer details. This Sharkmaster, however, seems to tick all the boxes for me. I believe this will be a keeper.

























I haven't tried the mesh yet, but I'm between holes on the rubber. Thankful for DEMO and the cool idea he came up with. Should have my parts from Ebay later this week to copy him. I believe that will be my go to option.


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine just arrived. I'm digging it!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> Lume shot.
> 
> View attachment 13634499


I'll see yours and raise you some Fire.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Just arrived. On a strapcode shark mesh that I already had.


----------



## Fargoo (Jan 10, 2018)

Watch has arrived and I like it 

I don't believe that I was ever going to say that a strap is too short for my 6.5 wrist but the mesh strap is too short 

The rubber strap is a bit to thin and I'm between two holes.

Are the borealis frane or isofranes thicker than this rubber strap?


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

jhanna1701 said:


> View attachment 13634785
> 
> 
> Just arrived. On a strapcode shark mesh that I already had.


The blue/blue is killer.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Fargoo said:


> Watch has arrived and I like it
> 
> I don't believe that I was ever going to say that a strap is too short for my 6.5 wrist but the mesh strap is too short
> 
> ...


I have both a Borealis and an Isofrane, and both are thicker and of better quality than the Helson. Having owned both, I will never again pay Isofrane prices. Borealis is the way to go.

Jamie


----------



## Fargoo (Jan 10, 2018)

jhanna1701 said:


> I have both a Borealis and an Isofrane, and both are thicker and of better quality than the Helson. Having owned both, I will never again pay Isofrane prices. Borealis is the way to go.
> 
> Jamie


Thank you gonna order it


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

jhanna1701 said:


> View attachment 13634785
> 
> 
> Just arrived. On a strapcode shark mesh that I already had.


How are the Strapcode mesh bands? While the mesh that came with the watch is comfy, i prefer the brushed look with the flattened loops like yours seems to have...


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Woops, Doubled.


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Fargoo said:


> Watch has arrived and I like it
> 
> I don't believe that I was ever going to say that a strap is too short for my 6.5 wrist but the mesh strap is too short
> 
> ...


did you try the extension, or adjust the micro-adjustments? we've a pretty close wrist size and the mesh fits me perfectly... on the other hand, I guess wrist _shape_ is also a factor to consider...


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

PDT_1137 said:


> How are the Strapcode mesh bands? While the mesh that came with the watch is comfy, i prefer the brushed look with the flattened loops like yours seems to have...


I really like the Stapcode mesh, especially the "flat" link one that I have. In fact, I ordered a second one to have for this watch (the Sharkmaster is just "borrowing" it for now.) However, the Strapcode website lists them as out of stock, so I grabbed one from Strapcode's ebay store.

HTH,

Jamie


----------



## Fargoo (Jan 10, 2018)

PDT_1137 said:


> did you try the extension, or adjust the micro-adjustments? we've a pretty close wrist size and the mesh fits me perfectly... on the other hand, I guess wrist _shape_ is also a factor to consider...


I tried the extension and and the micro adjustment. With extension its too lose.

I can wear it but it's pretty tight and not so comfy.


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hot sure I'm liking the color combo of the watch. After seeing pictures blue/ blue was the way to go I think.
I put it on an Erica's strap

Thom


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Received mine a little earlier, fantastic!! I bought the extra bezel and laid it on top of the orange, looks pretty good, gonna rock the stock orange for a bit before I do the swap. You get another bezel but the insert has to be installed after the bezel for proper alignment, I've done quite a few mods so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

If anyone decides to sell an orange/grey. Please message me. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Big boy, hunk arrived this morning. Bad weather and raining here in the deep south, better pics
when the sun returns. So far, i like it.

Crappy iphone pic.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Just got mine but they sent the wrong color, I was supposed to get an all blue, not black/blue. Not sure whether I want to ask for a blue bezel insert or send the whole thing back, I'm not very confident about popping the whole bezel off to change it up...


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Went ahead and did the bezel swap, it's super easy, just a thin knife blade pops it right off, push blade in, DO NOT TWIST, to reinstall, press down while turning and pressing the bezel lock button, pops right on.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hey Michael - the grey/black combo looks good man. Thanks for the tutorial, I've messed up a Squale before popping the bezel off to change an insert but it looks like the SM600 has a more simple construction. The Squale had a wire spring for the clicking/tension that I accidentally bent out of shape....there doesn't seem to be that loose part here so that makes me feel better about replacing the bezel insert on my own.

And the black/blue is growing on me, it's the classic color combo for this watch that's for sure! Definitely prefer the SM600 on mesh too, much more comfy and natural feeling on my right arm vs the left. The crown doesn't stab my hand at all, on the left wrist it digs into my arm.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Hey Michael - the grey/black combo looks good man. Thanks for the tutorial, I've messed up a Squale before popping the bezel off to change an insert but it looks like the SM600 has a more simple construction. The Squale had a wire spring for the clicking/tension that I accidentally bent out of shape....there doesn't seem to be that loose part here so that makes me feel better about replacing the bezel insert on my own.
> 
> And the black/blue is growing on me, it's the classic color combo for this watch that's for sure! Definitely prefer the SM600 on mesh too, much more comfy and natural feeling on my right arm vs the left. The crown doesn't stab my hand at all, on the left wrist it digs into my arm.
> 
> View attachment 13635043


Yessir I figured a few might being doing the insert swaps so I thought it might help. Honestly, I think the blue/black combo looks the best so I wouldn't mess with it, but that's just me. The bezel, does have that tension wire but it didn't give me any problem, those usually cause more problems upon re-installation, this is where turning while pressing down makes life easier but I'm sure some can be more stubborn than others. Looks great on your right wrist!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Michael 808 said:


> Yessir I figured a few might being doing the insert swaps so I thought it might help. Honestly, I think the blue/black combo looks the best so I wouldn't mess with it, but that's just me. The bezel, does have that tension wire but it didn't give me any problem, those usually cause more problems upon re-installation, this is where turning while pressing down makes life easier but I'm sure some can be more stubborn than others. Looks great on your right wrist!


Hmmmm, thinking about buying the blue bezel for my grey dial? :think:


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

Damn, I’m loving the look of the blue/black model! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

T-hunter said:


> Hmmmm, thinking about buying the blue bezel for my grey dial? :think:


That would be killer!!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

If anybody is thinking about playing around with bezel inserts, here are some photoshop renderings someone posted earlier in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-helson-sharkmaster-600-due-october-4749837-30.html

There are a couple of more combos on page 31 too


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> If anybody is thinking about playing around with bezel inserts, here are some photoshop renderings someone posted earlier in this thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-helson-sharkmaster-600-due-october-4749837-30.html
> 
> There are a couple of more combos on page 31 too


OOOOOooooo that white bezel on blue dial though


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

PDT_1137 said:


> OOOOOooooo that white bezel on blue dial though


Right? I also wanted to see the Orange on the Full Lume dial. If anyone is in Florida with an Orange Bezel


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

A few more... for those wondering my wrist is just a hair under 7-1/2"







My poor attempt at a lume shot.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> A few more... for those wondering my wrist is just a hair under 7-1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somewhere my E is out there T!
Killa pics mate
I was going to change the hands and bezel on the grey dial, but @Brian and now your pic has me not wanting it to fly under the radar....itching to compare this look to my 600's

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Got mine in today , quick question for other owners - when you unscrew the round crown , I get that to set the time etc we use the square end that comes out by unscrewing , however does anyone else’s round ‘normal’ crown just spin freely when the square part is out ? Also hand winding do you move the square crown upwards towards 12 or down wards towards 6 as it just seems to spin freely not sound like it’s winding the movement ?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Somewhere my E is out there T!
> Killa pics mate
> I was going to change the hands and bezel on the grey dial, but @Brian and now your pic has me not wanting it to fly under the radar....itching to compare this look to my 600's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hope you get her soon brother D. You're gonna love it.


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dino7 said:


> Got mine in today , quick question for other owners - when you unscrew the round crown , I get that to set the time etc we use the square end that comes out by unscrewing , however does anyone else's round 'normal' crown just spin freely when the square part is out ? Also hand winding do you move the square crown upwards towards 12 or down wards towards 6 as it just seems to spin freely not sound like it's winding the movement ?


The wheel on mine spins freely after getting the square bit out and turning the square crown top down (towards 6) is giving more resistance like its winding the movt


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Dino7 said:


> Got mine in today , quick question for other owners - when you unscrew the round crown , I get that to set the time etc we use the square end that comes out by unscrewing , however does anyone else's round 'normal' crown just spin freely when the square part is out ? Also hand winding do you move the square crown upwards towards 12 or down wards towards 6 as it just seems to spin freely not sound like it's winding the movement ?


The square end it to set the time and wind it clockwise.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

PDT_1137 said:


> The wheel on mine spins freely after getting the square bit out and turning the square crown top down (towards 6) is giving more resistance like its winding the movt


Thanks , does the crown stem feel quite a bit wobbly as well ( when the square end is pulled out ) ? Just hoping I'm not going to have to send mine back when I have just got it !


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dino7 said:


> Thanks , does the crown stem feel quite a bit wobbly as well ( when the square end is pulled out ) ? Just hoping I'm not going to have to send mine back when I have just got it !


Yeah, mine feels a bit wobbly, too, but I didn't have any trouble setting the correct date / time./


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

PDT_1137 said:


> Yeah, mine feels a bit wobbly, too, but I didn't have any trouble setting the correct date / time./


Thanks puts my mind at rest , no problem setting the time etc so will see how it goes . Happy with it so far


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Remember, the crown is on the wrong side! 

I find it more comfortable to pop out the crown and spin it around to the correct side for winding/setting.

Enjoy!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's mine... love it. BTW, I received no FedEx shipping notice, it just arrived today at my work address as requested. Really nice piece. Mango Monster; that's real nice...I'm gonna go with alt mesh from strap gecko. Thanks to whomever linked that here! I told William to hold mine till Saturday so I could get it this week. Always ship to work; one to "de-notify" my wife and cuz, I know it will get to me safely. My wife now has a habit of looking in my watch box to check for new purchases...LOL. I still find ways. Enjoy, all!


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

My crown is a tad wobbly too. Glad to hear it’s normal. Screwing the crown I’m puzzled me too for a second until I remember it’s on the opposite side. I like the non-date aspect too.


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

technomilitia said:


> My crown is a tad wobbly too. Glad to hear it's normal. Screwing the crown I'm puzzled me too for a second until I remember it's on the opposite side. I like the non-date aspect too.


I've gotta flip it around and do it with two hands... can't seem to figure out how to get the crown back in otherwise...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> Hope you get her soon brother D. You're gonna love it.


It looks a absolute Crakka T....whoever named it "Mango" nailed it....cause we are in full swing on the mango season over here!
Have a good one mate
Dave


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Crap, mine got in today, and I am out of town until Thursday night. Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Last pic, I knocked a little shine off of the stock mesh with a scotch brite pad, looks better til I settle on something, really fun watch, glad I spent the $$ Oh, my bezel isn't cracked, I have fuzzy wrists:/


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

It's here, but yea the crown is much more fiddly than I expected and it come with a scratch on one of the sides of the crown already.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Now on isofrane orange.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tickythebull said:


> Now on isofrane orange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Ticky...great combo mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

Okay so I've googled and there's no easy answer, so I'll ask the stupid question.

What exactly is the giant red button for? Clearly it's not a chronograph start/stop?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

LinuxJonCB said:


> Okay so I've googled and there's no easy answer, so I'll ask the stupid question.
> 
> What exactly is the giant red button for? Clearly it's not a chronograph start/stop?


It's used to rotate the bezel when you press it down. The bezel rotates in both directions, but is locked when the bottom is not pressed..


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

A bit more daylight now Sharky fans around the world.










Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tickythebull said:


> A bit more daylight now Sharky fans around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a great combo...there Ticky

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Somewhere my E is out there T!
> Killa pics mate
> I was going to change the hands and bezel on the grey dial, but @Brian and now your pic has me not wanting it to fly under the radar....itching to compare this look to my 600's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


If you want fly under the radar get a Bambino . This is big, beautiful, and mango!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

jhanna1701 said:


> I really like the Stapcode mesh, especially the "flat" link one that I have. In fact, I ordered a second one to have for this watch (the Sharkmaster is just "borrowing" it for now.) However, the Strapcode website lists them as out of stock, so I grabbed one from Strapcode's ebay store.
> 
> HTH,
> 
> Jamie


Which clasp do you have for the flat mesh?
I don't mind the stock mesh at the moment but the clasp is starting to bug me... 
Strap code has this one https://www.strapcode.com/collectio...cts/parts-nt-clasp-017b?variant=8399957033015 but i think someone mentioned sharp edges?
what i woudl really love is an Omega ploprof clasp - even a good copy could suffice... thoughts on finding one?


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

PDT_1137 said:


> Which clasp do you have for the flat mesh?
> I don't mind the stock mesh at the moment but the clasp is starting to bug me...
> Strap code has this one but i think someone mentioned sharp edges?
> what I would really love is an Omega ploprof clasp - even a good copy could suffice... thoughts on finding one?


whoops - link --> https://www.strapcode.com/collectio...cts/parts-nt-clasp-017b?variant=8399957033015


----------



## Fargoo (Jan 10, 2018)

PDT_1137 said:


> whoops - link --> https://www.strapcode.com/collectio...cts/parts-nt-clasp-017b?variant=8399957033015


This buckle is great but also huge.
Unfortunately the WUS discount code doesn't work anymore and they started to charge shipping fees.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

PDT_1137 said:


> Which clasp do you have for the flat mesh?
> I don't mind the stock mesh at the moment but the clasp is starting to bug me...
> Strap code has this one https://www.strapcode.com/collectio...cts/parts-nt-clasp-017b?variant=8399957033015 but i think someone mentioned sharp edges?
> what i woudl really love is an Omega ploprof clasp - even a good copy could suffice... thoughts on finding one?


I have the one shown here: https://www.strapcode.com/collections/shark-mesh/products/mesh-mc-bcl19-001b

I don't find it to have "sharp" edges, but your mileage may vary. It is big, however, this is a big watch, so I think it goes well. Note that the ratcheting clasp someone listed below, only goes up to 22mm, so it won't fit the 24mm strapcode sharkmesh if you go that route. The clasp I have has 6 micro adjustment holes which is nice.

Jamie


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Fargoo said:


> This buckle is great but also huge.
> Unfortunately the WUS discount code doesn't work anymore and they started to charge shipping fees.


8mm thick ha! I like it though... I feel like it would go with the watch what with it being so outrageous itself


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

jhanna1701 said:


> I have the one shown here: https://www.strapcode.com/collections/shark-mesh/products/mesh-mc-bcl19-001b
> 
> I don't find it to have "sharp" edges, but your mileage may vary. It is big, however, this is a big watch, so I think it goes well. Note that the ratcheting clasp someone listed below, only goes up to 22mm, so it won't fit the 24mm strapcode sharkmesh if you go that route. The clasp I have has 6 micro adjustment holes which is nice.
> 
> Jamie


I did notice that clasp only goes up to 22mm.
I think I'll give it a shot. I do love the look of the flat mesh, but at the moment I might just send everything (watch, mesh, and clasp) to my 'watch guy' to have it all bead blasted.
The brushed look is cool, but i like me a nice matte / satin finish.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Trying to get big and swole like my new lifting partner here....























Not only is he a big n' nasty bruiser, but pretty accurate as well (+4 spd dial up, +7 spd on wrist). We barely caught the 8:09 am train to work today.


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

andygog said:


> Too much choice! I like the white dials, but if I get one I'll end up getting the black dial and black bezel because that's what I always do.


This


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

My E came today, very nice but honestly not for me so I will sell it when I get around to it


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> My E came today, very nice but honestly not for me so I will sell it when I get around to it


What did you find, nuts?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Now orange, another shade of orange, mango, grey, black, red button, white.......too many colors? Is a Ferrari too Italian?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

SN13 said:


> Take note that I have that same buckle from Strapcode on a 22mm Mesh.
> 
> It has quite a few corners that you will want to soften... the wrist will thank you.
> 
> ...


I just grabbed the ratcheting clasp... which corners did you touch up and what was your process?


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

briang583 said:


> Now orange, another shade of orange, mango, grey, black, red button, white.......too many colors? Is a Ferrari too Italian?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


The 'mango' SM600 ...it's the kinda Chez Romy Haag of the watch world!


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Everything is blue.... ???


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

knightRider said:


> What did you find, nuts?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's not the watch the watch is really nice to look at , it's just my personal tastes it just seems to me a bit big and clumsy , I'm going to have another look later on and then decide but at moment I'm thinking it's going to go


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> It's not the watch the watch is really nice to look at , it's just my personal tastes it just seems to me a bit big and clumsy , I'm going to have another look later on and then decide but at moment I'm thinking it's going to go


What did you expect Else than a big and clumsy watch? I mean, what's with the pusher case and the crown protection? They're built to BE THERE. Besides they have a practical reason. Had.

This ain't no dress diver or elegant Panerai due.

If you expected something more refined, you surely haven't looked at the pictures 

Nevermind, just kidding, just breaking your balls...

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I compared it to my lm7 last night, the Helson is much heavier almost 50%, bigger but it is thinner than the ocean 7


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

iMho ,the orange one look not nice
This one is the best of all!(imho)


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Lume shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Actually I’ve looked at it again and I’m going to keep it lol


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah it's flicking nuts but I like it now it's on wrist sharkmesh fits a dream


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

T3C said:


> Lume shot


This photo makes me want to pick up an all-white SM600, look at that lume - just look at it!! Resisting the temptation though, 2 is enough for me!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Monkeynuts said:


> Actually I've looked at it again and I'm going to keep it lol


YESSS! Glad you've changed your mind. Definitely big, clumsy, loud, brutish, etc. But that's why I love it! My SM600s will be the linebackers/defensive ends of my watch box lol.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> YESSS! Glad you've changed your mind. Definitely big, clumsy, loud, brutish, etc. But that's why I love it! My SM600s will be the linebackers/defensive ends of my watch box lol.


Be also very handy if ever in a bar fight just wack someone with it , I look at it and it makes me smile so money well spent, certainly not a everyday watch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> My E came today, very nice but honestly not for me so I will sell it when I get around to it


Won't be hard at all. I sold all four on the bay in less than 2hrs. They weren't what I was hoping for either.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

So glad i grabbed one of these. 
Baddddd mama jama!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> So glad i grabbed one of these.
> Baddddd mama jama!


Bloody hell the wait is killing me....keep it rolling T!!
Looks killa mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> Be also very handy if ever in a bar fight just wack someone with it , I look at it and it makes me smile so money well spent, certainly not a everyday watch


If it's like my 600's ...you will like it on a Zulu for sure Nut's

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

my Jeweler was able to fit my Shark mesh bracelet by cutting two of the links on the extension. Prior to him doing it whenever I added the extension it was to Big on my wrist and when I took the extension off the watch felt too tight. By cutting the two extension links it fits perfectly. This can be done by someone with experience who knows how to cut mesh would be the way to go. I am happy with the fit of the shark mesh.


----------



## spliffsperlunk (Feb 11, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> So glad i grabbed one of these.
> Baddddd mama jama!


I gotta say that looks absolutely killer on sharkmesh.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Got it today. Loves everything about the watch! Immediately throw a custom canvas strap on it. Liking the look of it and fitting like a gloves.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Shark Wednesday









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Threw the SM600 on a 22mm MN strap, it's the most comfortable way to wear this watch for me so far. Does it look off to you guys? I kind of don't feel like spending 70 euros ($80 USD) for an Erika's 24mm strap if the springbar exposure doesn't look too bad...


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

seadweller16600 said:


> iMho ,the orange one look not nice
> This one is the best of all!(imho)











(Just messing around)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

On my way to work, on a British train, got this last night. Fits my 6.5 inches wrist with ease..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Got my E this afternoon, I've left mine as William consigned...tbh I like the shape and heft.
Just not sure if I'll unwrap it...


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

knightRider said:


> On my way to work, on a British train, got this last night. Fits my 6.5 inches wrist with ease..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet honorable Knight

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

knightRider said:


> On my way to work, on a British train, got this last night. Fits my 6.5 inches wrist with ease..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, look how off your bezel is!!!!! 15 minutes is like seiko territory


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Bloody hell , worn for a day and it don’t look big now , bloody love it


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Got mine in today, I was quite positively surprised about the quality and the feel!! It's a great looking watch, the vintage feel and super tool appearance, can't wait to get this to good use!!


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Great White Shark


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

http://imgur.com/ZNULHX1


Just received mine today. The lume is amazing!


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Finally there.....sent defect watch last Wednesday (arrived HK Friday), new one was delivered Monday but could only pick up today.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Today! ???


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

SN13 said:


> Ploprof buckle.
> 
> View attachment 13617889
> 
> ...


Is that Omega clasp, like, insanely comfortable?
They did a really nice job with the PO bracelet clasp (probably my favorite clasp in my collection) and the more I think about it, the more I want the Ploprof clasp...
I did order the ratcheting clasp from Strapcode so I will at least wait to see how that feels before dropping $300+ on the omega clasp...


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

PDT_1137 said:


> Is that Omega clasp, like, insanely comfortable?
> They did a really nice job with the PO bracelet clasp (probably my favorite clasp in my collection) and the more I think about it, the more I want the Ploprof clasp...
> I did order the ratcheting clasp from Strapcode so I will at least wait to see how that feels before dropping $300+ on the omega clasp...


Let's put it this way.....

I can't even Force the clasp to pinch or poke me. It almost disappears on the wrist and acts as a fantastic counterweight to the Helson.

The only thing close, would be a Breitling Rubber Deployant with the dive ratchet (Super Ocean Heritage) and that clasp was equally comfortable but did not have the diver extension flip-out section.

I own a 22mm Strapcode Ratchet Extension (from a few years back)

I'm not knocking the Strapcode. It does the job for way cheaper. BUT with regards to the Strapcode:


When closing the ratchet extension, I have pinched myself on the Strapcode.
When wearing heavier watches the corners and edges of the strapcode have poked and scratched my underarm.
The double-side buttons to extend the clasp on the strapcode are more convenient for "On the wrist" expansion.... BUT I had to flip the clasp around to make it simple to activate while wearing.
I took it apart and filed/rounded the edges of areas that were painful.
I also filed the ratcheting parts to take off burs that were impeding smooth action.


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

SN13 said:


> Let's put it this way.....
> 
> I can't even Force the clasp to pinch or poke me. It almost disappears on the wrist and acts as a fantastic counterweight to the Helson.
> 
> ...


Well, that's all I needed to hear.
Thanks for the input ;-)


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

PDT_1137 said:


> Well, that's all I needed to hear.
> Thanks for the input ;-)


Be aware the Ploprof clasp is long. 40mm between springbar holes while fully closed. Take this into consideration when planing mesh straps.

It extends to about 90mm when you extend the ratchet and diver extension.


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

My Sharkmaster came toady  Change the strap to original Breitling Ocean racer Strap!


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Flo7 said:


> My Sharkmaster came toady  Change the strap to original Breitling Ocean racer Strap!


Looks good. Genuine Breitling Rubber or aftermarket?


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Put mine on an old strapcode mesh , crown feels a bit weird up the arm and digs in slightly , loving the look of the watch though ( so vintagely cool ) so will wear for a while and hopefully get used to it


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dino7 said:


> Put mine on an old strapcode mesh , crown feels a bit weird up the arm and digs in slightly , loving the look of the watch though ( so vintagely cool ) so will wear for a while and hopefully get used to it


The case corner on the bottom where the crown is does dig into my arm a bit, too... I might have to take a file to it to soften it up a skosh...


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

PDT_1137 said:


> The case corner on the bottom where the crown is does dig into my arm a bit, too... I might have to take a file to it to soften it up a skosh...


Let me know how you go on :-!


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

All of you people talking about sharp edges and pinched skin, sound like a bunch of pu$$ies. This is a MAN's watch. A little pain is part of the appeal. ;-)


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

SN13 said:


> Looks good. Genuine Breitling Rubber or aftermarket?


Genuine Breitling 

Anyone has a problem with a noisy clasp? My clasp are really noisy->
https://videos.mtb-news.de/50924/cd8c425_56905_img_0855?play


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

WOW. I just check my timing on my watch. I set the time the day it arrived Monday 11/5 (10 days ago). I have worn it every day since it has arrived. I just checked it against the atomic time clock...... My watch is +4 sec after 10 days. :-!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> WOW. I just check my timing on my watch. I set the time the day it arrived Monday 11/5 (10 days ago). I have worn it every day since it has arrived. I just checked it against the atomic time clock...... My watch is +4 sec after 10 days. :-!


Impressive, looks like you got a winner in looks and performance.


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dino7 said:


> Let me know how you go on :-!


Just took a Dremel to it... took the bracelet off, wrapped it in soft cotton and foam, then put it in a vice. 
Buzzed down the sharp corners and put the _slightest_ 45°-ish on the edge. Feels perfect now
I suppose I could have made a fixture to get a more even grind, but I'm planning to bead blast the case so that tiny inconsistency should disappear (plus it's on the bottom so...)


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I’ve not pressed the button yet , is it true that it sends a alarm call out to the Air Sea Rescue?


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Monkeynuts said:


> I've not pressed the button yet , is it true that it sends a alarm call out to the Air Sea Rescue?


I certainly hope not; I've been playing with it constantly... on the other hand, if it does, they really should work on response time... ;-)


----------



## Fargoo (Jan 10, 2018)

Flo7 said:


> Genuine Breitling
> 
> Anyone has a problem with a noisy clasp? My clasp are really noisy->
> https://videos.mtb-news.de/50924/cd8c425_56905_img_0855?play


What's the price of the Breitling rubber? Have they got white and orange ones of them?


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Fargoo said:


> What's the price of the Breitling rubber? Have they got white and orange ones of them?


80€ only the rubber!

*Does anyone have problems with a noisy Clasp? Mine is very noisy...

https://videos.mtb-news.de/50924/cd8..._img_0855?play
*


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> I've not pressed the button yet , is it true that it sends a alarm call out to the Air Sea Rescue?


Thunderbirds you mean? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fargoo (Jan 10, 2018)

Flo7 said:


> 80€ only the rubber!
> 
> *Anyone have problems with a noisy Clasp? Mine are very noisy...
> 
> ...


Damn went to the ad and they wanted 150€

Btw my buckle is also noisy


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Fargoo said:


> Damn went to the ad and they wanted 150€
> 
> Btw my buckle is also noisy


PN sent!


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

PDT_1137 said:


> Just took a Dremel to it... took the bracelet off, wrapped it in soft cotton and foam, then put it in a vice.
> Buzzed down the sharp corners and put the _slightest_ 45°-ish on the edge. Feels perfect now
> I suppose I could have made a fixture to get a more even grind, but I'm planning to bead blast the case so that tiny inconsistency should disappear (plus it's on the bottom so...)
> 
> View attachment 13643273


That caseback looks immensely uncomfortable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Really impressed with this watch ....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It’s a real beauty, especially in the Black/Black and Blue/Black, the latter is what I have ordered, and greatly look forward to getting on my wrist.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> It's a real beauty, especially in the Black/Black and Blue/Black, the latter is what I have ordered, and greatly look forward to getting on my wrist.


You won't be disappointed


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh and since I got mine delivered on Monday , it is a total of 7 seconds slow


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Must say the bezel is really tight on mine. Does it loosen up on use or do I have to put up with it?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

Dino7 said:


> Oh and since I got mine delivered on Monday , it is a total of 7 seconds slow


I've been wearing mine on and off for 10 days and it's currently only running 1.5 seconds fast! It's been running slow on the wrist and catching up with itself off the wrist, needless to say I'm impressed. 



knightRider said:


> Must say the bezel is really tight on mine. Does it loosen up on use or do I have to put up with it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Mine has loosened somewhat, when I first got it I couldn't rotate it whilst on the wrist, but now I can with a bit of effort. So it has loosened or it's improved the strength in my fingers from trying, either way it's a win, win.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Just got mine in as in was traveling, my white bezel was not included though


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Must say the bezel is really tight on mine. Does it loosen up on use or do I have to put up with it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Is pretty tight on mine when turning with one hand ( on the wrist ) if I take it off and use two hands - one for pressing the button and the other to turn , then it's not too bad . 
Hopefully it will loosen up a bit with use.


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

Craustin1 said:


> Just got mine in as in was traveling, my white bezel was not included though
> 
> View attachment 13645443


Despite getting the white face model, I think the blue/black combo is my favourite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Would love to see some more shots of Blue/Blue versions ...a big regret I missed the aforementioned c/o this re-issue. :-(


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dino7 said:


> Is pretty tight on mine when turning with one hand ( on the wrist ) if I take it off and use two hands - one for pressing the button and the other to turn , then it's not too bad .
> Hopefully it will loosen up a bit with use.


Oh, I did not realize you had to press the button. My bad..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Oh, I did not realize you had to press the button. My bad..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


LOL, funny guy! No warranty repair for you!!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

One thing that surprised me is that the watch looks good with a variety of straps, always a good thing in my book
































Blue Isofrane








Deep Blue shark mesh


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

In reference to the somewhat stiff bezel action, next time I swap my bezel, I'm going to see if I can remove one of the ball clicker things, there is 3 of them, I bet it would be easier to turn.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Okay, it worked, the ball clicker thingys are a drop in assembly, I used a piece of tape and pulled the one at 4:30 right out, it's just a little assembly with a ball bearing and a spring, it can be removed without it flying apart, anyways, I removed one and the bezel feels the way it should imo, I could probably remove another one but it might be too loose then, imo the action is now perfect with the two ball clickers.

Edit: I tried it with two removed and it's a little too loose and also causes it to have a tiny amount of back and forth play, removing just one is perfect


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> LOL, funny guy! No warranty repair for you!!


Ah, thanks for the constructive comments. Now I can start my Saturday a better man..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can you show in steps ,how to remove the helson bezel?


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Finally got my endmill bracelet for SM600. Definitely staying on this one for now!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fargoo (Jan 10, 2018)

rhaykal said:


> Finally got my endmill bracelet for SM600. Definitely staying on this one for now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Can you tell us the source?
Does it taper?


----------



## Fargoo (Jan 10, 2018)

seadweller16600 said:


> Can you show in steps ,how to remove the helson bezel?


William send me a tutorial.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

I personally would not want to try and remove the bezel for fear of scratching the case. Even when I had to cut the mesh on the extension link, I took it to my jeweler to do this. Removing links, thats easy for me to do.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

@Craustin1 - the SM600 on the Hirsch Robby looks awesome, I've been a long-time fan of that strap. Do you think it'll fit a 6 inch wrist? I'd hate to drop the cash on it only to not fit...


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Has anyone tested if the watch waterproof?


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

Flo7 said:


> Has anyone tested if the watch waterproof?


Yes, and what motor is really under the hood? jk...jk.

Love the watch and the photos. Congrats to all.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

|>


Flo7 said:


> Has anyone tested if the watch waterproof?


Yes, and what motor is really under the hood? jk...jk.

Love the watch and the photos. Congrats to all.


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

sivart said:


> |>
> 
> Yes, and what motor is really under the hood? jk...jk.
> 
> Love the watch and the photos. Congrats to all.


??

In the German watch forum there are water inside the watch after a shower!


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

Flo7 said:


> ??
> 
> In the German watch forum there are water inside the watch after a shower!


Can you please post a link.


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

https://uhrforum.de/threads/helson-sharkmaster-600-neuauflage.363698/post-4329467


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well mines been in the shower with no problems !


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Flo7 said:


> Has anyone tested if the watch waterproof?


Mine wasn't. Sent it back.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

German Forum actually two watches


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> @Craustin1 - the SM600 on the Hirsch Robby looks awesome, I've been a long-time fan of that strap. Do you think it'll fit a 6 inch wrist? I'd hate to drop the cash on it only to not fit...


Hey there, yes it should fit. I wear it on the 4th hole, and it has 8 total. I have a 7.25 inch wrist. I had my 17 year old daughter try it on, and it fit her on the 7th hole. I measured her wrist and it was right at 6. So the good news is it will fit, the bad news is you have the wrists of a 17 year old girl


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Very brave people who dismantle their £700 watch when it arrives and start pulling bits off and grinding the case down with a dremmel!!

Think I will just wear mine and admire its 2824 timekeeping abilities, oh and maybe experiment with a few different straps.

Not had a Helson with water resistance problems yet and this will be my fifth, so hopefully this will be ok as well.


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

GoodLord said:


> Would love to see some more shots of Blue/Blue versions ...a big regret I missed the aforementioned c/o this re-issue. :-(


Blue/blue here!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZK2336 (May 22, 2018)

I love the MN strap look on my black/blue


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The black /blue is looking cool!! Can’t wait to get mine!!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Not had a Helson with water resistance problems yet and this will be my fifth, so hopefully this will be ok as well.


Got to say it's a little bit concerning to be seeing these issues on what in all purposes looks so over the top diving intended 
That said I'm digging this weird watch


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

I must admit, I'm a little loathe to stick mine in the water now!

I just switched from the silicon strap to the mesh. I had to cut one row of links off the extension to get a snug fit (I don't like loose watches, some would be perfectly happy with it), but there was no way it was going around my wrist (7.25" or so) without it! 

Looks pretty nice though, and I prefer it to the silicon - I might get a Bonetto Cinturini strap in blue for it (I have a 22mm 281, but it won't fit, of course) sometime, they're much nicer quality (and more comfortable) and I think it would look pretty good.

M


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm still following this thread, even though I decided to skip this one...

I'm, curious about the leaking ones... I'm not too confident about that little screw on the back. It pretty much defeats the purpose of a monocoque design....


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

snowman40 said:


> I must admit, I'm a little loathe to stick mine in the water now!
> 
> I just switched from the silicon strap to the mesh. I had to cut one row of links off the extension to get a snug fit (I don't like loose watches, some would be perfectly happy with it), but there was no way it was going around my wrist (7.25" or so) without it!
> 
> ...


We have the same wrist size and I had my Jeweler do exactly what you did. He cut a row off of the extension link and it fits perfectly


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ran my Sharkmaster 600 D under cold sink water for a quick test, crown secured and everything, and it is *not water resistant*. The sapphire is still fogged up and showing moisture days later, so I've already reached out to Customer Service. Have to say it's massively disappointing, as I own a number of dive watches from $100 to much more, and have taken them all into the ocean, showers, etc.. This is the first watch it's ever happened to, and it just seems like there shouldn't have been a question.

Are the other color variants holding their WR? I'm wondering if there's something wrong with the D batch in particular, or if the overall watch design is a problem...


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Fresh from watchsmith,tested with 10 bar;everything 👌 ready for diving!


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Mine also tested with 10bar, everything OK


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

After one week my Sharkmaster is -4. seconds a day. It lost a half minute in a week. That was my blue and my all white was +8 seconds a day, also great accuracy.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

I have to say that my Mango monster has been swimming and in the shower and in the sand box with a 3 year old and rock climbing and it is 100% and beautifully big! I like this watch so much more than I expected!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

rhaykal said:


> Finally got my endmill bracelet for SM600. Definitely staying on this one for now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a StrapCode Endmill?

I didn't know they made 24mm wide bracelets.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, after seeing the posts here of some of the watches not being water resistant, I ran out at lunch and had my watchmaker pressure test. My blue/blue failed even the low pressure test, and according to the watch maker, is not safe for "washing hands". Off to contact Helson. Very disappointed.

Jamie


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

jhanna1701 said:


> Well, after seeing the posts here of some of the watches not being water resistant, I ran out at lunch and had my watchmaker pressure test. My blue/blue failed even the low pressure test, and according to the watch maker, is not safe for "washing hands". Off to contact Helson. Very disappointed.
> 
> Jamie


I'm a bit confused, I bought the watch for "beater" use, outdoors, water, dirt. Now I don't know if I bought a tough looking toolwatch which should be handled like a dresswatch. As dharper90 asked are the all watches with problems D-model (and C)? Even if the watch has been tested for 10bar, is it ok under running water - different kind of pressure as discussed earlier? Should I just take my watch under sink water?

For me the selling point was to have iconic look of 600 and to be able to use it in all conditions, which you don't necessarily want to do with a vintage watch. So many questions, trying to stay positive here, but yea a bit worried.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

DEMO111 said:


> Is that a StrapCode Endmill?
> 
> I didn't know they made 24mm wide bracelets.


It's from a German strap site. Watchbandcenter. I wish it was screw links but overall it's a great quality bracelet.... Especially for the price of around 50usd shipped.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

K1M_I said:


> Even if the watch has been tested for 10bar, is it ok under running water - different kind of pressure as discussed earlier? Should I just take my watch under sink water?


The story of the dynamic vs. Static pressure is, for the most part, a myth.

Dynamic pressure due to hand movement or tap water flow can only marginally add to static pressure. A watch tested water resistant to 10 bar will likely be fine for pretty much any water related activities, including Scuba recreational diving.


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

K1M_I said:


> I'm a bit confused, I bought the watch for "beater" use, outdoors, water, dirt. Now I don't know if I bought a tough looking toolwatch which should be handled like a dresswatch. As dharper90 asked are the all watches with problems D-model (and C)? Even if the watch has been tested for 10bar, is it ok under running water - different kind of pressure as discussed earlier? Should I just take my watch under sink water?
> 
> For me the selling point was to have iconic look of 600 and to be able to use it in all conditions, which you don't necessarily want to do with a vintage watch. So many questions, trying to stay positive here, but yea a bit worried.


I'm in exactly the same boat. Love the vintage look and vibe, but I have no interest in purchasing this as a piece that's delicate and needs to be babied- nobody should have a baby this ugly! 60 Bar is represented on the dial and site, so I expect 60 Bar of resistance. This watch needs to be working long after the ocean crushed me.

All jokes aside- I got a quick response from Helson about receiving a new pressure-tested watch and getting this one shipped back. This is my first Helson so it's incredibly disappointing, but I do trust that it'll be resolved well. If I have any issues with the replacement that'll be a different story.

I do encourage everybody who has one to test their watch for water resistance. It's a much easier conversation to have days after receiving it, vs. months or years down the road.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

You can easily test it if you lay the watch in your bathroom and take a really hot (I mean FOGGING hot) shower.

That’s what I did. I wiped the fog away on the crystal surface - and it was foggy on the inside. 

This beast is a monster. No way it can’t withstand a little moisture. I hope they sort the problems out. I want that watch. 


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Shout out to Demo111 for the hook up on the racer style strap, it looks great on the Helson, and I was also able to find one in 22mm for some other watches, which are VERY hard to find.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

So what kinda responses have you guys been getting from Helson? I've been away so I haven't really played with mine..... Damn it I knew I should have kept my LM7......... I really don't want to wear a brand new $900 watch just to destroy it with water when I shower to "test" it. I've been in plenty of showers with my LM7 and I've had no issues. Should I just send mine back to get pressure tested??


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> So what kinda responses have you guys been getting from Helson? I've been away so I haven't really played with mine..... Damn it I knew I should have kept my LM7......... I really don't want to wear a brand new $900 watch just to destroy it with water when I shower to "test" it. I've been in plenty of showers with my LM7 and I've had no issues. Should I just send mine back to get pressure tested??


I didn't send them a message until late this afternoon, CST, so I wouldn't expect to hear from the until late tonight/early tomorrow.

Jamie


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

Will warranty cover the watch if it pressure tested by a watchmaker and fails?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Wore mine in the shower and ran it under a faucet twice before hearing of these issues, works as expected. I'll definitely be asking William to pressure test my mango monster before he ships it in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

firewatch44 said:


> Will warranty cover the watch if it pressure tested by a watchmaker and fails?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


William just emailed me and said that they would send a shipping label for me to return it, and that they will replace the watch.

Jamie


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I took a hot shower with my watch on the counter but I didn't notice any condensation.... Not sure if I should get it wet


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Enjoyin' the blk on blk here.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Took a shower with mine, no issues..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Oof. The second hand market looks a bit sketchy now. I wonder how this kind of simple waterproofing error happens. 

I have followed this thread since clive posted it. Hopefully there is a happy ending for all involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if the crown/tube implementation (in terms of waterproofing) on these Helsons is similar to the original Ploprof's ?

It's a bit strange that WR issues seem to affect these designs more than the more traditional Sharkdivers or Sharkmaster 300s...


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Mixing up. Grey mango on distressed canvas.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> Oof. The second hand market looks a bit sketchy now. I wonder how this kind of simple waterproofing error happens.
> 
> I have followed this thread since clive posted it. Hopefully there is a happy ending for all involved.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean by sketchy? I don't follow secondary market, but could you give an example?

The best translation I could come up with for „sketchy" in this context would be „vague" - but I guess this is not what you meant? Is it a colloquial term I don't get? Honest question, I'm no native speaker...

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Having dealt with William before he is a top guy, and I’m sure any issues will be resolved quickly.

Teething troubles are not restricted to micro brands, ask many Tudor Pepsi GMT owners about their date wheel problems at the moment, and that watch is 4x the price of the Helson.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I’m bailing out , the uncertainty on the water resistants has put me off , I heard issues with the skindiver but didn’t really give them much heed , but with the issues on some of the sharkmaster we are seeing it’s just not filling me with confidence 

Shame as it’s a nice looking watch but is that all it is?


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...LUME shot! ???


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice and dry in my truck.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

No water issues here either


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Mine has passed the steamy shower room test, but I'm not sure that's enough to guarantee SCUBA WR!

I'm trying to find a local WR tester, but failing that I'll dive in it and see what happens!

M

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Got an email from William this morning with a return Fed-Ex label and a promise to replace the watch.

Jamie


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

How is helson able to replace the watch if he claim they are all sold out?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

watchninja123 said:


> How is helson able to replace the watch if he claim they are all sold out?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I assume that they have some replacement stock/parts for warranty work??

Jamie


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

watchninja123 said:


> How is helson able to replace the watch if he claim they are all sold out?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Yes, they usually have additional samples just for this. In addition, they had some spare parts like bezels, so shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Out for a drive


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Took mine to watch service for pressure test today, started leaking straight away, D-model. Watchmaker said that it's not at all water resistant. Sent an e-mail to William, lets see.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I dunked mine down in a bucket of water for a few minutes and then ran it under the sink for 10-15 seconds with no issue, I reckon that's good enough for me. I can't remember ever taking a shower with a watch on so I'm in no danger there.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

At least William and the Helson team are quick to respond to these WR issues. I'm assuming (finger's crossed) that the new batch of SM600s going out will be properly tested and ensured for WR. I do suspect that these QC issues will push back the delivery time on the new batch though, that's just a guess on my part.


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

How much does a watchmaker charge for a pressure test in the usa?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

Last time I had it done on my Colt after a battery change it was $25. I have to be honest if this watch can't pass a simple pressure test it's gone. Not happy about having to spend the extra money to even have it tested. 

If it leaks I will request a total refund.


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

bullitt731 said:


> Last time I had it done on my Colt after a battery change it was $25. I have to be honest if this watch can't pass a simple pressure test it's gone. Not happy about having to spend the extra money to even have it tested.
> 
> If it leaks I will request a total refund.


I'm curious as to how many ppl bought this to actually dive/wear in the water or for the wrist candy/look???

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

firewatch44 said:


> I'm curious as to how many ppl bought this to actually dive/wear in the water or for the wrist candy/look???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I don't dive, but I expect my dive watch to be able to go in the water.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Surely at the very least, this watch should be fit for purpose ...whether you use it for that purpose, or not, is largely inconsequential in my opinion.


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

These are the specs from the Helson website. I personally expect the watch to meet these minimal standards. 

--Case: Monobloc Brushed 316L surgical stainless steel - Ø 44 mm - Height 14.5 mm - Lug distance 24 mm - Lug to lug length 45.2 mm - Left to right 55 mm
--Screwed crown
--Sapphire crystal: 3.5 mm thick - inside AR coated.
--Sapphire bezel inlay
--Red bezel-release button
--Water resistance: 600m/2000 ft
--Dial, hands and bezel coated with swiss SuperLuminova
--Bracelet: Comfortable 24x20mm mesh bracelet
--24x20mm cubber strap
--Movement: 25 Jewel Swiss ETA 2824-2


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

firewatch44 said:


> I'm curious as to how many ppl bought this to actually dive/wear in the water or for the wrist candy/look???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Count me in I own a boat and bought it to use on the water. Cant believe anyone would buy it just to look at??????????


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I would swim with it. But I really wonder where the failure point is? And it seems like it's effecting only the blue dials?


----------



## WaterWatcher (Oct 15, 2018)

What is the purpose of the screw in the caseback?

Are the crowns in omega ploprofs also very wobbly when they are in the time setting position? 



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

WaterWatcher said:


> What is the purpose of the screw in the caseback?
> 
> Are the crowns in omega ploprofs also very wobbly when they are in the time setting position?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I think it's a cheap way of getting around the issue of releasing the crown stem , my seiko mm300 Doesn't have this it has a release point at the front ,sold mine and no regrets won't be touching Helson in the future, these issues and the couple I saw on the skindivers are unacceptable


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

I thought the screw was to hold the movement in place , at least that’s what I think I remember hearing when the first one came out years ago.

My crown is also very wobbly when setting the time , it’s a blue dial , what colour dial is yours as wondering if this wobbly crown has anything to do with so many blue dials having water resistance issues ?


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

WaterWatcher said:


> What is the purpose of the screw in the caseback?
> 
> Are the crowns in omega ploprofs also very wobbly when they are in the time setting position?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I am starting to think that the ETAs are not really suitable for this design...

The ETA movements have a stem release button on the back. That's the only way to remove the crown. The small screw is just covering a hole to insert a pin to release the stem. The original Omega (and the MM300 and Tunas) have the release on the front. So they can get cleanly away with a solid case-back solution.
The small screw must have an o-ring or gasket of some kind to seal this hole. People with the failing watches could do a quick check, as this is a simple and accessible screw... maybe the gasket is damaged or someone forgot to put it there... The only reason I can think of for only the blue dials failing is assembly error, as these are probably assembled in batches.

Never handled an Omega SM600, but yesterday I found a diagram in the web of the crown/tube design (a scan from a service manual, that I can't find now) and it should not be wobbly at all... The fact that the crown is so far away from the movement (it likely requires a stem extender, which can add some slack) does not help either.

EDIT: Can someone post a picture of the Helson crown extended to the time setting position ?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> I think it's a cheap way of getting around the issue of releasing the crown stem , my seiko mm300 Doesn't have this it has a release point at the front ,sold mine and no regrets won't be touching Helson in the future, these issues and the couple I saw on the skindivers are unacceptable


Massive fail putting this movement in this watch, crazy decision.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Helsons got a history issues, youve only got to google it to see some of it.
A few years ago there were plenty of issues but any time they were raised the Helson fanboys shut the discussions down pretty quick.
Helsons no longer the micro darling it was so 5 years ago so im not sure if the rabid fanboys still exist, but it looks like the problems with their divers still do.
Was very interested in this watch, love the design, im not after reading this thread.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

dharper90 said:


> Ran my Sharkmaster 600 D under cold sink water for a quick test, crown secured and everything, and it is *not water resistant*. The sapphire is still fogged up and showing moisture days later, so I've already reached out to Customer Service. Have to say it's massively disappointing, as I own a number of dive watches from $100 to much more, and have taken them all into the ocean, showers, etc.. This is the first watch it's ever happened to, and it just seems like there shouldn't have been a question.
> 
> Are the other color variants holding their WR? I'm wondering if there's something wrong with the D batch in particular, or if the overall watch design is a problem...


Seriously outrageous that these flood just under running water, it proves none of these were even pressure tested, exactly what hes been accused of not doing with previous models if my memory serves me correct.
That totally proves none of these watches were even tested in water regardless of what Helson states, very very poor form from them.
Are these dive watches or fashion watches? sounds like the latter if they have never even been pressure tested.
Hes going to use the old chestnut excuse ''we only test one or two watches out of the batch'' lol

For a 700 pound, 600m ''dive watch' thats nothing short of diabolical.

Lucky people use dive computers these days, youd hate to put your faith into this type of garbage.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Cobia said:


> Helsons got a history with problems with their watches, youve only got to google it to see the amount of dramas some have had.
> A few years ago there were plenty of issues but any time they were raised the Helson fanboys shut the discussions down pretty quick.
> Helsons no longer the micro darling it was so 5 years ago so im not sure if the rabid fanboys still exist, but it looks like the problems with their divers still do.
> Was very interested in this watch, love the design, im not after reading this thread.


Let's say that I was not really expecting 60 bar actual WR... For the most part, these ratings on micros are just numbers printed on the dial. But not being even shower proof is clearly not acceptable.

I did not know about the Skindivers, but there was this infamous thread of some years ago (one French guy posting on every single forum), and it was related to a Sharkmaster 1000. That's why I was thinking that the problem could actually be the little screw on the back.

The more I look at this design the more I think it only has nostalgic value and should be left well alone. After all, all the specific design choices have long since been replaced with more practical and reliable solutions (ratcheted, unidirectional bezel, traditional screwdown crown with multiple gaskets).

I don't hear anybody having problems with the Shark Divers or the SM300... People are actually diving with these without issue (me included).


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Having dealt with William before he is a top guy, and I'm sure any issues will be resolved quickly.
> 
> Teething troubles are not restricted to micro brands, ask many Tudor Pepsi GMT owners about their date wheel problems at the moment, and that watch is 4x the price of the Helson.


''Teething problems'' lol, is being very generous, Helsons been around for a long time as far as micros go, theve had plenty of time to get it right.

Across the board reports of leaking as soon as some touch water says to me none if these watches were ever pressure tested or even submerged in water before they were sold.

Thats all i need to know and confirms my suspicions from a few years back.

Dotting the links it looks like this is how they roll and have done for a long time, imagine what else they are skipping on if none of their dive watches are pressure tested before sale let alone are even placed in water to see if they leak.

Theres no excuses for that, not for divers worth this much that claim to be 600m.

Maybe Helson meant 600mm but it doesnt even look like these are 600mm WR unfortunately.

Id be mighty pissed as a buyer and im sorry for anybody whos bought this watch.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Blackdog said:


> Let's say that I was not really expecting 60 bar actual WR... For the most part, these ratings on micros are just numbers printed on the dial. But not being even shower proof is clearly not acceptable.
> 
> I did not know about the Skindivers, but there was this infamous thread of some years ago (one French guy posting on every single forum), and it was related to a Sharkmaster 1000. That's why I was thinking that the problem could actually be the little screw on the back.
> 
> ...


You should be expecting 660m wr or higher, 10% is always put on top of the stated amount in testing.
Its not hard to make a diver 600m wr, if it says it it should do it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

dharper90 said:


> I'm in exactly the same boat. Love the vintage look and vibe, but I have no interest in purchasing this as a piece that's delicate and needs to be babied- nobody should have a baby this ugly! 60 Bar is represented on the dial and site, so I expect 60 Bar of resistance. This watch needs to be working long after the ocean crushed me.
> 
> All jokes aside- I got a quick response from Helson about receiving a new pressure-tested watch and getting this one shipped back. This is my first Helson so it's incredibly disappointing, but I do trust that it'll be resolved well. If I have any issues with the replacement that'll be a different story.
> 
> I do encourage everybody who has one to test their watch for water resistance. It's a much easier conversation to have days after receiving it, vs. months or years down the road.


HAHA 'A new pressure tested watch'....

You should have told him that if he pressure tested them all to start, like he should have done, every single one of these problems would have been found straight away.

The big question you guys should be demanding to know is why have these watches never touched water let alone be pressure tested.

Helson imo have been totally exposed here, its a very bad look.

No doubt the excuses will come like 'guys im a small time operator, i cant pressure test my watches, i only test a small sample in each batch, yada yada yada''

Its simply not good enough, its taking the piss out of buyers.


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

What is the best route to go about checking the WR? should I just message helson and request they test it, test on my own under water, or have a local watchmaker test it? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Would it be reasonable to request for a refund without running the shower test? Gotta say I'm pretty disappointed even if my watch is properly sealed.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Cobia said:


> You should be expecting 660m wr or higher, 10% is always put on top of the stated amount in testing.
> Its not hard to make a diver 600m wr, if it says it it should do it.


What I tried to say is that I do not believe that any of these micros actually test 100% of the watches to 125% of the rated WR, as it should be done for a proper diver's watch. I don't even think they have the equipment to do so...

But like you said, they don't seem to be tested at all. Frankly, 100% testing at just 10bar before going out of the door would have kept everybody happy and no one would have been the wiser.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

firewatch44 said:


> What is the best route to go about checking the WR? should I just message helson and request they test it, test on my own under water, or have a local watchmaker test it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Take it to any decent watch repair store and they can pressure test it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Blackdog said:


> What I tried to say is that I do not believe that any of these micros actually test 100% of the watches to 125% of the rated WR, as it should be done for a proper diver's watch. I don't even think they have the equipment to do so...
> 
> But like you said, they don't seem to be tested at all. Frankly, 100% testing at just 10bar before going out of the door would have kept everybody happy and no one would have been the wiser.


Thats the problem, these are getting assembled in factories without the basic pressure testing machines.
Can anybody tell me where Helson is claiming these are being put together?
I think ive got a good idea but i'll hold off till i do some research.

Its not a difficult of expensive to have done regardless, hes not selling thousands of these, each one should be tested, theres really no excuses as this is the year 2018, its a basic procedure to have done even if its done one by one, these are 700pound watches.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Cobia said:


> ...these are 700pound watches.


At the price I was expecting more. And these are a remake, Helson made these before and had some of the same issues. They should have been wiser than delivering them untested...

For this price it would be wiser to look at the Tunas: Almost just as atrociously iconic, but more wearable and properly tested. And the real thing, BTW.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

It's definitely not good enough that watches are going out the door with zero pressure testing, I agree.

Reality is that 99% of these watches will never go deeper than 2-3 Metres in a swimming pool, but they're sold with 600M WR on the dial AND in the specification on the website, so they should be capable of reaching scuba depths (300M WR is realistically enough), but they claim 600M, so they should achieve that.

Leaking in the shower, steaming up on a shelf in the bathroom (for my American cousins, that's the room with the bath in  ) or being 'unsuitable for washing dishes' is totally unacceptable and seems like a massive cock-up on Helson's part.

I bought mine with a view to diving in it now and then (I'll never see 100M, though!), but (although it's withstood an hour in a glass of water) I'm going to try and get it properly pressure tested (A local watchmaker has just quoted me £10 for a dry WR test) before risking it. If it fails, I'll be onto Helson, because it's not what I bought...

To be fair, it's promising that they appear to be planning to fix/replace watches at their expense, I guess a few more weeks will show if they're coming good on these offers.

$900 is enough money to expect the watch to be spec (I usually dive in a Citizen that cost me $130!), so they need to sort this out or they will get a poor reputation, which is a shame as, in most respects, the watch is really rather good!



watchninja123 said:


> Would it be reasonable to request for a refund without running the shower test? Gotta say I'm pretty disappointed even if my watch is properly sealed.


What are you disappointed in? The fact that _some_ aren't waterproof? I'd say if yours does pass the test, you've got no grounds for a refund, personally. If not, well then it's not what you bought...

M


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

As others have said I don’t expect 600m WR, but I expect it to be swim/shower proof, I feel sure that William will resolve the teething problems quickly, as long as they have been highlighted to him.

Not sure it’s ever gonna make 60atm with that screw hole in the back plate though


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

If anyone might be interested in a trade for my mango monster for your blue or black dial. Or, I would be willing to part with mine. I was initially thrilled with the grey/orange but as BB says, the thrill is gone (going). PM me...


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well mine is a blue/black , put it in a pint pot of water for a couple of hours and it’s fine , then put it in very hot water for a couple of minutes - followed straight by under cold running water and again fine . So it’s not all blue dialled watches that are leaking at the mere sight of water . May well get it pressure tested at some point just to be sure before swimming with it .


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Anybody know if Helson is doing a 10% off xmas sale? I may pick one of these beauties up...


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

They are sold out, sorry. Last I checked anyway.... maybe a white/White possibly


----------



## bezelonly (May 2, 2016)

Wobbly crown? No wonder. The Helson 600 has an incredible long stem/crown-unit. *This is a pic* of a v.01 crown/stem-unit.
Pretty sure this setup has not been changed for the 2018 models. 
(Shown watch was flooded, movement fubar, had to be replaced, because first watchmaker to mess around with it had forgotten to put the two o-rings back on the crown, so wasn't Helsons fault).


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

I got an email back and William offered a new watch, but after consideration I decided to go for the refund. I think that many other issues would have been ok, but a watch rated to 600m doesn't have any WR made me loose my trust. I'm probably going to loose 195€ in taxes and customs, which sucks, but lets see. All in all quite a roller coaster ride, first I was super impressed with the build quality and then this, really unfortunate.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

bezelonly said:


> Wobbly crown? No wonder. The Helson 600 has an incredible long stem/crown-unit. *This is a pic* of a gen1 crown/stem-unit.
> Pretty sure this setup has not been changed for the 2018 models.


This picture borrowed from the web shows the gen crown:









It is also very long, but the final barrel (the thinnest) is much longer, which probably provides a much better support to the assembly when the crown is pulled...


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

seedubs1 said:


> Anybody know if Helson is doing a 10% off xmas sale? I may pick one of these beauties up...


The way this thread is going you may well find a decent selection in the Sales Corner by the weekend... :-x


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Blackdog said:


> The way this thread is going you may well find a decent selection in the Sales Corner by the weekend... :-x


All at $1200 obviously!!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I don’t know where it stems from, that only the blue dial models are leaky. 

Mine is a mango monster. So, lets see.

Did anyone count? How many watches have been sent back for liquid reasons? 

I’ll start:

One


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^

Yep, the Mangos leak as well. I bought four of these, in different colors, since it seemed like the color specs on the original diagram may be a bit misleading. I was hoping the orange/grey was a bit darker... yunno, like the watch it was trying to emulate. 

I’ve owned two Ploprof 600s, one of which I beat daily for a couple years, without issue. I currently own a 1200, but was looking for a training version of the watch, to abuse a little. I’ve owned MANY Helson products and have been very impressed with them; the deep rich colors, feel and materials used have been a very pleasant surprise at the price point. I was always impressed with William and his attention to every detail. 

When I received these 600s, I was immediately disappointed. They felt cheap and the colors reminded me of Lego schemes, quickly thrown together from the catalog, but not really given the attention they deserved. The crowns were all sloppy and the bezels were off on two of them. Bezels were easy enough to fix, but not the level I’ve seen in the past from this company. 

I was amused, but shocked at the reviews coming in from some of you... I think the design of the ploprof is amazing and understand that many were excited to wear it based on that alone. But these are pretty bad representations. I keep seeing the Omega retail price tossed around as a comparison, but truthfully you can find a Ploprof for only 4.5 times the cost we paid for this.

I sold all four on the Bay in record time, never thinking they would have further problems; and yes, I was honest about my opinion of them. Nope, been contacted by two of the four stating their watches fogged up under normal use (mango/blue). I just finished refunding and am paying to have them shipped back. 

I think there are some corners being cut at the plant. I just had my gauge serviced and it came back with a black recessed crown, odd but alright. This was at the same time this batch of watches was being produced. I do believe William was/is trying to spin too many plates on this build... answering our questions and offering too many options to oversee quality control on the finished product. Maybe too much time making it look like a Proprof and not enough time spent on it functioning like the typical Helson. Sure, many of you don’t have problems right now... how long is that going to last? 

When I get these two back, I’m going to pop them open and see where they failed. I don’t think it’s the movement retaining screw in the back. My gauges have the same design and they operate under harsh conditions flawlessly. 

Sorry for the long winded post... hopefully, if someone is looking at this and trying to decide if it’s worth the risk, my vote is ‘no’.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I really like the watch and want it to be fixed when I get it back. I can’t agree on being disappointed upon receiving it - speaking about color and everything. But I got neither a comparison to gen1 of the watch nor to the original ploprof nor the current iteration from omega. I like it for what it is and just want it back for good. 

I hope they sort it out. It seems to develop towards a reputation problem with this one...

Quite sorry for them and for us who are sitting there and waiting. Paid for a product that doesn’t work as it’s supposed to.


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

USMC0321 said:


> When I received these 600s, I was immediately disappointed. They felt cheap and the colors reminded me of Lego schemes, quickly thrown together from the catalog, but not really given the attention they deserved. The crowns were all sloppy and the bezels were off on two of them. Bezels were easy enough to fix, but not the level I've seen in the past from this company.


This is an interesting point of view...

My experience with Helson is very limited and recent. I bought a Sharkmaster 300 and the quality is simply amazing at the price point. Don't have any problems with it and have not heard of anyone having issues with this model. I like it very much and it's become my favourite watch for diving.

Shortly after I bought the Sharkdiver 38 in Ti. Again, the quality was all there. I flipped it because it was just a tad too small for me and a bit too gray for my tastes. But very solidly built and issue free.

I never expected the SM600 to be really comparable to the Omega 1200. Let's be realistic, the Omega is in a completely different league.

But I'm surprised that you find the new SM600 not on par to their own gen1...

The Ploprof is a complicated design. With more traditional construction watches Helson seem to be significantly more dependable...


----------



## bezelonly (May 2, 2016)

Blackdog said:


> ....
> It is also very long, but the final barrel (the thinnest) is much longer, which probably provides a much better support to the assembly when the crown is pulled...


Absolutely right. See attached pic of gen crown/stem with one (huge!) gasket and Helson V.01 in comparison (pics courtesy of uhrforum.de) :


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

bezelonly said:


> Absolutely right. See attached pic of gen crown/stem with one (huge!) gasket and Helson V.01 in comparison (pics courtesy of uhrforum.de) :
> 
> View attachment 13659483


Who's got a lathe that can start cranking out new stems and make the appropriate mods to the case?? ;-)


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

So is the leading theory out there is that the lack of WR is due to the crown & stem design? 

If so, how come some watches have WR (like mine, at least in the shower and under the sink) and others do not? 

It seems that the more logical explanation is that some watches were shipped without gaskets properly installed IMO. Before some of you ship your watches back on warranty, why not open up the watch and see if there are rubber seal gaskets installed?


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> So is the leading theory out there is that the lack of WR is due to the crown & stem design?
> 
> If so, how come some watches have WR (like mine, at least in the shower and under the sink) and others do not?
> 
> It seems that the more logical explanation is that some watches were shipped without gaskets properly installed IMO. Before some of you ship your watches back on warranty, why not open up the watch and see if there are rubber seal gaskets installed?


Seems to be? Considering the mechanism, and the use it sees, I would suspect that.
On the other hand, there are a number of other potential areas for leaks too?
Hard to say personally since mine is on it's way back from some case refinishing... I'll know more myself on Monday


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> So is the leading theory out there is that the lack of WR is due to the crown & stem design?
> 
> If so, how come some watches have WR (like mine, at least in the shower and under the sink) and others do not?
> 
> It seems that the more logical explanation is that some watches were shipped without gaskets properly installed IMO. Before some of you ship your watches back on warranty, why not open up the watch and see if there are rubber seal gaskets installed?


Seems to be? Considering the mechanism, and the use it sees, I would suspect that.
On the other hand, there are a number of other potential areas for leaks too?
Hard to say personally since mine is on it's way back from some case refinishing... I'll know more myself on Monday


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

USMC0321 said:


> When I get these two back, I'm going to pop them open and see where they failed. I don't think it's the movement retaining screw in the back. My gauges have the same design and they operate under harsh conditions flawlessly.


Do you have a WR tester ? One of the wet ones would be great, because it will clearly show where they leak without opening anything....

By all means, please report back your findings !


----------



## bezelonly (May 2, 2016)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> So is the leading theory out there is that the lack of WR is due to the crown & stem design?.....


IMHO no. Discussing the crown/stem design is just an attempt to explain the wobbly feel of the crown when setting time/date or starting the movement with a few inital windings. 
Nothing less, nothing more. Once the crown is screwed down the two o-rings should work fine anyway. If they have the correct and sufficient dimensions. As well as the other o-rings in this watch.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks for the well-reasoned reply @bezelonly.

Like everyone else in this thread, the WR issue worries me as well. Now if the WR is due to the design of the SM600, then that is a fatal flaw in my opinion and would render the watch useless as a diver's tool. But if lack of WR is due to a simple fix like the gaskets/rubber O rings, then that's an easy fix. 

I understand everybody's frustrations and especially those of you with watches that actually have no WR. But it's too early to jump ship at this point in my opinion, let's wait to get an actual diagnosis from William/Helson or someone brave enough to perform surgery on their own SM600.


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Shower test, passed...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> ^^
> 
> Yep, the Mangos leak as well. I bought four of these, in different colors, since it seemed like the color specs on the original diagram may be a bit misleading. I was hoping the orange/grey was a bit darker... yunno, like the watch it was trying to emulate.
> 
> ...


Wow, this confirms my suspicions.

Sorry to hear about your dramas, sounds like youve paid them for a whole heap of hassle and time.


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

I’m going to check mine in shower tomorrow too, thanks for spreadythe word. I don’t want to jump ship either, $900 is a hefty sum for faulty merch.


----------



## bezelonly (May 2, 2016)

Probably an important information for all owners regarding lack of WR (German forum, but fortunately the all important content is in English language): *Link*

The gasket that should seal glass/case is imperfect and needs to be replaced.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks - At least we can stop guessing at the problem now! 

M


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

bezelonly said:


> Probably an important information for all owners regarding lack of WR (German forum, but fortunately the all important content is in English language): *Link*
> 
> The gasket that should seal glass/case is imperfect and needs to be replaced.


I was scratching my head when I saw this when I did my bezel swap, looks like the crystal retainer ring was installed with a hammer and screwdriver. Mine has shown no leaks.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

William emailed me last night with the same message as the linked post to the German watch forum:


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hmmm, so now we know. The source of the leak is the crystal gasket. I haven't had any trouble with mine yet. I wonder how many will get returned for gasket replacement?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Funny how different the reactions are regarding bad product testing prior to sending assembled products out, depending on the brand... just saying, when I observe the different outcomes...



Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

OK, so the sealing of the crystal fails the very first time the user gets it wet under a shower but was just fine when it was tested to 60 bar before leaving the factory...

Rather interesting behavior of the gasket, I'd say...


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Michael 808 said:


> I was scratching my head when I saw this when I did my bezel swap, looks like the crystal retainer ring was installed with a hammer and screwdriver. Mine has shown no leaks.


In your opinion, does it look like the manner in which the watch was assembled (ie. hammer and screwdriver) the problem here? Or are the actual materials (ie. crystal retainer ring) defective? Would it be possible for SM600s that passed the shower test to somehow lose WR in the future due to shoddy assembly or defective materials?

I'm not sure if I want to send my watch back as I don't want to put undue stress on Helson and it seems mine is doing fine....but better safe than sorry?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

So, I too got the email. I find it funny that those that have no skin in the game are chiming in with their 2 cents worth of opinion. This is a mechanical item, and sometimes things go wrong in manufacturing, or with sourced parts. What is important is how it is handled after an issue arises. I for one, am impressed by William and Helson in owning up to the issue and taking care of it in a timely manner. To me this is the most important thing when purchasing a product. Mine is not leaking but I may send it in just to be sure.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Removed.


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

I haven't subjected mine to any water yet but I was planning on using it around Christmas for snorkeling. I won't use it now until I've verified that it is in fact water resistant. I've emailed Helson asking about pressure testing the watch. I will gladly send it in to have peace of mind. Let's face it, things happen so I'm not that concerned, however , it would be nice to hear from Helson responding to my email. 

Just a thought, but If I were to NOT send it in and it fails, say in 6 months , will it be covered for the warranty ?

Thom


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have just received the EMail from William confirming that the order of my watch will be delayed as they are retrofitting a different gasket as problems with it have been identified.

I feel that the prompt remedying of a defect by the company shows great customer service, and should leave us all feeling confident that we will not be abandoned to our fates, as is often the case.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm I got the email too, I guess I will be sending mine back, it did seem to pass the shower steam test last night but I still didn't fully get it wet yet. Might as well be safe than risking it down the road.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I am going to send mine back for peace of mind. But I'll ask William if he wants me to send now or in 1-2 months. I'm sure you can send your watch back anytime within the 12 month warranty so I'm sending later to ease their workload.

I've been rocking the SM600 everywhere, more than even my Tuna this is my most worn watch right now and goes with me everywhere. I wear the watch everyday so don't want to lose it in the rotation!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

I’m of the same opinion , mine has been fine and passed the ( limited ) tests I have given it , however I want peace of mind as If the gasket is defective I guess it could fail anytime and start leaking ? Not in any rush to send it back so will let others get sorted first .
Not had the email yet from Helson , I guess they will send it to everyone who ordered eventually as all watches are effected as they used the same gasket .


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Due to the amount of PMs and a conversation with William, I believe my above point was either not conveyed properly or just misunderstood. 

This was a build/factory problem. My point was/is that I have owned many Helsons... as in, mid to high thirties and will own more in the future. 

I had my gauge serviced at the exact time of this build, by the same crew. It came back with a different colored crown AND an inferior seal... the Gauge and this watch are almost the exact construction. 

This watch just wasn’t built to Helsons standard. Period. You will not be overloading William by returning the watch... it’s going right back to Faithful Sun Industrial Ltd in Hong Kong. 

I received one of my sold one’s back and it was very badly built, NOT JUST A BAD SEAL. I already sent my findings/pics to William, so no need to hammer it out further.

If you bought one and are going to use it in water, send it back.

As someone just messaged me; I’m sure it would be a great reselling point in the future to have paperwork showing your watch was sent back for the necessary repairs.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> In your opinion, does it look like the manner in which the watch was assembled (ie. hammer and screwdriver) the problem here? Or are the actual materials (ie. crystal retainer ring) defective? Would it be possible for SM600s that passed the shower test to somehow lose WR in the future due to shoddy assembly or defective materials?
> 
> I'm not sure if I want to send my watch back as I don't want to put undue stress on Helson and it seems mine is doing fine....but better safe than sorry?


That's a good question, my fear is that the threads on either the case or retaining ring weren't machined very well making the install of the ring difficult hence the marks on it, if you've ever removed a case back on a watch that had bad threads cut into the case, it makes determining whether or not the case back is making good/sufficient contact with the o-ring for proper water tightness difficult upon re installation. Honestly, instead of sending my air tight example (so far) back for repairs or updates, I might try to just get a new o-ring from William and do the install myself.

Edit, I just now saw where William has stated that the failures are due to a defective o-ring, this makes me feel better, in this case, I'm certainly leaning towards doing the replacement myself if possible, even if it means that my watch will have no warranty afterwards, but that's just me.

I just checked my retainer ring on mine and it is tight, tight enough to where I don't want to torque any more on it trying to remove it, one slip and you might scratch the crystal, the gasket which I assume is hard rubber like on Seiko looks intact without damage on mine from what I can see with the bezel removed, sooo, I'm gonna let mine ride for now and will probably send mine in for gasket replacement within the normal warranty period or when I think Helson isn't back logged.


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for the link from the DE forum. I just sent William an email requesting the return label for warranty repair. Never would have heard about this save for this forum. Good looking out!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

I did not report any problem to Helson but William contacted me via email as well. Content is the same, offering to recall the watch or I could retain the watch and he would send over spare gaskets for future use. Warranty would still be valid. I take it that the warranty would not be void if we decided to change the gaskets ourselves.

+1 to William and Helson Watch CS


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine will be returned as well.2nd time, now ask for refund. Did not pass testing yesterday in a glass of water....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

OMG terribel Storys all over the world with the watch...that will be very Bad for all of us,we will be all happy before shipping start,we wrote all our wishes about the color choices an so on....and now ,we held a watch that will argue us with all issues a watch can bring...loosing crown,no date change,not water resistant....no more words about this Projekt


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Has everyone who ordered had an email from William about returning the watch for a pre emptive repair ?


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Dino7 said:


> Has everyone who ordered had an email from William about returning the watch for a pre emptive repair ?


I have not received an email yet.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Tickythebull said:


> I have not received an email yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Nothing here uk was last shipped out so maybe it was ok?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Nothing here uk was last shipped out so maybe it was ok?


Yea, so any UK peeps with issues?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

This is reminiscent of the Tactico Anko debacle...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Yea, so any UK peeps with issues?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


All that time we thought we was at the back of the queue when really them guys just wanted the uk to have the best product lol the world loves us stupid brits


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

No problem with mine in the U.K. ( still want to be sure nothing will end up failing in the future though due to a fault that is known about now ) , thought all the blue dial ones were the last to be shipped though and most with issues were blue dials ?


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Yea, so any UK peeps with issues?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I have received the email from Helson and am from the UK. I've not had mine in water up to now, so I'll probably send it back before I do for peace of mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

UK based and I got the mail this afternoon. 

I'm planning on getting mine tested before making a decision.

M

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

No email for me either, I'm glad to read that the gasket could be sent for future use without voiding the warranty, that'll be the route I go for sure.

On a lighter note, I received my Deep Blue PU bracelet for my watch, they were on sale so I figured I'd try one, turned out nice, I believe it tapers from 24 to 20mm at the clasp, has screwed removable links that are easy to deal with and fills out the lug space perfectly without an unsightly gap, the only negative is that the clasp is cheap, but it works well so I'm happy, overall very pleased


----------



## 55Kingpin (Mar 27, 2007)

That Deep Blue PU strap looks great!

I plan to dive with my sm600.... no email from William yet, so I’ll reach out to him for a solution. Honestly disappointed at this price point, but I’ll give them a chance to make it right.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

How much was this watch?

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Yea, so any UK peeps with issues?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Still thinking about what to do, a dry pressure test would be my preferred route, if i can find someone to do it. I dont like the idea of getting water in the case and wrecking the movement if it can be avoided.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

ronragus said:


> How much was this watch?
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


About £700.00 GBP

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

seadweller16600 said:


> OMG terribel Storys all over the world with the watch...that will be very Bad for all of us,we will be all happy before shipping start,we wrote all our wishes about the color choices an so on....and now ,we held a watch that will argue us with all issues a watch can bring...loosing crown,no date change,not water resistant....no more words about this Projekt


Whats going on with the crowns and date change?


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

My datewheel was broken. W. Changed watch and this is not water proofed.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

eric72 said:


> My datewheel was broken. W. Changed watch and this is not water proofed.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Sounds like these win the lemon of the year award.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

^ ditto


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Sounds like these win the lemon of the year award.


Cobia, did you have one?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

No but he’s on the waiting list!


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

It's always easy for someone to make snarky comments that obviously wants to throw in something that they have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Whats going on with the crowns and date change?


Were there any other cases of this?

Mine is ok on both fronts.

M

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Sounds like these win the lemon of the year award.


Lol dude you have no room to talk unless you've actually held and worn one of these. Look man, I'm no watchmaker but isn't Water Resistance a really easy fix? Especially in this case where it's just a matter of replacing the seals? Something like this would typically bother me about a new purchase but William + Helson are obviously standing by the SM600 so I'm not worried.

I would be interested to hear from the guys who are going to do a DIY job and replace the gaskets on their own. That will tell us whether there are machining and/or design flaws which complicate the installation. Or whether everything is fine and the assembly of the watch at the factory is causing some watches to be defective, again an easy fix.

I have a feeling that the latter rather than the former is the situation here.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I agree, at least William is stand up about it. Unlike other brands that shrugs the issues away or doesn't even respond.

I think this is the difference between a well backed micro that has been around and will stay in business in the long run vs all other KS or pre order watches.


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...This is the result of the test on my Sharkmaster 600, "buono" in Italian means that the leak test was passed with absolute success.

...The test was done here in Italy, and carried out with a WITSCHI Professional machine, model Proofmaster S.























...In any case I was highly disappointed by the unprofessional behavior of Helson, on a Watch Diver of the kind that costs $ 900 would have had to make at least a waterproof test for EACH single piece assembled and sold.

I am really very sorry for all the users who have found flooding or infiltration of air or water in the Timepiece


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

IMHO, Williams and Helson have been very professional about this issue. When notified of the problem, sent email to buyers with solutions. He is a stand up dude and I’m happy with the mitigation. It’s hard enough to manage a micro without this hassle. I will still be a Helson customer and supporter in the future. S#*t happens, he offered to fix it, enough for me!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

technomilitia said:


> IMHO, Williams and Helson have been very professional about this issue. When notified of the problem, sent email to buyers with solutions. He is a stand up dude and I'm happy with the mitigation. It's hard enough to manage a micro without this hassle. I will still be a Helson customer and supporter in the future. S#*t happens, he offered to fix it, enough for me!


Sounds great but I haven't received a email yet, I don't own the watch anymore but if there is a issue with it or not I would feel duty bound to tell the new owner about it

Edit got email this morning and forwarded it to new buyer. 
Slightly disappointing each watch not pressure tested before shipping but well done Helson for not ignoring problem and getting it sorted


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

I got an email and will take the replacement gasket. Helson has been upfront about the problem and offered me several solutions which I think is solid of them. I really like the watch and have been swimming several times with it on and have no date problem because I don't have a date .

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I wonder what $$ threshold people think that a manufacturer should pressure test each watch that leaves the plant.... I would not expect Helson to pressure test each one...

Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Think I will send mine back as got the email this morning , won’t be swimming with it until next year , so rather than risk the gaskets failing with time and the watch flooding , may as well take advantage now of Helson doing the right thing .


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

solar g-shocker said:


> I wonder what $$ threshold people think that a manufacturer should pressure test each watch that leaves the plant.... I would not expect Helson to pressure test each one...
> 
> Neil


I don't think it's a matter of $ threshold at all. One would naturally expect every watch to be inspected for proper working, and every one of them regulated to some reasonable timekeeping. It's about a functionally tested product. Being a diving watch it simply follows that they should all be tested for WR.

I don't expect a micro to follow ISO standards, but a basic WR testing to 10 bars should be mandatory. It's about function. At least it's what I think.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes think we all agree that a “60ATM” watch should be at least swimproof or shower proof, and I’m sure once the faulty gaskets are replaced they all will be.

Listen to me sounding like my glass is half full.

Probably because I heard today that a good stand up guy I would have liked to known better has just found out his cancer is inoperable. Perspectives in life are often brought home to you.


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

So,will get now complete replacement gaskets for the watch ,also retainer ring from William!
So i can repair it here in Germany,much easier than to send the watch whole world around....


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Tickythebull said:


> Still thinking about what to do, a dry pressure test would be my preferred route, if i can find someone to do it. I dont like the idea of getting water in the case and wrecking the movement if it can be avoided.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Water will not get into the watch in a wet test if done properly.

How the test works it the watch is supported in a clear canister half filled with water (watch above the water). The chamber is pressurized (air pressure) to a set PSI and the watch sits in this high pressure air for a period of time. If the gaskets are good, high pressure air will not infiltrate the case. If not, the air pressure inside the case will normalize with the high pressure air outside the case.

After a period of time the watch is lowered into the water and the air pressure in the chamber is rapidly released.

The idea is if the watch's seals are not sufficient, the high pressure air will seep into the watch case. When the watch is lowered into the water and the air pressure is released, the high pressure air in the case will escape through the defect area (i.e. bad seal), creating a stream of bubbles the watchmaker can see and therefore know the area to correct. The watch is removed from the water as soon as these bubbles appear, so no water is able to enter the case.

The biggest risk to a wet test is losing the crystal when the air pressure is quickly released. Usually, a watch maker will do the test twice, once with no water in the chamber to ensure crystal security, then a second time with the water to ensure gasket effectiveness.

The benefit to this test method is it not only gives the watch maker an "OK" / "Not OK" evaluation, it also tells the watchmaker exactly the areas that need to be addressed if a "Not OK" condition is determined.


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

William1Wilson said:


> ...In any case I was highly disappointed by the unprofessional behavior of Helson


Oh please.....nothing Helson did was unprofessional. There's an issue and they're fixing it.

To expect 100% inspection on a sub $1k watch is asking too much. These are likely batch tested. You truly show your misunderstanding of manufacturing processes if you expect 100% testing of everything at any price point.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

seedubs1 said:


> You truly show your misunderstanding of manufacturing processes if you expect 100% testing of everything at any price point.


Are you familiar with the ISO 6425 standard ? And regarding price points, there are $200 Seiko watches that are ISO 6425 compliant.

Not saying that Helson should do it, just pointing out that your statement might not be correct.


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> I wonder what $$ threshold people think that a manufacturer should pressure test each watch that leaves the plant.... I would not expect Helson to pressure test each one...
> 
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





seedubs1 said:


> Oh please.....nothing Helson did was unprofessional. There's an issue and they're fixing it.
> 
> To expect 100% inspection on a sub $1k watch is asking too much. These are likely batch tested. You truly show your misunderstanding of manufacturing processes if you expect 100% testing of everything at any price point.


...There are micro-brands, such as Helm watches (Khuraburi - Vanuatu), for example, which perform water resistance tests and keep the waterproofing of their watches plus 25% (in this case 375 meters) with an attached certificate , respecting the ISO-6425 standards, and all this for about $ 300, shipping costs included .....


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

seedubs1 said:


> Oh please.....nothing Helson did was unprofessional. There's an issue and they're fixing it.
> 
> To expect 100% inspection on a sub $1k watch is asking too much. These are likely batch tested. You truly show your misunderstanding of manufacturing processes if you expect 100% testing of everything at any price point.


Haha! I predicted this exact response in this thread, i knew it was coming, gives me a good chuckle the nonsense these micros spin about how hard it is or expensive it is to pressure test their watches, its embarrassing for them..
Its not even expensive or time consuming.
Every sub 1k 200m seiko is individually pressure tested in the factory, most 'dive watches' are.
Every watch store on the planet can afford pressure testing equipment, every micro should be pressure testing all the watches they claim to be 200m dive watches let alone 600m watches.
Its not rocket science, its called having respect for your customers and not leaving them with a piece of junk that would fill with water first use.

If Helson did anything to ISO standards this wouldnt have happened but they chose not to.

You are living in the stone age if you think theres no sub 1k watches that should be tested and you have unbelievably low standards.
I certainly wont be eating that micro spin and myth.
Thats a convenient excuse they make for very poor business practice and the micro buyers eat it hook line and sinker.

Its very poor form from them no matter which way you cut it, diabolical imo..


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

William1Wilson said:


> ...There are micro-brands, such as Helm watches (Khuraburi - Vanuatu), for example, which perform water resistance tests and keep the waterproofing of their watches plus 25% (in this case 375 meters) with an attached certificate , respecting the ISO-6425 standards, and all this for about $ 300, shipping costs included .....


Exactly right, good to see not everybody swallows the fables these micros feed us.

Helsons been completely exposed here, buy at own risk.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Blackdog said:


> Are you familiar with the ISO 6425 standard ? And regarding price points, there are $200 Seiko watches that are ISO 6425 compliant.
> 
> Not saying that Helson should do it, just pointing out that your statement might not be correct.


Spot on, ISO standards are designed to stop exactly what we have seen in this thread, if Helson wernt so cheap and into corner cutting they would chose to follow standards, its not like they dont sell enough watches to make the tiny bit of extra time and money worth it.

Once again the Helson fanboys and micro fanboys will jump in and bag ISO standards but the proofs in the pudding.

It doesnt matter if rolex dont do things to ISO standards, they get things right and dont need regulations to make sure they do things right, they care about their rep..
The type of company that Helson is who doesnt even bother testing their watches at all is at the opposite end of the scale, they need people to create standards for them, because without it they will dish up garbage like this.
For the record every rolex and tudor diver is individually pressure tested and submerged in water.

It absolutely astounds me how low some peoples standards are, that they are willing to not only accept '600m dive' watches that have never in any way been tested or been in the water, but they will actually defend it.

They musnt ever get in the salt with their watches, i only use mine to spear these days but if i got in the water with a new 1.2kau diver and it flooded, id be highly offended when i found out it had never even been tested.

Thats a manufacturer who simply does not care about you or your safety, thats the bottom line of it no matter which way you cut it, as i said, its diabolical and anybody who swallows the micro spin that its too hard, expensive and time consuming to have dive watches tested, id suggest you have unbelievably low standards and are a desk diver.

Im pretty sparse with my criticisms for watch brands, you'll rarely see me dish out the criticism but this is some of the poorest stuff if seen from a micro thats been around for a long time and one of the bigger micros, ive heard all Helsons excuses before.

If you are a micro selling dive watches and you are not even bothering testing to see if they can cope with the environment that you are taking peoples money for, as far as im concerned you are selling fashion watches and not dive watches.

You also have zero respect for your customer.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Lol dude you have no room to talk unless you've actually held and worn one of these. Look man, I'm no watchmaker but isn't Water Resistance a really easy fix? Especially in this case where it's just a matter of replacing the seals? Something like this would typically bother me about a new purchase but William + Helson are obviously standing by the SM600 so I'm not worried.
> 
> I would be interested to hear from the guys who are going to do a DIY job and replace the gaskets on their own. That will tell us whether there are machining and/or design flaws which complicate the installation. Or whether everything is fine and the assembly of the watch at the factory is causing some watches to be defective, again an easy fix.
> 
> I have a feeling that the latter rather than the former is the situation here.


So you think i should ignore this thread and all the internet talk of what a lemon it is and buy this watch just to check it out and have it flood, then im qualified to have an opinion? lol

What do you think id feel holding it that would change my opinions regarding Helsons dodgy practices?

I didnt say anywhere the watch wasnt a solid watch made out of good materials, Helson have a rep for making solid and well finished fashion watches, and lets be honest, we cant really call them dive watches any more.

Until they change their practices and announce that they will be respecting their customers and testing each one of their fashion watches, i will continue to call them fashion watches and i'll do the same to every other micro not testing their 'divers'.

The micro industry needs to get real and lift their standards, clearly some of them need rules and regulations when it comes to divers.

Theres always going to be the companies who cant be trusted to do it themselves and respect their customers and their safety.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Cobia, did you have one?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


i was going to buy one, i like the ploprof rip offs, id never touch Helson after reading this.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Cobia said:


> i was going to buy one, i like the ploprof rip offs, id never touch Helson after reading this.


Interesting that you commented so much on a product that you have not brought..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cobia said:


> knightRider said:
> 
> 
> > Cobia, did you have one?
> ...


Good piss off then, why are you still here? Crying like some little girl, yeah we get it - you have a lot of time on your hands and you need attention. You hate a watch you've never handled and will never buy but still come here to talk sh*t, cool story dude.

Yeah, Helson goofed up. Stellar detective work you did there, Sherlock give yourself a pat on the back. Oh wait, you left the part out where Helson is also covering all SM600 customers and paying for watches to be sent back for gasket re-installation and WR testing.

Pretty obvious to me you're just some silly troll to be ignored.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Good piss off then, why are you still here? Crying like some little girl, yeah we get it - you have a lot of time on your hands and you need attention. You hate a watch you've never handled and will never buy but still come here to talk sh*t, cool story dude.
> 
> Yeah, Helson goofed up. Stellar detective work you did there, Sherlock give yourself a pat on the back. Oh wait, you left the part out where Helson is also covering all SM600 customers and paying for watches to be sent back for gasket re-installation and WR testing.
> 
> Pretty obvious to me you're just some silly troll to be ignored.


Point proven, thankyou...

Wow Helsons paying for what he should have done in the first place, very commendable lol.

Im not going to reply in your tone and insult you, i'll leave that to you, your words speak louder about you than me.
I dont remember insulting you or being disrespectful to you in any way, i'll continue to talk about watches as i was doing.

Nobody is forcing you to read my opinion and youve no right to tell me to go anywhere.

cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Interesting that you commented so much on a product that you have not brought..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Its a watch forum, thats what we do here, its not isolated to Helson.
I was interested in this watch but why would i buy it now?

Im more interested in the very imo very unethical practices of some microbrands.

Do you talk about watches you dont own and the business ethics of dive watch companies here? no doubt youve done it.

You dont have to own a watch to point out the very poor practices of dive watch companies.

Ive got 10k of posts here, im no troll, i believe ive earned the right to have an opinion about practices of dive watch companies.

You guys need to get out about the forum more, youll find people giving their opinions on a whole host of things.

I was directed to this thread from an older thread because i was interested in the watch.

I cant believe im even answering to you guys for having an opinion lol


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Its a watch forum, thats what we do here, its not isolated to Helson.
> I was interested in this watch but why would i buy it now?
> 
> Im more interested in the very imo very unethical practices of some microbrands.
> ...


Oh so defensive, lighten up, it was banter. Enjoy the discussion.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Oh so defensive, lighten up, it was banter. Enjoy the discussion.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Lol nice try, banter is not asking somebody why they have an opinion about watches on a watch forum, and trying to imply they have no right to an opinion if they dont buy the lemon of a watch lol, that aint banter, but cheers anyway.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Lol nice try, banter is not asking somebody why they have an opinion about watches on a watch forum, and trying to imply they have no right to an opinion if they dont buy the lemon of a watch lol, that aint banter, but cheers anyway.


Okay, no worries..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Okay, no worries..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Cheers


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

To be fair, you have an extremely high post rate about a watch it appears you've never even seen... You'll never buy one, we get that, your point is made (over and over and over...)

Yes, it's poor QC and they should have tested these watches, it was obvious someone was going to dive in one (although seemingly washing up was enough to expose some!).

It would have been great if the watches were WR tested first (I agree, it's not expensive or difficult and I think $900 is a high enough price to expect it to be done), but Helson seem to be standing by their customers and sorting the problem out (Often the proof of a company is how they respond to problems, not an absence of them).

Not sure how you can accurately describe anything you've never even seen as 'crap', though, that doesn't seem to be an 'opinion' based on anything at all... Oh, except 'internet chatter over what a Lemon this watch is'...

You might also be interested to hear the earth isn't flat and the Queen of England isn't actually secretly a lizard (well, I guess she might be  )

Stop banging on about this - Your point is made and mostly a fair one, but you're starting to sound like you have an axe to grind...

M


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

snowman40 said:


> To be fair, you have an extremely high post rate about a watch it appears you've never even seen... You'll never buy one, we get that, your point is made (over and over and over...)
> 
> Yes, it's poor QC and they should have tested these watches, it was obvious someone was going to dive in one (although seemingly washing up was enough to expose some!).
> 
> ...


Fair enough, ive said my bit, theres no axe to grind.

cheers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Come on guys please keep the thread jovial if poss, it’s a watch discussion after all, not third world starvation!!

Cobia, think why people are biting at your comments is not that you are wrong, it’s the way that you keep popping up sniping at the poor guys who have spent $900 on the Helson, calling it a lemon and then popping out again.

As one of the lemon purchasers I would be more nift if William had abandoned us to our fate and headed for the hills, but he hasn’t, he has put up his hands and said ok we messed up but we Will put it right. So cudos to him there surely.

And as for these type of things being restricted to “Micro brands” well it isn’t.

My $50k BMW 3 series has just had a major recall along with hundreds of thousands of others for 2 potentially life threatening faults. But I am not jumping up and down about BMW quality control because of this, it’s a mechanical product these things can happen.

So let’s try and be positive, because I really like the Helson product, and I really like the quality of the SM600, and I would not hesitate to buy another.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Come on guys please keep the thread jovial if poss, it's a watch discussion after all, not third world starvation!!
> 
> Cobia, think why people are biting at your comments is not that you are wrong, it's the way that you keep popping up sniping at the poor guys who have spent $900 on the Helson, calling it a lemon and then popping out again.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the post clive, i apologise if it sounded like i was bagging they guys who bought this watch by calling it a lemon.
Im not sure if its fair to equate me calling it a lemon and bagging the guys who bought it, how were they to know it was a lemon?

This is where problems occure, i call a watch a lemon and people equate it to insulting them, surely adults can tell the difference.
I didnt get personal with anybody here and just kept my talk on watches and the standards some companies deliver, others got personal with me, anyway, no probs with that, its all robust healthy debate.
I did say i was surprised at how low somes standards are, but that was in reply to the guys defending this type of practice of not testing dive watches watches, it certainly wasnt for buying the watch, sorry if it came off that way.

Sorry if i came off a bit like i was bashing, just a pet hate of mine this type of stuff.

I'll bow out of the thread, no hard feelings to anybody.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - Let's bag on BMW's instead then! What an overpriced piece of mechanical COMPLEXITY that was NEVER intended to be repaired AFTER assembly by a mere mortal! I wouldn't get up out of the electric chair to EVER own another BMW!

Back to the Helson Sharkmaster situation. To be fair, *I* don't own one, but I've owned four Helson Skindivers and "submerged" every one of them w/o issue. It doesn't surprise me that William is going to "do the right thing", unlike another micro-brand that I won't mention here that COMPLETELY turns their back on their products' issues or requests for spares - that is categorically NOT Helson! It's an unfortunate situation that's transpired here - I'm sure that Helson wishes they could cram THIS genie back in its bottle, but they're doing the next best thing, and quickly - hats off!

I have personally had an O&W flood on me ~9 years ago, causing me to abort my 110' dive w/o incident, other than ruining the movement. In case there's any question - watch movements do NOT like salt water; it's the equivalent of a "mortal wound". The Dealer DID replace the movement, but I never dove with it again - my confidence level in THAT watch was shot...

Let's get "psychological" for a moment - after all these Sharkmasters are recalled and/or gaskets are sent for repair, how many of you are going to feel ONE HUNDRED PERCENT comfortable with strapping that watch on for a 50'+ dive(s) in salt water? Would you trust your life to it with no backup timer? By analogy, have any of you guys had a hernia repaired(rhetorical question)? Admit it: Don't you STILL feel EVERY SINGLE "twinge" down there, and will you EVER be "100% confident" that it won't "blow out" again? Ever have a spouse/girlfriend cheat on you? You see where I'm going with these analogies - it's all about a "level of confidence", and once THAT mental perception has been violated, "repairing" that becomes a HUGE (and usually unattainable) leap of faith; rant off...


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't own this specific watch, but I do own one of the Helson "Sharkmaster 300" / Omega Seamaster 300 homages which I have used in the ocean with no ill effects. I have not pressure tested it though.

To be fair to Helson (and maybe make a point about the Seiko 200m rating), the testing equipment to test a watch case to 600M (or 125% of 600M per ISO standards) is actually pretty expensive.

Testing to 100m using the wet test process I described in my last post requires about a $1K investment to purchase the test instrument (6 ATM testers can be purchased for less than $300 which is what I've commonly seen in the local dive shops). Test equipment prices go up as the pressure ratings increase.

Seiko, as a major manufacturer, can afford the investment of a multi-watch machine capable of the 25 ATM pressure needed to certify a 200m rated watch. The reality is the simple SKX007 could likely far exceed the 200m rating, but Seiko limits their advertisement likely due to test costs (and recognition that very, very few divers will ever approach this depth - or more accurately, approach this depth more than once). The jump in price between a Seiko 200m rated diver and a Seiko 300m rated diver is actually pretty significant. I'd bet a significant portion of that price increase is due to testing equipment, not material or manufacturing costs.

I suspect Helson, who I believe uses FullSwing as their manufacturer, likely tests a single sample to ensure the design is sound, but I don't think it is a reasonable expectation to ask them to test each specific watch (at this price point) down to 600+m. You would need a laboratory grade piece of test equipment to do this.

What I would expect is for a manufacturer (such as Helson) to do is at least test their watches on a simple 6 ATM machine post assembly. Then again, assuming Helson has made 1,000 watches of this type, and assuming it takes about 10 minutes to test a watch, you are looking at 20 man-days to do the testing. I'm certain there is someone at Helson doing a calculation between the costs of testing versus the cost of correction and reputation.

On edit, FullSwing does offer water resistance testing. This is their 10 unit machine (photo from their website):


----------



## Fargoo (Jan 10, 2018)

Ryeguy said:


> I don't own this specific watch, but I do own one of the Helson "Sharkmaster 300" / Omega Seamaster 300 homages which I have used in the ocean with no ill effects. I have not pressure tested it though.
> 
> To be fair to Helson (and maybe make a point about the Seiko 200m rating), the testing equipment to test a watch case to 600M (or 125% of 600M per ISO standards) is actually pretty expensive.
> 
> ...


+ 1 exactly what I'm thinking.

William announced a new batch of the Helson Sharkmaster in the end of August and delivered the watch in the beginning of November. That's less than 3 months.
That's incredible fast!

Bought some Kickstarter watches and they took forever. Just saying.

.... happens. Even to bigger brands like Omega. My new speedy already went three times for repair and communications with omega service isn't fun at all.

William is taking care about the problems.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I bought a watch. Water got in. I pointed it out to the manufacturer. He told me to send the watch back, so he could investigate further and that I’d get another in exchange. Then it came out I was not the only one, but one of the first. The manufacturer investigated further and got behind the problem. Now he addresses the problem towards his customers. He offers a workaround and wants to supply the defect parts. And so on. 

Where in this do I (me!) have substandard or low quality standards? 

Can’t see any fault on my side. 


I’d have low quality standards if I’d accepted the water and didn’t raise my concerns. 

Just my 2cents. Now bad blood here.


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I bought a watch. Water got in. I pointed it out to the manufacturer. He told me to send the watch back, so he could investigate further and that I'd get another in exchange. Then it came out I was not the only one, but one of the first. The manufacturer investigated further and got behind the problem. Now he addresses the problem towards his customers. He offers a workaround and wants to supply the defect parts. And so on.
> 
> Where in this do I (me!) have substandard or low quality standards?
> 
> ...


I meant nothing I wrote in any offense to you or to minimize your situation.

Helson could have avoided all of this by including a minimal 6ATM pressure test as a final assembly QC check. FullSwing (assuming this is the Helson manufacturer) certainly has the capability to support this QC test.

With very few exceptions (OWC for example), I don't trust micros as my dive timing device when they are brand new. I also listen carefully to how the manufacturer responds to warranty claims - this tells me a lot about the company and whether I will give them my money.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

https://omegaforums.net/threads/condensation-on-new-seamaster.41422/

All I'm saying is that if a Brand new Seamaster can have these problems, then a Microbrand can have them too.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Ryeguy said:


> I don't own this specific watch, but I do own one of the Helson "Sharkmaster 300" / Omega Seamaster 300 homages which I have used in the ocean with no ill effects. I have not pressure tested it though.
> 
> To be fair to Helson (and maybe make a point about the Seiko 200m rating), the testing equipment to test a watch case to 600M (or 125% of 600M per ISO standards) is actually pretty expensive.
> 
> ...


I agree in all your points, and I think you make a very interesting remark (in bold above).

I think you're right: Seiko chooses to advertise the Scuba Diver's line to be 200m WR because that's all the testing they intend to spend at that price point.

What is annoying, and plainly disingenuous, is how most micros print 600, 1000, 2000m on the dials; and even advertise in the specs WR in those values, when they likely just sample-test the watches at 10bars at most, if at all. Exactly the opposite approach.

I also own a SM300, I have dived with it and intend to continue doing so. But I personally confidence-tested the watch with one of the cheap 6bar wet testers first. My rationale is that if it looks solidly built, with tight tolerances, everything looks in good shape, and it passes the 6bar test, then it is likely good for the normal diving conditions I will subject it.

Besides, my watch is always my backup bottom timer, my primary is a computer.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Ryeguy said:


> I meant nothing I wrote in any offense to you or to minimize your situation.
> -


I wasn't explicitly referring to you, thus I didn't quote anyone particularly. I just wanted to point out the above things. On the contrary, I appreciate your insights (as I do from the others, participating in here, with information, criticism, snark, jokes on our (buyers) behalf) and do like to get to know more about the background of micros and macros.

But I refuse to get labeled as having substandard quality criteria because I bought a watch which turns out to be defective - these things happen. You buy something, it's not what it was supposed to be, you get in touch with the seller/manufacturer, point out the issues. It gets solved, or it doesn't. And if it Doesn't, that's where you might put these criteria on line. It's about how it gets handled.

True, I like that watch and want to have it back. Functional and sealed agains water. Ideally pressure tested against the claimed pressure. It's true, they should've tested it before. Where could I have read, that the watch IS NOT tested? Maybe there were threads about helson having had similar issues in the past. Okay, i take this one on me: i didn't do my research. But then: there's so many stories about strange user experiences regarding everything.

There are customers who turn their back on the watch or the brand because of this, they want their money back. Okay, i understand that. Different situation, different watch, i might go the same route.

Everyone should do what they feel entitled to in this regard. But don't call each other names or make derogatory remarks because someone likes the watch and wants the issue to get solved.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Fair enough, ive said my bit, theres no axe to grind.


Yeah, sure totally credible response there given all your prior posts full of resentment and rage. Lol all those paragraphs and tears all for a watch you don't even own. You 100% have an axe to grind, you sound like William's ex-wife or a Helson competitor.



Cobia said:


> I appreciate the post clive, i apologise if it sounded like i was bagging they guys who bought this watch by calling it a lemon.
> Im not sure if its fair to equate me calling it a lemon and bagging the guys who bought it, how were they to know it was a lemon?
> 
> This is where problems occure, i call a watch a lemon and people equate it to insulting them, surely adults can tell the difference.


You made these following comments (and more), you don't think this is tantamount to "bagging the guys who bought it" or "insulting them"?



Cobia said:


> Haha! I predicted this exact response in this thread, i knew it was coming, gives me a good chuckle





Cobia said:


> You are living in the stone age if you think theres no sub 1k watches that should be tested and you have unbelievably low standards.





Cobia said:


> I'll bow out of the thread, no hard feelings to anybody.


Cool, it was getting tiring reading your childish outbursts.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

double post


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I bought a watch. Water got in. I pointed it out to the manufacturer. He told me to send the watch back, so he could investigate further and that I'd get another in exchange. Then it came out I was not the only one, but one of the first. The manufacturer investigated further and got behind the problem. Now he addresses the problem towards his customers. He offers a workaround and wants to supply the defect parts. And so on.


This is a fair and objective summary of the situation with the SM600. Also, as others have pointed out, the same happens for other products from companies with significantly higher operating expenses than Helson (ie. BMW, Omega). What's important here is William's response to the defect in question, which is complete and full support. He stands behind the product and I am happy to have another SM600 a Mango Monster arriving in the mail soon and will be sending my current SM600 back to Helson for full testing and gasket replacement.

Also, and this comment is more general and not directed at you Tarak, I don't think it's accurate to categorize the SM600 as "a lemon" across the entire product line. That is a premature conclusion IMO. I don't know if my own SM600 has WR to the full 600 feet but it definitely has some WR as I shower with it to wash it off after work outs. I intentionally wash my hands with it and entirely submerge it under a running faucet too.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Yeah, sure totally credible response there given all your prior posts full of resentment and rage. Lol all those paragraphs and tears all for a watch you don't even own. You 100% have an axe to grind, you sound like William's ex-wife or a Helson competitor.
> 
> You made these following comments (and more), you don't think this is tantamount to "bagging the guys who bought it" or "insulting them"?
> 
> Cool, it was getting tiring reading your childish outbursts.


Nice replies guyen23, I haven't seen that cat post ANY watch pictures whatsoever, he probably collects Barbies or something like that, and likes to troll on watch forums.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Now I won't really participate in the chit chat but Helson has definitely been more than stand up about this. I've been getting daily replies to my emails since my order and he's been super accommodating about the situation. I received the watch in another country and he was willing to rearrange me a new return label from my current location. I just shipped my watch back today and he was nice enough to change my hands to c3 no questions asked on my request. If this isn't good customer service I don't know what is.









Now what I'm more curious about is for the guys who returned the watch for repair what happens? Do they just change the gaskets? Or put in new guts cuz theoretically if moisture was able to get in wouldn't all the movements, dial, hands etc all be damaged and contaminated.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

So far William has really been fair. Even accepted refunding me after 2 defective watches (datewheel and water). my problem is now that I have to pay 2 times Import VAT. Not sure if I ever get this back....Surely this makes it a loss situation for me.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

AVS that white dial looks amazing!!


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Quick update.

I took mine along to a local watchmaker who tested it to 20 Bar and looked it over.

No issues up to 20 Bar (so good for diving - He doesn't have equipment to test to 60, but that's not a problem for practical purposes). 

He did comment that the crystal seal is not 'soft' as it should be and that, with time or exposure to sunlight/heat, it could get brittle and fail, which sounds absolutely in line with Helson's email about an seal of unsuitable material.

The good news is that mine's WR to dive in, so I'm just going to request a new seal rather than sending it back to HK, getting the seal replaced and then the watch going back through Customs and me trying to prove that I've already paid the VAT on it...

A happy middle, if not quite ending, for mine.

Despite all the negative comments here, I'm still very pleased with the watch and feel its quality is a match for my expectation of a watch this price (I've not taken it apart, though, so that's only from the outside), more so now that I know that it's safe to dive with.

M


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Mine's back for getting a bead blast treatment. Threw it in some water for 45+ minutes with no issues, but I will be taking William up on that offer... Might have him put a white bezel insert in it too...


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Not pertaining to Helson in particular, as they generally seem to be very well respected as a microbrand, and historically have received nothing but rave reviews. However this brings up the whole microbrand "dive watch" craze, and are some of these small microbrands actually putting out dive safe watches or watches that look like dive watches? There are so many very small micros that are selling/labeling/marketing watches with massive water resistant claims......500/1000/2000 etc. I find it hard to believe that a company like Aquatico.......(i will use a generally low regarded brand by WUS in an attempt to not offend anyone), is actually pressure testing these things. Others like Helm appear to actually be doing it. This has always bothered me about the proliferation of Micros over the years. Can they REALLY be trusted?


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

PDT_1137 said:


> Mine's back for getting a bead blast treatment. Threw it in some water for 45+ minutes with no issues, but I will be taking William up on that offer... Might have him put a white bezel insert in it too...
> 
> View attachment 13679587


I like that blue strap... where's it from?

Thanks


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Looks like a Brady strap

M

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

From what I've read aquatico is the factory direct offering that produces for other micros so they might actually have the resources to test. I'm not sure how true this is though



wheelbuilder said:


> Not pertaining to Helson in particular, as they generally seem to be very well respected as a microbrand, and historically have received nothing but rave reviews. However this brings up the whole microbrand "dive watch" craze, and are some of these small microbrands actually putting out dive safe watches or watches that look like dive watches? There are so many very small micros that are selling/labeling/marketing watches with massive water resistant claims......500/1000/2000 etc. I find it hard to believe that a company like Aquatico.......(i will use a generally low regarded brand by WUS in an attempt to not offend anyone), is actually pressure testing these things. Others like Helm appear to actually be doing it. This has always bothered me about the proliferation of Micros over the years. Can they REALLY be trusted?


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

snowman40 said:


> Looks like a Brady strap
> 
> M
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk





jhanna1701 said:


> I like that blue strap... where's it from?
> 
> Thanks


I like it lot - and Snowman's right: it's a Brady Strap. He puts in quick release spring bars, too... I think I have 2 or 3 other Brady straps for other watches. They've held up really well.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

wheelbuilder said:


> Not pertaining to Helson in particular, as they generally seem to be very well respected as a microbrand, and historically have received nothing but rave reviews. However this brings up the whole microbrand "dive watch" craze, and are some of these small microbrands actually putting out dive safe watches or watches that look like dive watches? There are so many very small micros that are selling/labeling/marketing watches with massive water resistant claims......500/1000/2000 etc. I find it hard to believe that a company like Aquatico.......(i will use a generally low regarded brand by WUS in an attempt to not offend anyone), is actually pressure testing these things. Others like Helm appear to actually be doing it. This has always bothered me about the proliferation of Micros over the years. Can they REALLY be trusted?


IMO, the short answer to your last question is no.

You're making a valid point, and the distinction has to be made between:

DIVER'S watches: Those from manufacturers that are well known to follow strict testing practices like those recommended by ISO 6425, or along similar lines. We're talking divers by the big guys here, like Rolex, Tudor, Omega. But also about other rather inexpensive examples by brands that are serious about testing their products, like divers from Seiko, Citizen, and others.

Then there are just diver watches: This is just a style of watches. Like you said, any micro can print 2000m on a dial, stick something that resembles a He escape valve on the side and claim an outrageous WR. But they're not really convincing about their testing practices, and in most cases they just sample test their product to some basic WR. These watches are probably OK for the desk divers out there. In some cases they may resemble iconic designs from yesteryears or even current offerings from the real guys. But they are just that, lookalikes in the best case.

And then we have watches you can dive in: I would definitely trust a diver from the first group. And with some confidence testing done on your own you might actually dive with a watch from the second group. But this is mostly because today everybody will rely on a diving computer and use a watch as a secondary timer.

If I were to put my life in the hands of the watch by relying solely on it for my diving I would only trust something from the first group. And the best I can afford at it.

It's all about the testing. Those of us who use diving computers rely on a product that in many cases is just 80 or 100m WR. But they are thoroughly tested for the rated WR. They have a reputation to keep and they are very careful to deliver reliability to build market confidence.

In short: It's the testing that you trust, not the promises.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Brilliant. My replacement watch is stuck with fedex and customs. Somewhere in Germany. They expect me to pay tax twice for it or what?

Damn it. This whole buying experience gets annoying. It’s not with the defective material. It’s because of the .....-handling with customs. 


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

William told me they would ship it back as a watch repair , providing you keep the proof of fedex shipping back to Helson then you shouldn’t get charged Vat again ?


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh yes you will....except you tell fedex before they ship it, then they can treat it different.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

So, and why do I have it Tell them? The whole thing occurred not because of me...why doesn’t helson take care of that matter? That’s something that annoys me. There were cases, where the vendor took care of issues like this....


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't tell me....i had to pay twice....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone from the US sending theirs back with the FedEx label from William - have you signed the 3 or so copies of the the Pro Forma Invoice?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Think about it logically you can only pay the duty once on a product, and if you tell FEDEX this they won’t charge you.

It is a repair of the original faulty item and must be treated as such.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Think about it logically you can only pay the duty once on a product, and if you tell FEDEX this they won't charge you.
> 
> It is a repair of the original faulty item and must be treated as such.


It's not about me thinking il/logically, it's more about the shipping label helson created and how their level of communication with fedex is. Now I am expected to pay either the tax twice (about 200$) or pay 50$ to fedex to forward the product and an additional 55$ PER HOUR if customs want to thoroughly check on the whole matter.

That's what really gets my pressure pumped.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

PDT_1137 said:


> Anyone from the US sending theirs back with the FedEx label from William - have you signed the 3 or so copies of the the Pro Forma Invoice?


I took mine to a FedEx Kinko's and they had me sign all three.

Jamie


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

jhanna1701 said:


> I took mine to a FedEx Kinko's and they had me sign all three.
> 
> Jamie


Good deal, thanks!


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

jhanna1701 said:


> I took mine to a FedEx Kinko's and they had me sign all three.
> 
> Jamie


Good deal, thanks!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

PDT_1137 said:


> Anyone from the US sending theirs back with the FedEx label from William - have you signed the 3 or so copies of the the Pro Forma Invoice?


I signed all 3. Hopefully it'll be a quick turnaround on the repair.

Sent from my CMR-W19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Has anyone heard from William recently? I sent at least three emails and have not heard anything in the last couple of days.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I didn’t receive an answer myself after an email 2 days ago. The other times he was very quick with his responses (usually the following night)


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

He responded quickly to my request for just a set of new seals on Wednesday.

M

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Still no response after 4 emails sent. I am not sure what is going on and don't know what else to do.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

He emailed me 6 days ago to send me my return label + let me know that my mango monster would be arriving by 12/3 Monday. He must be swamped dealing with service-related issues for our SM600s, try giving him until after 12/3 when the 2nd batches are delivered.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

wheelbuilder said:


> Not pertaining to Helson in particular, as they generally seem to be very well respected as a microbrand, and historically have received nothing but rave reviews. However this brings up the whole microbrand "dive watch" craze, and are some of these small microbrands actually putting out dive safe watches or watches that look like dive watches? There are so many very small micros that are selling/labeling/marketing watches with massive water resistant claims......500/1000/2000 etc. I find it hard to believe that a company like Aquatico.......(i will use a generally low regarded brand by WUS in an attempt to not offend anyone), is actually pressure testing these things. Others like Helm appear to actually be doing it. This has always bothered me about the proliferation of Micros over the years. Can they REALLY be trusted?


My Swiss Made MWW Beluga was pressure tested to 500m. Yes, there are some micros doing it for real.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ko843030 (Dec 9, 2017)

If they are going to claim 500, 2000, 3500m and so on, they’d better be pressure testing each and every one. I agree that it’s considered a dive watch it should be held to some basic standards. Especially with numbers like thousands of meters...


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

sriracha said:


> My Swiss Made MWW Beluga was pressure tested to 500m. Yes, there are some micros doing it for real.


To be honest, though, how do you know what they actually do?

I see that claim on their website, so you'd really hope it's true (and I've no reason to believe it isn't), but how can anyone _know_ they've actually tested anything?

A photo could be of a sample from a batch, a printout the same.

Unless you stand there and see them do it, you're taking their word for it.

M


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Do dyno a car when you buy it? or do real world MPG testing? I think its really just up to the manufactures. and you take their word for it.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

sriracha said:


> My Swiss Made MWW Beluga was pressure tested to 500m. Yes, there are some micros doing it for real.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not necessarily calling B/S on MWW and I know Dan at OWC purchased an instrument capable of testing all his cases to 300 meters, but to be clear, an instrument capable of testing to 500 meters plus is a several thousand dollar laboratory grade piece of kit (not to mention the price of the air compressor, etc. necessary to make it work).

The other thing to note is 500m of test pressure is about 730 psi in the test chamber. That is a serious amount of pressure. From what I remember, being close to a blast of about 100 - 250 psi is potentially lethal (think back to those stories we've all read about truck maintenance people being killed when the truck tire they are filling with air bursts). Even if the micro manufacturer has made this investment in equipment, we are definitely talking about a very potentially dangerous test device if not properly maintained.

Here is a link to a 500m capable test instrument: https://sigma-electronic.com/products/wrt-sm8850/ Note how they state on their highest pressure test instrument (50 bar / 500 m) they individually over test each instrument to 80 Bar and then check for materials defects. At 500m pressure, that device is a grenade if the pressure chamber fails.

Again, I'm not calling B/S on any manufacturer claim. I'm just pointing out how significant a claim it is they are making, especially when we are discussing a relatively low cost watch.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Pacco17 said:


> Has anyone heard from William recently? I sent at least three emails and have not heard anything in the last couple of days.


I sent an email to him last Thursday, but have not heard back yet.

Jamie


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

William is no more responsible. 

New guy is Stefan, helping out Peter.

Had an Email from him today. Nice guy. Well, seems to be German 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Ryeguy said:


> I'm not necessarily calling B/S on MWW and I know Dan at OWC purchased an instrument capable of testing all his cases to 300 meters, but to be clear, an instrument capable of testing to 500 meters plus is a several thousand dollar laboratory grade piece of kit (not to mention the price of the air compressor, etc. necessary to make it work).
> 
> The other thing to note is 500m of test pressure is about 730 psi in the test chamber. That is a serious amount of pressure. From what I remember, being close to a blast of about 100 - 250 psi is potentially lethal (think back to those stories we've all read about truck maintenance people being killed when the truck tire they are filling with air bursts). Even if the micro manufacturer has made this investment in equipment, we are definitely talking about a very potentially dangerous test device if not properly maintained.
> 
> ...


Well, I suppose you can be a professional and proficient manufacturer and invest in the necessary test equipment (if your product demands such), and test each and every example or at least batch test your product line to some purposeful degree.

Or, you can claim to offer a performance or spec you can't fulfill, have it fail miserably in the customer's hands, and then face the cost of multiple RTB repairs and suffer the consequence of a very badly damaged reputation.

I'm not referring to Helson specifically (I'm actually a v.satisfied Shark Diver owner of some years), but to offer up an analogy of sorts - don't sell a sports car without brakes!

The SM600 is a superb interpretation of an iconic watch, but it's _useless_ if you can't even wash your hands whilst wearing it!

I hope all the members here get their examples repaired (if deemed necessary) speedily and to their complete satisfaction.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Ryeguy said:


> I'm not necessarily calling B/S on MWW and I know Dan at OWC purchased an instrument capable of testing all his cases to 300 meters, but to be clear, an instrument capable of testing to 500 meters plus is a several thousand dollar laboratory grade piece of kit (not to mention the price of the air compressor, etc. necessary to make it work).
> 
> The other thing to note is 500m of test pressure is about 730 psi in the test chamber. That is a serious amount of pressure. From what I remember, being close to a blast of about 100 - 250 psi is potentially lethal (think back to those stories we've all read about truck maintenance people being killed when the truck tire they are filling with air bursts). Even if the micro manufacturer has made this investment in equipment, we are definitely talking about a very potentially dangerous test device if not properly maintained.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right. That's why MWW didn't test them - his Swiss maker did.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

eric72 said:


> William is no more responsible.
> 
> New guy is Stefan, helping out Peter.
> 
> ...


*To paraphrase the legendary Twitt Conway...

"So many exotic names ...so little time!"*


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello All
This may seem like a silly question, but for those of you who have sent their watch back did you send all the packaging or just the watch head?
Thanks

Thom


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

sriracha said:


> You're absolutely right. That's why MWW didn't test them - his Swiss maker did.


Not to go too far off topic, but its really too bad the Beluga design isn't to my tastes as at the current closeout pricing it represents quite a bargain given the listed specifications.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

thomlad54 said:


> Hello All
> This may seem like a silly question, but for those of you who have sent their watch back did you send all the packaging or just the watch head?
> Thanks
> 
> Thom


Sent the whole thing as it came to me per William.

Sent from my CMR-W19 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

thomlad54 said:


> Hello All
> This may seem like a silly question, but for those of you who have sent their watch back did you send all the packaging or just the watch head?
> Thanks
> 
> Thom


No need to send the whole thing back with all of the original packaging. It is just more stuff for them to try to keep track of (and possibly misplace).

Just send the watch head back. Carefully wrap it in several layers of bubble wrap and pack it within a shipper box so it is secure. Include a printed sheet with your name, address, email, phone number and watch serial number. State that you want the crystal gasket replaced and the watch pressure tested to insure water proof.

:-!


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you Demo

Thom


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

William just told me to ship the head only, my watch just arrived today.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Any more info on this? William quit? I heard of the name Peter before... I just assumed William was the owner as I've always had that name correspond with me. I just sent in a follow up email and I got a message back saying their Helson QQ email is no longer being monitored, and there is a Helson Gmail now. I hope my previous instructions/ information will carry over.



eric72 said:


> William is no more responsible.
> 
> New guy is Stefan, helping out Peter.
> 
> ...


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Peter Helson....He was or is Helson.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

eric72 said:


> Peter Helson....He was or is Helson.


If I remember correctly, he (Peter) started the business, then had a health issue and had to step back. Maybe his health has returned enough to get back to the company?

I'm guessing William may be out due to this fiasco with the seals. This has got to have cost Helson both in financial cost and in reputation.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

AVS_Racing said:


> Any more info on this? William quit? I heard of the name Peter before... I just assumed William was the owner as I've always had that name correspond with me. I just sent in a follow up email and I got a message back saying their Helson QQ email is no longer being monitored, and there is a Helson Gmail now. I hope my previous instructions/ information will carry over.


Me too, I had a solution worked out with William on my watch, I wonder if Helson will reach out to let all serial #'s know the status and instructions for repairs/updated gaskets? I'm gonna let it ride for a bit before I reach out, I'm assuming that all notes were given to new mgmt over the situation.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Ryeguy said:


> I'm guessing William may be out due to this fiasco with the seals. This has got to have cost Helson both in financial cost and in reputation.


There it (very likely) is...


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

getting a little concerned about the lack of communication. According to William, my "replacement" watch was supposed to have shipped on the 29th, but I have received no notification (or watch, for that matter.)

I submitted a new message via the Helson online contact form two days ago, but have not heard anything new. 

Jamie


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

I spoke to Stefan yesterday and he told me to send back my two Sharkmasters for repair of head gasket. He said he would get label sent out and almost two days later still no shipping label. Hopefully, it will be coming shortly.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have always dealt with William, if he has left what E Mail address are you guys using now? As I still need to chase up my watch as well.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

So is everyone returning their watches ? As mine passed the water tests I tried , got the return label ( from William ) as I planned to return it to be on the safe side , not sure if I want to go through sending the watch back right now , as it seems to be a hassle I can do without right now , so might just get it pressure tested ( local watchmaker will test to 100m for not much money ).


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> I have always dealt with William, if he has left what E Mail address are you guys using now? As I still need to chase up my watch as well.


I'll PM you an email that I used to converse with Peter regularly in 2016, Clive. Don't really know the rules about posting email adds AND don't know if it's still good.

This problem is much bigger than a defective seal and am kinda surprised William had passed it off to this alone; I tore down my watches and found other build issues... crystal wasn't seated properly on two... stripped threads on one. I took a refund knowing this was not built to the usual Helson standard, and frankly, knowing MY watches weren't worth fixing, even though one seemed alright... you all can make that determination on your own.

I'm sure Peter will take care of everyone, but is probably trying to get some control of the situation. Give it a couple days and see if they start to communicate.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I thought I must of had a different batch from everyone else..I wanted my son to have this one,
But he could not read dial properly...my first ever preorder and chose to lose $$ returning after seeing a lot of experienced helson owners not happy and withdrew from sales forum..
William was helpful,but in the end.

Didnt wear it..did my dough rather than sell a potential problem on after seeing posts.
If Helson look after current owners first and properly then I'll have another go at another model..
I'd like to believe all out of pocket owners, on pre order should be reimbursed fully, this one just was a bungle.




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

USMC0321 said:


> I'll PM you an email that I used to converse with Peter regularly in 2016, Clive. Don't really know the rules about posting email adds AND don't know if it's still good.
> 
> This problem is much bigger than a defective seal and am kinda surprised William had passed it off to this alone; I tore down my watches and found other build issues... crystal wasn't seated properly on two... stripped threads on one. I took a refund knowing this was not built to the usual Helson standard, and frankly, knowing MY watches weren't worth fixing, even though one seemed alright... you all can make that determination on your own.
> 
> I'm sure Peter will take care of everyone, but is probably trying to get some control of the situation. Give it a couple days and see if they start to communicate.


Was your retaining ring super tight? I tried to take mine off but didn't torque down on it too much, I'm sure I can get it off but man, it was on there pretty good. My fear is that the threads cut into the case are crap, I've experienced this on some casebacks on cheaper watches. I did look at mine really close with the bezel off and the crystal is sitting flush and didn't appear to have any high spots on the gasket. It has passed all of my crude WR tests. I reckon I'm going to take the retainer ring off now for sure, just to find out.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Michael 808 said:


> Was your retaining ring super tight? I tried to take mine off but didn't torque down on it too much, I'm sure I can get it off but man, it was on there pretty good. My fear is that the threads cut into the case are crap, I've experienced this on some casebacks on cheaper watches. I did look at mine really close with the bezel off and the crystal is sitting flush and didn't appear to have any high spots on the gasket. It has passed all of my crude WR tests. I reckon I'm going to take the retainer ring off now for sure, just to find out.


Yep, the watch that was without defects (as far as I could tell) spun off with relative ease... one was extremely tight. It ended up having crooked/stripped threads. The crystal was flush on this one, but the seal on it was pinched.


----------



## WaterWatcher (Oct 15, 2018)

It is refreshing to see a manufacturer take care of his customers even when they are separated by thousands of miles and an ocean or two. Thumbs up for Helson.

I guess when I put all the talk and comments together it was enough for me to send my pieces back to Helson a few weeks ago for a refund. I was super stoked when I ordered but a few flaws on one of my pieces and then the comments and then the water seal issue was enough for me to take a few steps back.

Great design and not so great effort. In real life this type of thing can and does happen. Congrats to Helson for making the effort to support the situation.


----------



## WaterWatcher (Oct 15, 2018)

dp


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

So I submerged my E into a cup of water for several minutes . No sigh of water getting in. Does it mean the watch is good? What other methods should I try? Thanks!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Damn what a major f...up for them. Does anybody know how many watches they could sell? 

By now I haven’t heard back from them, after getting noticed that Stefan took over communications. 


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

watchninja123 said:


> So I submerged my E into a cup of water for several minutes . No sigh of water getting in. Does it mean the watch is good? What other methods should I try? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Take it to a watchshop and have it tested at 10bar.

No DIY method can give you the confidence you need.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Damn what a major f...up for them. Does anybody know how many watches they could sell?


They sold out all six variants...

For the SM300 gen 1 there were 8 variants and apparently more than 50 each (mine is 089). What were the serial numbers like for the SM600 watches people received ?


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Blackdog said:


> Take it to a watchshop and have it tested at 10bar.
> 
> No DIY method can give you the confidence you need.


This, although try and get 20 Bar (or more) if you plan to Scuba Dive in it.

ETA: mine was numbered simply 321.

M


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

snowman40 said:


> This, although try and get 20 Bar (or more) if you plan to Scuba Dive in it.
> 
> M


I'm with Snowman on this. Normally, with a known qualified design and a good and precise implementation, a 10 bar confidence test would bring enough peace of mind.

This is pretty much a copy of a qualified design, but the implementation is in doubt (potential manufacturing/assemby isuues, i.e. bad threads), so in this case I would want to personally test the WR to at least 20bar before using for scuba.


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

My yellow / grey was # 391. 
Has anyone explored the possiblity of returning the watch for a refund although it's been worn? It hasn't had any issues but I haven't done anything with it in the water. 
Thanks

Thom


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Blackdog said:


> They sold out all six variants...
> 
> For the SM300 gen 1 there were 8 variants and apparently more than 50 each (mine is 089). What were the serial numbers like for the SM600 watches people received ?


For the SM300 I was led to believe that there could be 100 made for each variation... Now I'm not so sure.

From the SM600 S/Ns reported here I don't think we can easily infer production figures...

I can't believe they made (and sold within a month) 400 units of each variation of this rather niche design... Figures have to be much smaller. Considering $400 cost per unit to Helson that would mean a $1M investment... Unlikely I's say. Even a 100pcs per model seems like a stretch.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

USMC0321 said:


> Yep, the watch that was without defects (as far as I could tell) spun off with relative ease... one was extremely tight. It ended up having crooked/stripped threads. The crystal was flush on this one, but the seal on it was pinched.


Oh man, I was afraid you'd say that. I'm in a sling right now from shoulder surgery, once I can move my left arm, I'm gonna try to wrestle the retaining ring off for better inspection. I appreciate it!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks to USMC E Mailed the new address and received a very prompt (Unsigned) reply.

They state that they are awaiting presumably a second batch arriving soon, and they are visiting the factory to ensure pressure testing is done before they are despatched.

Gotta say I am happy that Helson having put their hands up to a production error on batch 1 are doing their utmost to put it right.

Looking forward to getting my pressure tested model, hopefully before Xmas.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

So really, the new management should reach out to all customers and offer replacements..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

Mine arrived back in Hong Kong today, hoping to hear some news soon. In light of Williams departure and only having corresponded with him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Damn what a major f...up for them. Does anybody know how many watches they could sell?
> 
> By now I haven't heard back from them, after getting noticed that Stefan took over communications.
> 
> ...


I've returned mine for a refund. I hope Peter gets that message from William. I'm very disappointed, but have no faith in the quality of the watch now.


----------



## Fargoo (Jan 10, 2018)

My watch arrived a couple of days ago in Hong Kong.

They told me that they bring it to the factory in the end of the week.

I assume they are collecting them all first before they will fix them


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Did you guys get a shipping label from Helson because I still have not received mine and I have sent at least 3 emails to Stefan and have not received any replies from him. I am very unhappy with all of this.


----------



## Fargoo (Jan 10, 2018)

Pacco17 said:


> Did you guys get a shipping label from Helson because I still have not received mine and I have sent at least 3 emails to Stefan and have not received any replies from him. I am very unhappy with all of this.


Got a shipping label from William last week.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Pacco17 said:


> Did you guys get a shipping label from Helson because I still have not received mine and I have sent at least 3 emails to Stefan and have not received any replies from him. I am very unhappy with all of this.


I received a shipping label too but honestly, I'm not going to send anything back until either Stefan replies to me or until others confirm that their watches have been repaired by Helson with no issue.

I will sit and wait until the dust settles and more information comes in - every SM600 owner is protected by PayPal and if worst comes to worst, I will initiate a refund via PayPal. That is a nuclear option for me though, I really don't want to do that bc I think this watch is absolutely fantastic.

If only the original Omega was more affordable! I just can't stomach the thought of spending that kind of money on a real Ploprof when I could get a more versatile Rolex Sub instead....


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

Too much confusion right now. Better to wait until everything settles down. They didn't put a statue of limitation on the returns. Also, with all the shipping that goes out this month for Christmas and their holidays coming up, better to just sit tight.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm posting the following email correspondence between myself and Helson as a public service announcement for all SM600 owners. I am sure that Helson would have no issue with me going public with this information (see attachments):

Admin Note: private correspondence removed. From our rules: _3. Private Messages (PM), along with other private correspondence, are not to be posted to the open forum without the permission of their original authors._

Edit - Okay Admin, is it alright if I summarize the contents of Helson's reply to me then for the benefit of the group?

1) Helson is holding the 2nd batch of SM600s, nothing has been shipped. If you purchased an SM600 after the preorder and you haven't received it yet, this is the reason why.

2) Helson is going to the factory today to monitor the WR testing on the SM600s. It is unclear to me from the email reply whether they are testing the 2nd batch AND/OR the watches from the 1st batch that have been sent back under warranty claim.

3) They will also check the threading issue that some owners here referred to and that I referenced in my email. Again, it is unclear to me whether they will be examining the 2nd batch AND/OR the watches that were returned under warranty from the 1st batch.

4) It is unclear from the email reply to me whether I can send in the SM600 I currently have sometime in the reasonably near future and it will be tested for both WR and defective threads as Helson mentioned.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

On a more positive note, i have been wearing this for the best part of a week and it is gaining less than a second a day. Sometimes you are just lucky and get one like that, I have a Damasko DA38 with a ETA2836-2 movement and that is the same.


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Tickythebull said:


> On a more positive note, i have been wearing this for the best part of a week and it is gaining less than a second a day. Sometimes you are just lucky and get one like that, I have a Damasko DA38 with a ETA2836-2 movement and that is the same.
> 
> View attachment 13697377


That looks terrific!! I'm happy it is performing well for you. I still love the design of this watch...maybe I'll save up for a pre-owned Omega....someday!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I received my FedEx return shipping label from Helson and returned my watch back to them yesterday. I want to have them make sure it has the proper crystal gasket, check the threads and pressure test it. I want to make sure it is waterproof for many years to come.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I think we should re-name this thread in „repaired Helson SM600 are due in 2019“...damn it. 


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

eric72 said:


> William is no more responsible.
> 
> New guy is Stefan, helping out Peter.
> 
> ...


Maybe Peter is also William and Stephan?


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

iuprof said:


> That looks terrific!! I'm happy it is performing well for you. I still love the design of this watch...maybe I'll save up for a pre-owned Omega....someday!


Thanks

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

For anyone interested:


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Finally received shipping label with an apology for taking so long and multiple emails being sent with no response. Anyway, I sent back two Sharkmasters just the head and took off bracelets.


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

All This may seem like a silly question, but for those of you who have sent their watch back did you send all the packaging or just the watch head?

I sent the whole thing back in the tube w/ styrofoam. It was probably overkill, but it ships easy that way.

Mark


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

technomilitia said:


> All This may seem like a silly question, but for those of you who have sent their watch back did you send all the packaging or just the watch head?
> 
> I sent the whole thing back in the tube w/ styrofoam. It was probably overkill, but it ships easy that way.
> 
> Mark


I sent the whole thing back. Originally I was only going to send the watch head but William told me to send it all back as I received it with all accessories. Ofcourse now I am questioning it as I'm not sure his status with the company.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

technomilitia said:


> All This may seem like a silly question, but for those of you who have sent their watch back did you send all the packaging or just the watch head?
> 
> I sent the whole thing back in the tube w/ styrofoam. It was probably overkill, but it ships easy that way.
> 
> Mark


I only sent the two watch heads. I took the two shark mesh bracelets off because whenever they do what they need to do to make the repairs, I am sure they will remove the bracelets anyway. I think this is one less thing they have to be concerned about. Just use bubble wrap to carefully wrap the watch head and send in a secure box with styrofoam or peanuts. I always take my watches to a shipping place I use who does it as I watch.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

24mm Erika's strap just came in. Love the SM600 on it. The watch feels amazing with this on, very secure and comfortable. Highly recommended if you're keeping your watch like me.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> 24mm Erika's strap just came in. Love the SM600 on it. The watch feels amazing with this on, very secure and comfortable. Highly recommended if you're keeping your watch like me.
> 
> View attachment 13704051
> 
> View attachment 13704053


Great matchup there mate...the 24mm Erika's seem to suit the 600 lugs extremely well..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> 24mm Erika's strap just came in. Love the SM600 on it. The watch feels amazing with this on, very secure and comfortable. Highly recommended if you're keeping your watch like me.
> 
> View attachment 13704051
> 
> View attachment 13704053


Looks good ! 
So did you get yours pressure tested before you decided not to send it back ?


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Dino7 said:


> Looks good !
> So did you get yours pressure tested before you decided not to send it back ?


Thanks man - what I meant was this will be a keeper for me, I'm not flipping it or asking Helson for a refund. I have the FedEx label and will send this black/blue back after they ship me my mango SM600. I also want to confirm that Helson will actually replace the seals, if they're only going to do pressure testing I'd rather just take it to a local watchmaker. We'll know more next week, I'll email them on Monday asking for a status update on their visit to the factory and report the reply back here.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Thanks man - what I meant was this will be a keeper for me, I'm not flipping it or asking Helson for a refund. I have the FedEx label and will send this black/blue back after they ship me my mango SM600. I also want to confirm that Helson will actually replace the seals, if they're only going to do pressure testing I'd rather just take it to a local watchmaker. We'll know more next week, I'll email them on Monday asking for a status update on their visit to the factory and report the reply back here.


Yes please let me know what they say , I'm in the same boat - have a watchmaker who will pressure test to 100m if I want , mine passed my limited water tests so would prefer not to have to send it back . However if they are going back for more than just new gaskets ( or if it is found that parts will fail over time ) then I have the labels printed off ready to send mine back.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 13704051

View attachment 13704053
[/QUOTE]

Looks great on that!!


----------



## 55Kingpin (Mar 27, 2007)

Ughh...just checked in after being away from the forum a couple of weeks. I hope this all works out well in the end.

Having said that, I'll be moving forward in the same footsteps as DEMO spelled out. I do, in fact, want to dive with my watch.


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

Any news on the turnaround time? Hopefully, they'll take care of all our issues, before releasing a new batch.


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

Just got an update from Helson: They’re putting in a new gasket and thicker retaining rings. They expect the parts by end of December and think they’ll start shipping the watches sometime in January.


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

Schweet! That's pretty fast, all things considering.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

dharper90 said:


> Just got an update from Helson: Theyâ€re putting in a new gasket and thicker retaining rings. They expect the parts by end of December and think theyâ€ll start shipping the watches sometime in January.


So why are they not keeping all customers informed?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ca$hking21 (Oct 22, 2018)

I know a guy who has a brand new white dial 600 and is selling it because of the recall on it at a discount price of under 700 dollars. Is that reasonable price? Should I jump on the deal? Buy it and send it in.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> 24mm Erika's strap just came in. Love the SM600 on it. The watch feels amazing with this on, very secure and comfortable. Highly recommended if you're keeping your watch like me.
> 
> View attachment 13704051
> 
> View attachment 13704053


Colors look good.

But isn't it too top heavy with that light strap and the ginormous case?

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

dharper90 said:


> Just got an update from Helson: They're putting in a new gasket and thicker retaining rings. They expect the parts by end of December and think they'll start shipping the watches sometime in January.





knightRider said:


> So why are they not keeping all customers informed?


I got the email from Helson last night too, I think you have to have an open dialogue with them to get the message. But in the email, they did say they would be updating customers with the info they provided to me:

- We will replace a new gasket with softer material and a thicker retaining ring
- Both new parts will perform better to avoid the potential risk of leaking
- The new parts will be ready at the end of this month (December)
- After receiving the parts, we would like to take about a week for testing to ensure the quality
- We will ship the SM600 starting from beginning of Jan

Nothing in the email mentioned the threads, which would be much more problematic to repair. Maybe the thread issue (difficult to remove)some guys commented on was really due to the "hard" gasket + "thin" retaining ring?


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine had not taken on water yet, but failed a dry WR test at my watchmaker...even at low pressure. With William's help (at the time) I returned it using their FedEx return papers, which was super easy (I'm in the US). They received mine Nov 27th. At some point I pinged William and received the same auto-reply that he was gone and contacted them directly just as several here described. Last night , I received the identical communication described above, referring to my watch by number, and am hopeful they will re-deliver a good product.

I recommend that other owners within the recall dates return their watches while they have the re-work line running with trained up workers at the end of the month. I also recommend all new owners to find a watchmaker with a simple WR tester and get your watch tested. You will have peace of mind if it passes (which I suspect none will), and you will have clear proof, as I did, when communicating that you need it repaired.

Hope this is helpful to some.


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine had not taken on water yet, but failed a dry WR test at my watchmaker...even at low pressure. With William's help (at the time) I returned it using their FedEx return papers, which was super easy (I'm in the US). They received mine Nov 27th. At some point I pinged William and received the same auto-reply that he was gone and contacted them directly just as several here described. Last night , I received the identical communication described above, referring to my watch by number, and am hopeful they will re-deliver a good product.

I recommend that other owners within the recall dates return their watches while they have the re-work line running with trained up workers at the end of the month. I also recommend all new owners to find a watchmaker with a simple WR tester and get your watch tested. You will have peace of mind if it passes (which I suspect none will), and you will have clear proof, as I did, when communicating that you need it repaired.

Hope this is helpful to some.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Colors look good.
> 
> But isn't it too top heavy with that light strap and the ginormous case?


Not top heavy at all bro, wears perfect with no sliding around or awkwardness at all. I've tried wearing my SM600 on the OEM rubber, the OEM steel mesh, several different NATOs, a ripoff 22mm Erika's/MN strap from China/Ali Express, and finally the 24mm Erika's.

Erika's is no doubt the best and most comfortable method for me by a landslide, the material the strap is made of is quite robust/sturdy and yet soft and pliable to the skin. If you've never had an Erika's before, I'd recommend getting your feet wet with this Erika's knockoff even if it only goes up to 22mm. It's just $11.63 shipped and if you're a first time Ali customer, you get $4.00 off so $7.63 for an MN strap that's ridiculous. If you end up liking the strap and style, then you can graduate to an Erika's with true 24mm size, customizable length to your wrist and color/stripe options (although much more expensive, certainly worth it....to me at least).


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I think you guys will find this news from Helson very encouraging, as I did. The threading flaw is in the retaining ring and NOT the case itself. So now we have 2 simple fixes to the SM600: 1) a softer gasket 2) a thicker retaining ring with improved threading.


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

My orange and grey is back with them. I got the message when I asked about status after I bought this last week from Peter. I've had my eyes on the SD for several years and just pulled the trigger. Thing is a tank! Big steel, big weight and of course, yellow.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

My Helson story is done. I was super excited, got the watch, failed the WR test, sent it back, today got my money back. For me the total failure of the WR was just too much when it was supposed to be a rugged diving watch, if it fails that what else is done halfway. I had a strong trust in Helson as a brand, never owned one, but heard a lot of good things. For me it's lost, not going to get one again. This adventure cost me 240€ with some paypal trickery (currency exchange 40€) and 200€ taxes and customs. I truly hope you get your watches fixed and everything works out!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry you had a bad experience with your first Helson, would probably put me off as well if it was my first, but I have owned Helsons for over 10 years and they have always been top watches.

So I will stay positive and await my new modified WR watch in the new year.


----------



## 55Kingpin (Mar 27, 2007)

I just sent the following e-mail to Helson (William) - the only e-mail address I had -- Helsonwatch <[email protected]>

I'm posting a copy to the forum in case someone from Helson is reading along.

"To Whom It May Concern,

I would like to know how to proceed with the return, repair, and pressure testing of my watch. The e-mail below mentions a return label from FedEx. Please send me one of those and I will get my watch packed up and sent back to you. Also, please confirm that my individual watch will be pressure tested and the test results will be included in my return. I plan to dive with this watch and do not want to risk it's trustworthiness without a full pressure test. This is my first Helson purchase, and I hope to have my confidence restored in the brand.

Thank you,
XXXXX"

Does anyone have another e-mail address I should be sending this to?


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

I just tried to send the Sharkamster back via FedEx but they wouldn't take it because the city of Kowloon has 3 areas : Bay, City and Tong. I've emailed Helson for clarification but I was wondering if anyone knew which one it was. 
Thanks

Thom


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

55Kingpin said:


> I just sent the following e-mail to Helson (William) - the only e-mail address I had -- Helsonwatch <[email protected]>
> ...
> Does anyone have another e-mail address I should be sending this to?


The email you used is defunct and no longer working. Use this one:

Helson Watches <[email protected]>


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

55Kingpin said:


> I just sent the following e-mail to Helson (William) - the only e-mail address I had -- Helsonwatch <[email protected]>
> 
> I'm posting a copy to the forum in case someone from Helson is reading along.
> 
> ...


I emailed William to advise I had sent my watch back today , got the reply that email is no longer in use and to email : [email protected] , which I did and got a reply within a few minutes .


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

thomlad54 said:


> I just tried to send the Sharkamster back via FedEx but they wouldn't take it because the city of Kowloon has 3 areas : Bay, City and Tong. I've emailed Helson for clarification but I was wondering if anyone knew which one it was.
> Thanks
> 
> Thom


Strange , did you use the label Helson sent you ? As I sent mine via FedEx this morning and they accepted it no problem .


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

It still surprises me that with all this adverse publicity, helson are not issuing a statement on this forum. Or have I missed it?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

So glad I flipped this one when I did , all this has got to have made a impact on resale value new versions and old


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

My take on this is that once all this is corrected and everything is fixed, this model will be discontinued and not reissued and the resale value will be high because they will become harder to find. I could be wrong about this but that is my guess. Don't be surprised if the Sharkmaster 1000 doesn't return as a result of the Sharkmaster 600 issues. I really think that before all this went south Helson was contemplating releasing the Sharkmaster 1000 but not know. Again, only a guess.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Monkeynuts said:


> So glad I flipped this one when I did , all this has got to have made a impact on resale value new versions and old


Time will tell, SM600s are already scarce and the warranty work being performed on the gasket and retaining ring has been documented in this thread. The SM600 is the next best thing to a vintage Omega Ploprof (the Ocean7 version can't hold a candle to the Helson in my opinion) and the Omega is at an unobtainable price point (to me at least) with questionable WR anyways, along with the usual headaches of buying vintage (ie. movement reliability/servicing).



Pacco17 said:


> My take on this is that once all this is corrected and everything is fixed, this model will be discontinued and not reissued and the resale value will be high because they will become harder to find. I could be wrong about this but that is my guess.


I agree with this, highly doubt Helson will attempt to do the SM600 all over again.


----------



## 55Kingpin (Mar 27, 2007)

Dino7 said:


> I emailed William to advise I had sent my watch back today , got the reply that email is no longer in use and to email : [email protected] , which I did and got a reply within a few minutes .





hungdangnguyen23 said:


> The email you used is defunct and no longer working. Use this one:
> 
> Helson Watches <[email protected]>


Thank you both! I've sent the e-mail to the new address.


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Time will tell, SM600s are already scarce and the warranty work being performed on the gasket and retaining ring has been documented in this thread. The SM600 is the next best thing to a vintage Omega Ploprof (the Ocean7 version can't hold a candle to the Helson in my opinion) and the Omega is at an unobtainable price point (to me at least) with questionable WR anyways, along with the usual headaches of buying vintage (ie. movement reliability/servicing).
> 
> I agree with this, highly doubt Helson will attempt to do the SM600 all over again.


well, at least in Germany there will be Kaufhof (some sort of walmart) with the Tietzian Héritier, Sapphire, 1200m/4000ft, Helium valve, for 149.99 eurobucks :-d









https://www.galeria-kaufhof.de/p/tietzian-heritier-taucheruhr-automatik-gummiarmband-heliumventil/2000175067?v=3000979003


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Time will tell, SM600s are already scarce and the warranty work being performed on the gasket and retaining ring has been documented in this thread. The SM600 is the next best thing to a vintage Omega Ploprof (the Ocean7 version can't hold a candle to the Helson in my opinion) and the Omega is at an unobtainable price point (to me at least) with questionable WR anyways, along with the usual headaches of buying vintage (ie. movement reliability/servicing).
> 
> I agree with this, highly doubt Helson will attempt to do the SM600 all over again.


I was a owner of a mango..I returned mine, with the loss of postage and insurance.
Taking a $100.00.loss was better for me and thus definitely not adding grief to another member at that time, before Helson took the reins and are helping out existing pre order customers...sooner the better.
I've seen the pics of the blue and black and it's very close to the omega 600's.
I own 2 Omega 600's and have had them both pressure tested and serviced by Omega at Bienne.
I dont reckon the omegas water resistance is questionable as they benchmark this re issue definitely.
My 2 Bob's worth moving forward is IF Helson dont fix up all and everyone that has lost and gone above and beyond. I will never consider one again for myself or as a gift in the future.... Helson has not posted or sent out any pro active statement that i am aware of, for all of us that bought to digest as one and discuss like we did during the pre order process.
At the end of the day we all put $$ on the table.
All the best
Dave
.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well for those that are holding on to your watches, here is some eye candy. (excuse the water spots)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Craustin1 said:


> Well for those that are holding on to our watches, here is some eye candy. (excuse the water spots)
> 
> View attachment 13720123
> 
> ...


Pretty versatile bezel swapper...
Taking.the opposite of traditional black...good stuff

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

One more


----------



## Fargoo (Jan 10, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Pretty versatile bezel swapper...
> Taking.the opposite of traditional black...good stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Nice bracelet. Where did you source it?
Is it solid and screwed.


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> hungdangnguyen23 said:
> 
> 
> > Time will tell, SM600s are already scarce and the warranty work being performed on the gasket and retaining ring has been documented in this thread. The SM600 is the next best thing to a vintage Omega Ploprof (the Ocean7 version can't hold a candle to the Helson in my opinion) and the Omega is at an unobtainable price point (to me at least) with questionable WR anyways, along with the usual headaches of buying vintage (ie. movement reliability/servicing).
> ...


 I think they've been working around the clock, trying to get everything addressed. However, I do agree that there should be something publicly posted to at least inform everyone what their plan is. Information and updates seem to be shared in isolation, where members are dispersing the information.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Fargoo said:


> Nice bracelet. Where did you source it?
> Is it solid and screwed.


Here you go, no screws, has pins, and it could be a wee bit thicker but not a lot of options for this one that tapers from 24 to 20mm out there. https://www.esprit-nato.com/it/soli...watch-band-18-20-22-24-mm-security-clasp.html


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> So glad I flipped this one when I did , all this has got to have made a impact on resale value new versions and old


Hmm, resale value what's that then 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Pacco17 said:


> My take on this is that once all this is corrected and everything is fixed, this model will be discontinued and not reissued and the resale value will be high because they will become harder to find. I could be wrong about this but that is my guess. Don't be surprised if the Sharkmaster 1000 doesn't return as a result of the Sharkmaster 600 issues. I really think that before all this went south Helson was contemplating releasing the Sharkmaster 1000 but not know. Again, only a guess.


I kinda think the same. The SM1000 is the same type of construction of the SM600. I don't think they will risk making it again. At least part of the potential market will be a bit shy after the problems with the SM600 (I know I would).

I had an excellent experience with the SM300 and a Shark Diver 38. I still trust them with the more traditional designs. So much that I just ordered a Shark Diver 40 LE Blue... My Xmas present to me...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - If it DOES go up in value/desirability, then it will be counter to every other dive watch "fail" that *I* have ever known about! C****s B*****y (This one's like Beelzebub - say it three times and...) and the Tactico Anko come immediately to mind...


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

To each of their own, but I think the SM600 will go up in value. Especially if they stop making them. It's such a nice looking piece. I think there's gonna be returners remorse, for those who jumped ship on this. Just my opinion.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dailow5 said:


> To each of their own, but I think the SM600 will go up in value. Especially if they stop making them. It's such a nice looking piece. I think there's gonna be returners remorse, for those who jumped ship on this. Just my opinion.


To each their own, I didnt buy for resale. No buyers remorse here for sending back, with exception to I'd rather have donated the out of pocket to a better cause. I just wish all owners that continue through QA process that they get the watch and quality preordered and paid for and also not be out of pocket.
A direct statement of corrective actions by Helson would of been helpful.
If some one picks up some extra cash when they sell,.if and when they get the itch...good luck to them, that rule applies to all watch deals.
Time will tell the omega 600 is a amazing case design and its stood the test of time. There will always be a following of that piece.
The sooner everyone who is awaiting the new? Or repaired purchase the better and post up.
I'm stinging to see Clive"s on the wrist!
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Will be good!!

Was hoping for pre Xmas, but with the volume of returns and modifications guess that’s gonna be a big ask.

Long as it’s 100% when I get it i will be happy, and it def looks great!!


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

Anyone else receive their SM back from repairs? Are we supposed to receive confirmation, when they're done with the repairs?


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

K1M_I said:


> My Helson story is done. I was super excited, got the watch, failed the WR test, sent it back, today got my money back. For me the total failure of the WR was just too much when it was supposed to be a rugged diving watch, if it fails that what else is done halfway. I had a strong trust in Helson as a brand, never owned one, but heard a lot of good things. For me it's lost, not going to get one again. This adventure cost me 240€ with some paypal trickery (currency exchange 40€) and 200€ taxes and customs. I truly hope you get your watches fixed and everything works out!


Same story for me. Man, I really liked that beast! Used the refund to buy a Stowa Flieger.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Dailow5 said:


> Anyone else receive their SM back from repairs? Are we supposed to receive confirmation, when they're done with the repairs?


No, not yet. Returns aren't scheduled until January.

When I returned my watch Helson notified me that they had received it: They said they will be replacing the gasket with softer material and a thicker retaining ring. Both new parts will perform better to avoid the potential risk of leaking. The new parts will be ready at the end of this month. After receiving the parts, we would like to take about a week for testing to ensure the quality. So, we will ship the SM600 starting from beginning of Jan. If there is any change, we will update you immediately.


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Helson on a german Eichmüller 24/22mm


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

Happens to the best of them. Hopefully you'll give them another chance at a later date. Haven't heard of any issues to degree, with any of the their other models.


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

K1M_I said:


> My Helson story is done. I was super excited, got the watch, failed the WR test, sent it back, today got my money back. For me the total failure of the WR was just too much when it was supposed to be a rugged diving watch, if it fails that what else is done halfway. I had a strong trust in Helson as a brand, never owned one, but heard a lot of good things. For me it's lost, not going to get one again. This adventure cost me 240€ with some paypal trickery (currency exchange 40€) and 200€ taxes and customs. I truly hope you get your watches fixed and everything works out!


 You paid customs to send the watch back? Smh That's unfortunate and ridiculous!


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Dailow5 said:


> You paid customs to send the watch back? Smh That's unfortunate and ridiculous!


No, but I paid customs and taxes when I received it and that is not refunded, so I lost there the 200€. All the shipping was paid and paperwork done, so that was good.


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

thomlad54 said:


> I just tried to send the Sharkamster back via FedEx but they wouldn't take it because the city of Kowloon has 3 areas : Bay, City and Tong. I've emailed Helson for clarification but I was wondering if anyone knew which one it was.
> Thanks
> 
> Thom


Sent mine to "CITY"

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterWatcher (Oct 15, 2018)

firewatch44 said:


> Sent mine to "CITY"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


My fed ex took the label "as is" and said the fed ex folks over there would sort it out.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...With the original Mesh bracelet ???


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

Not seen any discussion regarding what depth Helson plans to test the repaired watches at. They specified a 600 meter rating when the watches were offered. That is what I would expect from them along with some kind of formal certificate confirming my watch passed. 

My unworn watch failed a 100 meter pressure test at a dealer and I have not decided to return the watch for the repair, or a full refund yet.


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

bullitt731 said:


> Not seen any discussion regarding what depth Helson plans to test the repaired watches at. They specified a 600 meter rating when the watches were offered. That is what I would expect from them along with some kind of formal certificate confirming my watch passed.
> 
> My unworn watch failed a 100 meter pressure test at a dealer and I have not decided to return the watch for the repair, or a full refund yet.


I agree. I can't imagine them not taking extra precautionary measures after this fiasco.


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

... &#55357;&#56740;&#55357;&#56473; &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

William1Wilson said:


> ... ���� ��
> 
> View attachment 13753475


Looks amazing! Any new updates or other wrist shots to keep those of us waiting pumped up?


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

William1Wilson said:


> ... ���� ��
> 
> View attachment 13753475


Looks amazing! Any new updates or other wrist shots to keep those of us waiting pumped up?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Apparently they have started to ship the replacement watches. Anybody received a shipment notification? 


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Happy new Year to everyone! ???









@Dailow5 Thanks! ??


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

William1Wilson said:


> ...Happy new Year to everyone! ������
> 
> View attachment 13764423
> 
> @Dailow5 Thanks! ����


Happy New Year to all !!

Frankly, I see these closeups and it looks incredibly well made ! I hope they solve the issues quickly and to everyone's satisfaction !


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mine still hanging around...


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Apparently they have started to ship the replacement watches. Anybody received a shipment notification?
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


I haven't heard anything... Where did you hear this?

Jamie


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

jhanna1701 said:


> I haven't heard anything... Where did you hear this?
> 
> Jamie


Read about it on German forum

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Fargoo (Jan 10, 2018)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Read about it on German forum
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


Retaining Ring and gaskets are ready to ship but the watches aren't yet.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I got address confirmation request for my parts to be shipped a couple hours ago. Also a leather travel watch roll will be sent along with parts, that is a nice surprise.


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

Michael 808 said:


> I got address confirmation request for my parts to be shipped a couple hours ago. Also a leather travel watch roll will be sent along with parts, that is a nice surprise.


You're doing the repairs yourself?


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Dailow5 said:


> You're doing the repairs yourself?


Yes, it's easy if you've done basics like hand swaps and such, wouldn't recommend cutting your teeth on such an expensive watch though.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Happy new year SM600 owners!

View attachment 13767475


I think my new mango SM600 might have arrived already, there's a package waiting for me at the office and I don't think it can be anything else? I'll be sure to post pictures later.


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Withe Night Snow... ???


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...With the original ISOfrane it's the best! 😍🤩🖤🔝💙


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Is this already sold out? If not, what's the pricing on them? I cannot find them on their website. Any help would be appreciated. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Is this already sold out? If not, what's the pricing on them? I cannot find them on their website. Any help would be appreciated. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

To the guys who have sent their watch back for repair using the supplied shipping forms from Helson. What was the stated value on your documents? The forms I received state $50 USD.


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, mine was also filled out for 50 USD, with a description of "return and repair - Automatic Watch". They confirmed receipt a few days later when I inquired. I would not hesitate to return it.

I've gotten no update from them since the Dec 12 email many of us received.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

My parts are scheduled to be delivered here tomorrow. I'm doing the install myself and having it pressure tested locally.


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

GratisShark said:


> Is this already sold out? If not, what's the pricing on them? I cannot find them on their website. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Yeah they're sold out for now. Periodically check their website, because I think they will be restocking, after all the repair issues have been addressed. They were $895.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Orange Isofrane









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

I just received an email from helson. They stated that the repairs are finished and that they will be sending my watches back to me within the next two weeks. They guarantee that the water issue is now fixed. I'm excited to get back my two shark Masters and a new one that I ordered before the repair started.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

I just returned my orange version to them. If anyone is looking for an orange one, you can contact helson for inquiry 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just installed my new parts, everything went smoothly, I failed to do any inspection of the new crystal gasket vs the old one, maybe someone else can elaborate what the difference is. For those doing their repairs themselves, don't forget to remove the o-ring under the movement, per the email from Helson:

"Except replacing new gasket and retaining ring, we also suggest you to remove the O-ring underneath the movement (please refer to following picture). After we done the testing last week, we found it has better result to the water resistant."

Now, I'm going to get water resistance checked here, I think my local guy's machine only goes to 6 atm, that'll work for now, I might send it off for further testing in the future. Notice the new crystal retaining screw, the one that came on the watch was pretty scratched up (the old one is in the first pic).


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is the watch roll that was sent with the parts, it's super soft leather and actually very nice.


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

I received an email update from the Helson Team overnight saying my watch is repaired, water resistance testing passed, is guaranteed up to 60 ATM, and will ship in 1 -2 weeks. YaY!

Oh, and will be receiving the watch roll as a gift for the trouble.

YaY!


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Dailow5 said:


> GratisShark said:
> 
> 
> > Is this already sold out? If not, what's the pricing on them? I cannot find them on their website. Any help would be appreciated.
> ...


Thank you for the information my friend! Congratulations to the fellas who picked one up...have a great weekend!


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Received notification from Helson, that all my watches are repaired and are being shipped back to me and will arrive tomorrow. Long wait is almost over. The entire process was a little over a month which really was not bad. Thank you Helson!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I got my tracking number too and will be receiving my new mango tomorrow from FedEx. I will still bring it in to my watchmaker to have him pressure test it for the claimed WR just for my own peace of mind. 

Congrats to everyone who will be getting theirs too and for having the patience and faith to letting this whole thing play out! And guys, post lots of pictures to let everyone who jumped ship know what they're missing out on!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Pacco17 said:


> Received notification from Helson, that all my watches are repaired and are being shipped back to me and will arrive tomorrow. Long wait is almost over. The entire process was a little over a month which really was not bad. Thank you Helson!


Yep, I received the same email. Overnight FedEx from Hong Kong.... Mine should be here in the USA tomorrow (Monday). Can't wait to get it back on my wrist.

Seriously great customer service from Helson in making things right. |> |>

I'm going to be getting it back on the Ocean Racer strap when it arrives.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Don't know about you guys but all this makes me want another 600, like to add a blue


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Michael 808 said:


> Don't know about you guys but all this makes me want another 600, like to add a blue


Blue is nice. One of my watches coming back tomorrow is the blue. They even changed out my white dial for a full lume white dial. I will also be getting a brand new orange/gray tomorrow.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

My white/white is due to be delivered back to me tomorrow, guaranteed WR, watch roll, etc...

Now, admittedly I haven't read all of this thread, but I keep seeing members saying they are having their own pressure testing done. 

My question to them is, do you have all your other dive watches pressure tested? If not, why? Is it simply a bandwagon people are hitching a ride on?

Helson identified a problem, came up with, and implemented a solution, and yet people are still skeptical. From what I gather, Helson has/had a good reputation prior to this. Has that changed?

I have no vested interest in Helson, the owner, sister brands, etc..., and my opinion of them hasn't changed.

I am just simply curious.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

gruntmedik said:


> My white/white is due to be delivered back to me tomorrow, guaranteed WR, watch roll, etc...
> 
> Now, admittedly I haven't read all of this thread, but I keep seeing members saying they are having their own pressure testing done.
> 
> ...


I never once said I was skeptical personally, it's an easy install and Helson sent me the parts to do it myself, I didn't have WR issues with mine before but I went ahead and installed the new gaskets, something well within my abilities, and, I didn't want to send my watch half way around the world for something I can do myself in a half hour. That being said, I understand why folks aren't comfortable doing such things and need the peace of mind with official WR testing.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

I fully trust Helson in having corrected the problem and have no interest or desire in checking on their fix. Its gold for me.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

gruntmedik said:


> I am just simply curious.


Hey gruntmedik, I personally have been very satisfied with the level of Helson's responsiveness to a QC issue and their willingness to stand behind their product.

I just happen to also have a good relationship with my watchmaker who will do the pressure testing for me free of charge. I have to go see my guy anyways to drop off some parts for a vintage watch project I just got from eBay so might as well have him check my new watch for me and kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Took a trip out to the beach today with this one, eagerly awaiting its mango brother to arrive tomorrow


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

That's a great look! I might get a rally strap for mine.



DEMO111 said:


> Yep, I received the same email. Overnight FedEx from Hong Kong.... Mine should be here in the USA tomorrow (Monday). Can't wait to get it back on my wrist.
> 
> Seriously great customer service from Helson in making things right. |> |>
> 
> ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Have had the email from Helson stating that a new (Mk3?) will be en route to me, pressure tested to 60ATM and with a leather watch roll as a sweetener.

Good on you Helson, problem identified, owned up to, which is more than Tudor/Rolex are doing with the date wheel issues on the Tudor GMT, and rectified.

Could they have done any more??


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

This just came back this morning with a new full lume dial that Helson changed out. This is so much nicer than the original white dial! This is so sweet.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Got the parts (and my watch roll) a few days ago, but I've not done anything about fitting them yet as my watch passed a 20Bar WR test anyway.

One thing I have noticed is that the winder knob is quite sharp edged and aggravates the skin on my arm a bit (and I'm not a delicate flower, no other watch does, even my 'destro' Sinn).

Other than that, it's a very nice watch and I think Helson are to be, if not applauded, given a nod of respect for sorting out the WR issues promptly and without any haggling. It would, of course, have been nicer not to have had the issue at all, but we did and they've done the right thing by owners.

M


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

snowman40 said:


> One thing I have noticed is that the winder knob is quite sharp edged and aggravates the skin on my arm a bit (and I'm not a delicate flower, no other watch does, even my 'destro' Sinn).


Another owner in this thread took a dremel and sandpaper to his SM600 if it prevents you from wearing the watch (I personally wouldn't do this).

It's one of the main reasons I wear the SM600 on my right arm (strapped above the wristbone, not below), and the crown doesn't touch or dig into me.


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Another owner in this thread took a dremel and sandpaper to his SM600 if it prevents you from wearing the watch (I personally wouldn't do this).
> 
> It's one of the main reasons I wear the SM600 on my right arm (strapped above the wristbone, not below), and the crown doesn't touch or dig into me.


Yeah, that was me. It worked out well actually. I just softened up the corner and I haven't had any issues with digging in...


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

In other news, I did get my blue/black back from Helson this morning.
Had them swap out the black bezel for a white one.
I'm quite pleased...


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Glad to read they solved the issue and already sent some watches back...i am still waiting for notification 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

My Sharkmaster 600 arrived back safely this morning (overnight FedEx from Hong Kong). Everything looks great.

Very nice quality leather watch roll included. I was very surprised at the quality... very supply leather, very nice edge finishing and superb stitching. Definitely above and beyond for a freebie to send back with the repaired watch. Very impressed.

Great to have the Sharkmaster back on my wrist.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Mine arrived this morning. Couldn't ask for a better outcome.


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

Received my repaired model D. Looks great, I'm confident they resolved the issue. I'm honestly shocked at how nice the leather watch roll is, it may even feel better than my Crown and Buckle Black Label that was $130ish.

Overall they handled this entire situation really well: no pushback on initial customer claims, speedy response, transparency on the entire process, and a great watch roll as an apology with a completely fixed watch. I'd easily consider purchasing another model from them.


----------



## WaterWatcher (Oct 15, 2018)

Glad to hear that everyone is pleased with the exchange/repair reparations with their Sharkmasters 600's.

The leather watch roll is a nice bit of swag that I have nt really heard of other companies including in their reparations package.
I have a few microbrand stories that certainly are no where near as smoothe or stress free as the classy exchange Helson is providing.

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]
I decided to return my watch. Unfortunately, I guess, because I was really looking forward to them.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

DEMO111 said:


> My Sharkmaster 600 arrived back safely this morning (overnight FedEx from Hong Kong). Everything looks great.


I personally think the all-black (esp on the breitling rubber) is the meanest n baddest looking version out of all of all the SM600s. I originally ordered the all black but changed at the last minute to the mango for variety....I still love my classic black/blue though.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Got mine back and back on its endmill bracelet. This'll definitely give my H2O chrono a run for the foreseeable future....

And as many have mentioned, I, too, am super impressed by the quality of the watch roll they included as a "we're sorry" gift.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

dharper90 said:


> Overall they handled this entire situation really well: no pushback on initial customer claims, speedy response, transparency on the entire process, and a great watch roll as an apology with a completely fixed watch. I'd easily consider purchasing another model from them.


What?!?! No pushback? Speedy response? Transparency?

You guys really need to go back a read through this again... lots of credit being given to Helson on this one...

What about the dozens of emails and phone calls made by the first batch of us?

When I was contacted (AFTER I dug up the owners email), I was told it was an isolated issue with a couple watches that was caused in "shipping". I had to dismantle my watches and provide photos, just to prove there were more issues.

They had a change in personnel because he was blamed for not deflecting the issue properly, costing the company more money.

The emails started rolling and return slips sent out because PayPal got involved, period.

I got my refund and moved on... BUT, this thread needs someone to interject and reflect on the actual process that took place; if not just for a historical accounting for anyone else who has problems in the future with Helson.

Although, the leather rolls do look nice... k, I'll give them that.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> What?!?! No pushback? Speedy response? Transparency?
> 
> You guys really need to go back a read through this again... lots of credit being given to Helson on this one...
> 
> ...


Yea same here. I emailed them to have my watch sent back and repaired. nothing for 2 weeks. I followed up again and asked for refund instead.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I just received mine and thought I'd give everyone visiting this thread an unboxing:

Flat box? No signature Helson plastic roll/tube??








Hmmm....








????








Ohhh so that's why it didn't ship in the plastic Helson tube!!








Okay, now we're talkin....this is _*much*_ better than the tube....wow, this leather is so luxurious to the touch!








...and here she is...the Mango SM600








I ordered an all blue in the 1st round and was sent a black/blue instead (great mistake, the black/blue should be called "the Classic" or "the Original" in my opinion). So Helson sent me a blue bezel insert + another rotating bezel (this was a surprise, thought I would get the insert only).








The watch roll is a big-time bonus, I've never had (nor would I ever purchase on my own) a piece of watch traveling kit like this. Easily feels like it would retail for $100+, easily.

A tremendous *THANK YOU* to the incredible team at Helson! This whole SM600 ordeal was not an easy task for them to undertake (obviously), nor for us as the consumers. Congrats to everyone who stuck with the program and kept the faith! What an amazing package, I never jumped ship to begin with but damn it feels great to publicly back up a company on WUS and they prove you right!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

watchninja123 said:


> Yea same here. I emailed them to have my watch sent back and repaired. nothing for 2 weeks. I followed up again and asked for refund instead.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


^^^ All I'm saying... thank you.

What's the date you guys paid for your watch(es)? Paid for a product that you assumed performed as advertised... Hell, it's written on the dial.

What's the date today?... some of you still haven't gotten them back.

And we're on here talking about leather rolls and how great they are... c'mon gents... we're better than this.

I know people are happy to have their watches back... I'm not only happy for you, I fought like hell without most even knowing it, just to get them fixed.

I think they look great and you guys look great enjoying them... but for Helson to come out smelling nice and complimented for the way they handled it; too far. Just too far.

As you were, I'm stepping down and going back to my cigar thread, where things make sense.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

USMC0321 said:


> ^^^ All I'm saying... thank you.
> 
> What's the date you guys paid for your watch(es)? Paid for a product that you assumed performed as advertised... Hell, it's written on the dial.
> 
> ...


I can understand your position on this and agree that is was a major flub up, I for one appreciate your and everyone else's efforts on getting it resolved, I think in the end, lots of us just really like the watch and feel that Helson did enough for us to be happy, I know I am. As some may know, I did my gasket swap myself and have had a chance to have my hands on a lot of parts of the watch that most never see, I'm no expert but have had my fair share of watches apart for one reason or another and can say that these 600's are very well built, I have full confidence in it's reliability for years to come. I had the Omega Ploprof and loved it, sadly that watch is way out of my price range, I'm having almost as much fun with this Helson, even with a few speed bumps along the way. Sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Michael 808 said:


> As some may know, I did my gasket swap myself and have had a chance to have my hands on a lot of parts of the watch that most never see, I'm no expert but have had my fair share of watches apart for one reason or another and can say that these 600's are very well built, I have full confidence in it's reliability for years to come.


Hey Michael, this testimonial means a lot coming from an owner who has completely tore the watch down.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

View attachment 13803629

View attachment 13803633

View attachment 13803635

View attachment 13803637


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Tango Sharkmaster: unusual color that will become a classic:


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

It's great to see people starting to get their watches back. I really think some of the people that returned it or didn't want to deal with the wait are feeling a little regretful. Not everyone, but some. The turnaround around time really wasn't that long. 

Also, a big shout out to everyone who advocated for us and did the hard work to light a fire under Helson's butt. I really don't think they would have responded so quickly if there wasn't some push back.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

No mate... absolutely no regrets.
I'm happy for all those that have them back now and a lot of those guys I count as mates.
But definitely in my mind..I have no regrets sending back.
I know the watch, I have a couple of the original ones it was based on.
I would not of put my money in on pre order if I was not excited about the release....
I'm a bit disappointed that I spent $$ sending it back, but I'm not grinding a axe over who kept in the pre order and are getting their orders sorted out either via factory repair or parts like Michael recieved...that's a good and fair result, from a lot of concerned owners.
I sent mine back for my own reasons that were amplified by the failures and subsequent recall by Helson, and that was the straw for me.
All the best
Dave







Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

Point well-taken, Dave. My apologies for throwing you into the mix.



DaveandStu said:


> No mate... absolutely no regrets.
> I'm happy for all those that have them back now and a lot of those guys I count as mates.
> But definitely in my mind..I have no regrets sending back.
> I know the watch, I have a couple of the original ones it was based on.
> ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Onward and upwards mate...some solid points made by many....
All the best
Dave



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Worth the wait!!

On a Borealis strap as I found the OEM a bit flimsy.

Great quality, and even the watch roll is nice as well.


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13807373
> View attachment 13807377
> 
> 
> ...


Great look!


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine's back!









Actually got a totally different watch...with a lower number. I'm actually pleased with that because my original one had a couple of odd discolorations in/on the case's stainless steel. This one is all good.









Indeed...the roll is nice.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13807373
> View attachment 13807377
> 
> 
> ...


Snap on Isofrane









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterWatcher (Oct 15, 2018)

I was super excited when I heard about the pre order and ordered two of the pieces! I had always wanted to get one of them.

Upon arrival I noticed he finishing on one of my pieces was uneven on surface of the case around the bezel. There were concentric circles on the case 0f the black dial version around the bezel which were faint but clearly visible in the correct light and other faint irregularities in the finish visible in certain lighting which I found unusual.

There are a few posts earlier in this thread concerning the crown which I also posted about. I thought the crown was very fragile. I do not have the Omega version so maybe this is just how the crown "feels" au naturale and there is nothing to be concerned about with the crown assembly or fragility.

Between my concern for the finishing of surface of the case and the concern for the crown; I then started hearing about the water resistance issues and decided to call it a day and returned my watches.

When I contacted Helson they were extremely attentive to my concerns and offered an immediate offer to return watches for water resistance repair as well as case examination and correction as well as pay for shipping both from me and to me. So, their customer service and offer were exceptional.

I applaud Helson footing the bill for my return and would purchase another Helson product. I have a Sharkmaster 1000, a skindiver (which I just sold), and probably have purchase a few other Helson pieces in the past.

I have no remorse on returning an expensive watch(s) which had some minor issues. The crown may be normal ploprof crown; but the irregular finishing on the case (doesnt bother functionality of the watch!) and potential water resistance issue just was too much for me to feel comfortable in keeping them.

I am also happy for all those who went thru the return process or received parts and are happy with the results. It is a fantastic looking homage and I still love it!

It's great to see people starting to get their watches back. I really think some of the people that returned it or didn't want to deal with the wait are feeling a little regretful. Not everyone, but some. The turnaround around time really wasn't that long.

Also, a big shout out to everyone who advocated for us and did the hard work to light a fire under Helson's butt. I really don't think they would have responded so quickly if there wasn't some push back.[/QUOTE]


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

I just received my mango/grey back today and it's looking nice. Nice touch to send the leather carry pouch too. Happy to hear and see the others who just got, or are expecting theirs. I'm gonna put mine on oyster bracelet tomorrow. Mesh is sweet, but gotta go oyster. It'll give my callous a rest too...


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

The „Eichmüller bracelet „is the best choice imho....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks good on most things but that chunky bracelet is great!!


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

I have to agree. The over-sized links just seem to match the watch really well. Mine came in during the recall and I almost forgot about it! Thanks for showing us this bracelet about 50 pages back!

















It also brings the total weight up to 229g (sized for me)...









which is just over a half pound! Woohoo!!!


----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)

that steel bracelet looks very stylish.
very nice finish


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Couldn't be happier










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

@Lou P,did you remove some links of the bracelet?


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, 2 links removed.


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

My experience was very smooth. I was probably one of the earlier ones to message William to reserve a Model D (around the time Orange had just been reserved out entirely), and he'd been responsive every time I reached out. When I contacted him about needing a replacement/repair, he responded immediately and put provided the return label. Seemed to be right before they realized it was a production-wide issue.

It's unfortunate to hear about others who had a 2-week gap, that just wasn't my experience. I also take a lot of these posts with a grain of salt, because I've seen how indignant some get when something doesn't go as expected (Halios Seaforth debacle takes the cake). But as I understand it, there's nobody who was denied a refund upon request? These kinds of things suck, but as a small company, I can't imagine it's easy on their end either.



USMC0321 said:


> What?!?! No pushback? Speedy response? Transparency?
> 
> You guys really need to go back a read through this again... lots of credit being given to Helson on this one...
> 
> ...


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

@Lou P - is this the Eichmuller E-095?



Lou P said:


> I have to agree. The over-sized links just seem to match the watch really well. Mine came in during the recall and I almost forgot about it! Thanks for showing us this bracelet about 50 pages back!
> 
> View attachment 13812921
> 
> ...


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

@Lou P - is this the Eichmuller E-095?



Lou P said:


> I have to agree. The over-sized links just seem to match the watch really well. Mine came in during the recall and I almost forgot about it! Thanks for showing us this bracelet about 50 pages back!
> 
> View attachment 13812921
> 
> ...


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

dharper90 said:


> @Lou P - is this the Eichmuller E-095?


I see it as the Eichmuller Em-MC095. It's at the top of the listing for the 24mm-solid SS bracelets on watchbandcenter.


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

Duplicate


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

dharper90 said:


> I was probably one of the earlier ones to message William to reserve a Model D (around the time Orange had just been reserved out entirely), and he'd been responsive every time I reached out. When I contacted him about needing a replacement/repair, he responded immediately and put provided the return label. Seemed to be right before they realized it was a production-wide issue.


If this was around the time they had been reserved out, you weren't an earlier one.

You're glossing over WHY they realized it was a production-wide issue. It was conflicting emails, statements and photographic proof of all FOUR of my watches, along with others that finally caused PayPal to step in with 'repair or refund'. This was not on their own. What do you think would've been the ramifications of all of our money being instantly refunded?

Where is William now?... you'd be surprised.

I put in many hours of work on this one. I didn't do it over the money. I did it because of the BS I was told and knew some couldn't afford to lose. I have owned MANY Helson products, but his was the first time they lied to me repeatedly (that I know of).

You believe this to still be a stand up company... what were the values placed on the watches for import/export? I realize this is a sore subject, since it ultimately benefited most of you; It's also currently under investigation with the office down the hall from me.

I don't get indignant when things don't go right; my job is finding solutions to extreme 'didn't go right' situations. And I realize some would rather get there's and go with the flow... but damages to others come with that thinking. It's all good until you get wronged.

I posted the outcome for one simple reason: if you have a problem with this company in the future, we have too. And this was the work that was done to correct the situation... Posting about how much you like your finished product and how easy it was for you is rather pointless to those who paved your road.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> ^^^ All I'm saying... thank you.
> 
> What's the date you guys paid for your watch(es)? Paid for a product that you assumed performed as advertised... Hell, it's written on the dial.
> 
> ...


I thought you were going back to your cigar thread so that us guys that are happy with our watches can enjoy them and move forward. :-s


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

I contacted Helson for a pre-order back in April, May, something like that, and I believe I was one of the first to post on here about the model's water ingress. Prior to that, there were just a couple mentions of it happening on a German forum. I contacted William in early November, as soon as I noticed it and he offered the exchange no questions asked. He also sent over an update shortly after letting me know it was a production-wide issue and would take longer. Mind you I'm not a repeat customer, don't have any insider-track with them- I just messaged their CS and was polite in my e-mails.

Referencing their customs declarations as if we've never heard of watch dealers helping individuals skirt sales tax/customs fees seems pretty disingenuous... But overall I'm still not seeing the evidence that Helson was ready to scam a handful, let alone hundreds of customers. I'm not sure "road paving," did more than a normal inquiry to get answers, especially given the timelines stated. Regardless, I'd be interested to know what specifically they lied to you about though?



USMC0321 said:


> If this was around the time they had been reserved out, you weren't an earlier one.
> 
> You're glossing over WHY they realized it was a production-wide issue. It was conflicting emails, statements and photographic proof of all FOUR of my watches, along with others that finally caused PayPal to step in with 'repair or refund'. This was not on their own. What do you think would've been the ramifications of all of our money being instantly refunded?
> 
> ...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

DEMO111 said:


> I thought you were going back to your cigar thread so that us guys that are happy with our watches can enjoy them and move forward. :-s


I was, until I was quoted and an attempt was made to refute my post.



dharper90 said:


> I contacted William in early November, as soon as I noticed it and he offered the exchange no questions asked. He also sent over an update shortly after letting me know it was a production-wide issue and would take longer.


Exactly. You're posting the same thing again. You came in after the fight and were offered a refund or fix. Great, good for you. Why state that others experiences should be taken with a grain of salt? And, again, you weren't there for it, so it didn't happen, right?

We all liked the way William handled it. William has been with me through over 30k in Helson purchases. He handled it properly, but Helson disagreed...

I just stated one of the ways the company was being dishonest; but it's okay because others do it too...? I've fought against a whole lot of bad with that being at the root.

Yes, I know, it worked out for you so all is good. I get it.


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

Well hopefully "the fight," is over and your next watch purchases are less stressful. Looks like there are a good spread of opinions across the thread for readers to make their call.

Besides endmills, mesh, and iso-style, are there any other straps or bracelets owners are throwing these on?



USMC0321 said:


> I was, until I was quoted and an attempt was made to refute my post.
> 
> Exactly. You're posting the same thing again. You came in after the fight and were offered a refund or fix. Great, good for you. Why state that others experiences should be taken with a grain of salt? And, again, you weren't there for it, so it didn't happen, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## ZK2336 (May 22, 2018)

Dharper90 I just got mine back today and tossed it on an Erikas’s MN Mirage strap. I like the comfort level and the watch isn’t too heavy for the strap, no flopping.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

ZK2336 said:


> Dharper90 I just got mine back today and tossed it on an Erikas's MN Mirage strap. I like the comfort level and the watch isn't too heavy for the strap, no flopping.


I'm glad you posted this, I just received a Nick Mantey elastic and have more on order, I was thinking of trying my 600 on elastic but had concerns that it might flop around on the wrist due to it's weight.


----------



## ZK2336 (May 22, 2018)

Michael 808 I might have to give one of his straps a try. How long typically does it take to receive the strap after you order? Erikas’s MN straps are made in the UK so it’s usually a week+ until they arrive.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

On buccaneer mesh, it is a bit of a hair puller though


----------



## Joerg Dorr (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi,
I live in germany and sent a mail to the Helson team if they eventually have some SM600 left. The answer was yes and so I ordered the black dial version (which should arrvive today). After that I found this thread and since that time I am concerned. So finally I wrote a mail to the Helson team asking if the watch will be water resistant. That is the answer:
_There was potential leaking problem on the watch before because of imperfect material on gaskets and we pull it out from our website. We changed all watches with new gaskets and retaining ring, and it pass the water resistant test on every watches that we tested. We also heard from customers that they also do the testing and the result is passed. *So, no worry, the watch has no problem on water resistant. That's why we release them to the market again.*_
I think that are good news and worth to share it with you.
kind regards
Joerg


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Not sure if y'all have seen it or not but Helson has most versions available posted on their site now. I think black is sold out and maybe the lume dial.


----------



## WaterWatcher (Oct 15, 2018)

I am not a diver but do like the aesthetic of dive watches.

From what I have read it does appear that it is recommended that if a watch is to be utilized for actual diving that it should be pressure tested on a yearly basis (at least in the year prior to when it is going to be utilized for diving activity).

So, all dive watches that are to be used for diving purposes really should be pressure tested prior to submersion.

And, if you took a survey of how many folks actually test their dive watches on a yearly basis (or in the year that the watch will be utilized for diving)....might be interesting.

I suppose this is one of the reasons why the Seikol skx series was so popular. Aside from being a great piece of engineering and package with super lume..... it is or was just about priced new just a little more than it actually would cost to have your dive watch tested for water resistance.
With the advent of dive computers....the dive watch is a back up device....which is a good thing. Lets face it....recreational scuba diving is for those with some disposable income.



gruntmedik said:


> My white/white is due to be delivered back to me tomorrow, guaranteed WR, watch roll, etc...
> 
> Now, admittedly I haven't read all of this thread, but I keep seeing members saying they are having their own pressure testing done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

WaterWatcher said:


> I suppose this is one of the reasons why the Seikol skx series was so popular. Aside from being a great piece of engineering and package with super lume..... it is or was just about priced new just a little more than it actually would cost to have your dive watch tested for water resistance.
> With the advent of dive computers....the dive watch is a back up device....which is a good thing. Lets face it....recreational scuba diving is for those with some disposable income.


Seiko's are not as disposable as you think. They are very reliable watches that will likely last many years without any maintenance. Unlike most micro brands, Seiko tests 100% of the DIVER watches to the rated WR according to ISO 6425 recommendations. WR is 200m for the cheaper SKX/SRP models. The typical recreational dive computer is only WR to 80m, so Seikos are actually more rugged than what you think.

I test the WR of the watches I use for diving before the diving holidays, only because I have my own tester. If I had to take them somewhere and pay for the testing, I would probably only do it every 2 or 3 years....

But it is true that it is comforting to know that if they fail you can replace them without breaking the bank.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

My watch is back as well!

And to add a new aspect to the pictures, here is a compa-shoot with the black ecozilla for those interested.




























Wrist size is 6"

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## WaterWatcher (Oct 15, 2018)

I think the skx series are awesome watches. I was referring to the price of the watches being inexpensive to the point that they could be replaced if there were problems. Of course, a crystal gasket or case back seal are not really costly issues usually. But, did not mean to imply in any way that the SKX pieces were low quality. Not the case at all. I have a few of them.



Blackdog said:


> Seiko's are not as disposable as you think. They are very reliable watches that will likely last many years without any maintenance. Unlike most micro brands, Seiko tests 100% of the DIVER watches to the rated WR according to ISO 6425 recommendations. WR is 200m for the cheaper SKX/SRP models. The typical recreational dive computer is only WR to 80m, so Seikos are actually more rugged than what you think.
> 
> I test the WR of the watches I use for diving before the diving holidays, only because I have my own tester. If I had to take them somewhere and pay for the testing, I would probably only do it every 2 or 3 years....
> 
> But it is true that it is comforting to know that if they fail you can replace them without breaking the bank.


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

I picked up this 2 piece nylon from clockworksynergy on ebay because I wanted to try a NATO, yet keep the watch low on the wrist and the caseback directly on my skin as it was designed.

Result: On the wrist, the watch tends to settle a little more on the 12 o'clock side than I'm used to with mesh, although I can get used to it. Also, this design is such that the nylon is cut, melted, and stitched on the back side after it rounds the springbars, and that heavy nylon edge feels a little scratchy on the skin. Not terrible, but it might bother some.

Of course overall, the watch feels pretty unbalanced on such a light strap, but that's kind of stating the obvious. The all-black look is pretty nice, imo. Overall, I'm happy to have this strap around...plus it'll look good as an accessory in the Helson roll! YaY!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I've had the same results with thin 2 piece Nato straps, it just ends up being too thin and scratchy on the wrist. I'm wearing mine on extreme right now.









It carries the chunkiness and the weight of the watch quite well.


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## WaterWatcher (Oct 15, 2018)

That is a nice chunky strap. What are the specifics and cost on the Extreme?



AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ I've had the same results with thin 2 piece Nato straps, it just ends up being too thin and scratchy on the wrist. I'm wearing mine on extreme right now.
> 
> View attachment 13836651
> 
> ...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Its a Hirsh Extreme, pics stolen off the net


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

This thread is too quiet. I received a black/blue version yesterday with an additional blue bezel, of course I had to play with bezels a little, the blue/blue is hard to beat. Here it is on a Zinex mesh.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

^^^ Looking good on the Zixen mesh.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

DEMO111 said:


> ^^^ Looking good on the Zixen mesh.


I appreciate it, I just now dug it out and installed it on a 600, I had to file the edges down slightly on the ends of the mesh, they were a tad bit wide.


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 29, 2019)

Zixen mesh look awesome in the Helson ))


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mango on Eichmuller
This Eichmuller just came in. I agree this bracelet looks good on the Sharkmaster 600. Here is the Mango:


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Anybody care to share a how-to change the bezel? I got a spare blue with the ring - haven’t done it before. 

From all the combinations I think the mango/grey and the blue/grey look best to my eye. I like the black bezel/blue dial as well.

The eichmüller makes it a REALLY BIG watch...you need some big ol chunky wrist to pull it off....but looks good!


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

If I remember correctly, someone may have posted instructions per Helson on bezel removal in this thread, this thread is pretty big so it might take a while to find. I've removed both of mine multiple times and it can easily be done without leaving a mark on the watch, I've used a thin knife blade with success, just press the blade between the case and bezel and it usually lifts right up, if it's stubborn, maybe turn the bezel and try it in a few locations, once lifted, if it doesn't pop all the way off, a second blade might be required in another location to get it to fully released. Always hold the blade(s) flat and NEVER pry, pressing in with the blade is what releases it, not twisting. 

One tip on installation of the new bezel, lie it flat on the watch with the watch flat on a table (use cloth between the watch and the table), while pressing the bezel lock button, press the new bezel down while turning, apply pressure on bezel as evenly as possible.

When installing the new insert, after the bezel is installed, remove the white paper layer on the bezel tape and align the bezel as best you can at the 60 min mark, use a thin piece of paper to separate the lower portion of the bezel from contacting the tape or falling down into the valley, this will allow you to make fine adjustments, once proper alignment is achieved, pull the paper out and let it set down in the bezel, be careful, there is no going back so make sure you're pleased with alignment before removing the paper.


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

My Sharkmaster is rusty!! Is that normal???


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

not mine!

source: https://uhrforum.de/threads/helson-sharkmaster-600-neuauflage.363698/page-58#post-4469174


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Michael 808 said:


> If I remember correctly, someone may have posted instructions per Helson on bezel removal in this thread, this thread is pretty big so it might take a while to find. I've removed both of mine multiple times and it can easily be done without leaving a mark on the watch, I've used a thin knife blade with success, just press the blade between the case and bezel and it usually lifts right up, if it's stubborn, maybe turn the bezel and try it in a few locations, once lifted, if it doesn't pop all the way off, a second blade might be required in another location to get it to fully released. Always hold the blade(s) flat and NEVER pry, pressing in with the blade is what releases it, not twisting.
> 
> One tip on installation of the new bezel, lie it flat on the watch with the watch flat on a table (use cloth between the watch and the table), while pressing the bezel lock button, press the new bezel down while turning, apply pressure on bezel as evenly as possible.
> 
> When installing the new insert, after the bezel is installed, remove the white paper layer on the bezel tape and align the bezel as best you can at the 60 min mark, use a thin piece of paper to separate the lower portion of the bezel from contacting the tape or falling down into the valley, this will allow you to make fine adjustments, once proper alignment is achieved, pull the paper out and let it set down in the bezel, be careful, there is no going back so make sure you're pleased with alignment before removing the paper.


Understood, many thanks.

One quick question: how is the bezel Inlay attached to the bezel? I noticed this paper ring on the inside - is it glue? Or is it friction after removal of the paper?

Thanks!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

torquemada said:


> not mine!
> 
> source: https://uhrforum.de/threads/helson-sharkmaster-600-neuauflage.363698/page-58#post-4469174
> 
> View attachment 13847143


Has yours been to Helson for assesment and new components?


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

I don´t bought one.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Understood, many thanks.
> 
> One quick question: how is the bezel Inlay attached to the bezel? I noticed this paper ring on the inside - is it glue? Or is it friction after removal of the paper?
> 
> ...


It is double sided tape, remove that outer layer of paper and you'll see the clear sticky tape, it peels right off. Again, get proper alignment before you set the insert down in the bezel groove, it would be a major pain to re-set it.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I use Super Lube synthetic grease under my 600 bezels, I use it for other hobbies as well so I figured I'd use it on the 600 bezel, supposed to be pretty good stuff, no rust yet on mine but I haven't gotten it in salt water, I think as long as I rinse it and re-lube occasionally, I should be okay.

https://www.super-lube.com/multi-purpose-synthetic-grease-with-syncolon-ptfe


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

torquemada said:


> not mine!
> 
> source: https://uhrforum.de/threads/helson-sharkmaster-600-neuauflage.363698/page-58#post-4469174
> 
> View attachment 13847143


Now that's a professional diver's watch if I have ever seen one !! :-x


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

This is my sharkmaster! Helson would like to check what happened!

For me its game over and I will return the watch for full refund! 

I have bought a tool diving watch and I got a leaking and rusty watch...


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Flo7 said:


> For me its game over and I will return the watch for full refund!
> 
> I have bought a tool diving watch and I got a leaking and rusty watch...


Sorry about your bad experience. I hope you didn't have to pay customs fees for the watch...

I recently returned a Shark Diver for a full refund, but had to swallow 110euros of customs fees. Still, I believe it was the best course of action for me.

I'm starting to believe that these Ploprofs are more like fashion accessories than anything else. But then, they are a bit overpriced for being just that.


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Yes, I have paid the custom fees but it is no problem to get it back. I have spoken with the toll...


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Damn, what a never-ending story. Gonna Check Mine later -


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

As far as this rust situation goes, I'm not certain that it's the watch or even the click spring mechanisms that are rusting, it may very well be rust but when I took my first one apart for a bezel swap, I noticed a tiny amount of brown sludge on the case that I first thought was rust, turns out it rubbed right off, I think we need confirmation that that is rust and not contaminated grease or lube of some sort, mine rubbed right off with a q-tip so I think it's possible that it's just discolored lube/grease. I'm sure there are products that can be used to prevent rust while lubricating at the same time, I mentioned "Super Lube" synthetic grease on an earlier post, it has rust preventing ingredients, is clear and seems to work well, I used it originally to remedy a stiff turning bezel, it did loosen it up and now should prevent future corrosion. 

On a side not, dive watch bezels are an important function, I'd like to see them more easily serviceable by the average owner, their inner workings are not water tight and see a lot of use, makes sense to me to have an easy removal feature whether it be screws or some neat locking mechanism for servicing/cleaning, at some point, all bezels need to be serviced.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Flo7 said:


> My Sharkmaster is rusty!! Is that normal???
> 
> View attachment 13847087


from the photo, it appears the click mechanism (captive balls and springs) are rusting and the oxidation is just flaking around the underside of the bezel and the case.

Using Watches808's photos from his post #1204 in this thread, it seems the click balls and springs are housed in wells drilled into the case. I remember reading that someone removed one of these click ball mechanisms to make the bezel a bit easier to rotate.

My guess is some part of the mechanism (ball, spring, or housing) is not stainless and creating the rust.

My concern would be, even if you lubricate the underside of the bezel and the top of the case with some kind of lubricant, the click spring mechanism itself is contained in a well drilled into the case. Even with lube application and fresh water rinsing, those click mechanisms will soak in the water captured by those wells.

Again, I'm not willing to bet my kid's college fund on my guess based upon photos, but if I am correct, I would want Helson to replace those mechanisms with fully stainless steel versions. I simply do not think, short of full bezel removal disassembly and detailed cleaning, that you will ever get oxidation causing elements (salt, etc.) out of those wells.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Michael 808 said:


> As far as this rust situation goes, I'm not certain that it's the watch or even the click spring mechanisms that are rusting, it may very well be rust but when I took my first one apart for a bezel swap, I noticed a tiny amount of brown sludge on the case that I first thought was rust, turns out it rubbed right off, I think we need confirmation that that is rust and not contaminated grease or lube of some sort, mine rubbed right off with a q-tip so I think it's possible that it's just discolored lube/grease. I'm sure there are products that can be used to prevent rust while lubricating at the same time, I mentioned "Super Lube" synthetic grease on an earlier post, it has rust preventing ingredients, is clear and seems to work well, I used it originally to remedy a stiff turning bezel, it did loosen it up and now should prevent future corrosion.
> 
> On a side not, dive watch bezels are an important function, I'd like to see them more easily serviceable by the average owner, their inner workings are not water tight and see a lot of use, makes sense to me to have an easy removal feature whether it be screws or some neat locking mechanism for servicing/cleaning, at some point, all bezels need to be serviced.


I agree 100%. While not the avid diver I used to be (kids...), I remain an enthusiastic surfer which I think is even more challenging to bezel maintenance than diving due to always being in the surf zone with water heavily mixed with sand and silt.

I've always liked the mechanisms such as used by Sinn and, more recently, OWC, with the radial screws that need only be loosened a bit and the bezel comes off for cleaning. You can also easily adjust the bezel friction by either slightly tightening or loosening those screws.

I'm not certain there is a "perfect" design as the negative to those little screws is they are so damn little, but you are much less likely to scratch the case (or yourself) when popping off the bezel with a case knife.


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ready for 7x antireflection on both sides of crystal...
Will show pics,when watch is back!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

For those of you who popped off the bezel. Is there anything to be aware of, when Re-installing it? Do you have to be cautious regarding alignment? Or is alignment just the issue when you first install the bezel inlay?


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes,it’s better to install the bezel naked in any position and the put in correct the inlay with Triangel @12 Position.
If you glow in before,it’s possible that Triangel between two holes under the bezel.then it happen,that Triangel is not in correct middle position.
But if that happend ,you can heat the bezel with a turbo lighter carefully...then it’s possible to turn the inlay a little left/right ,because glue is soft after heating.


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

That's what I take under the bezel because of corrosion protect.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Anyone know if the bezel lock pusher unscrews or not? I've had my watch all apart except for this, I need to access that drilled lug to remove a bracelet and the button is interfering with doing so.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Before and after:


----------



## jonathanmg19 (Jan 22, 2013)

torquemada said:


> not mine!
> 
> source: https://uhrforum.de/threads/helson-sharkmaster-600-neuauflage.363698/page-58#post-4469174
> 
> View attachment 13847143


I have the same rust issue.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ what have you been doing with the watch? And did helson say anything? How's everyone just popping off their bezels?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Some got extra bezels, good reason to pop bezel to switch.



AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ what have you been doing with the watch? And did helson say anything? How's everyone just popping off their bezels?


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh man, both of my 600 bezels have been lubed with grease, no rust yet, but I haven't swam with my watch either, problem is, if those spring thingy's rust too much, they're gonna be hard as heck to get out, I've removed one of mine, they come easily but there was no rust, I hope Helson replaces these with some of better quality metal, I will keep an eye on mine and don't mind the occasional servicing but some don't want that. I think even these will be okay as long as they are lubed well with a quality grease that has rust prevention ingredients.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Michael 808 said:


> Oh man, both of my 600 bezels have been lubed with grease, no rust yet, but I haven't swam with my watch either, problem is, if those spring thingy's rust too much, they're gonna be hard as heck to get out, I've removed one of mine, they come easily but there was no rust, I hope Helson replaces these with some of better quality metal, I will keep an eye on mine and don't mind the occasional servicing but some don't want that. I think even these will be okay as long as they are lubed well with a quality grease that has rust prevention ingredients.


I don't know.

It looks like Helson uses a design where the click ball is retained within a tube. Within the tube there is likely a spring providing the upward pressure.

If that tube, spring, and ball mechanism are all made of carbon or tool steel, I think the best you could do is remove them and soak them in a jar of penetrating oil and hope for the best.

The click mechanism itself seems almost perfectly designed to retain salt water. Anything you can do to protect the click mechanism will help, but as any boat owner or northern area car owner will tell you, it is almost impossible to really prevent rust from happening when carbon steel is exposed to salt and water. It is the reason you don't hunt for classic cars in New England. They've all turned to rust long ago.

A quick test would be to take one of the click spring mechanisms and try to pick it up with a magnet. If it is 300 series stainless (304, 316, etc.) it won't be magnetic.

If it is magnetic, Helson either used 400 grade stainless (very unlikely) or carbon steel (more likely).


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

I missed the first round... been kicking myself over that.
I held off on the second round due to the WR issues... now that those seem sorted, I ordered a Mango Monster using the CNY discount.
And now ... rust issues crop up. Just my luck.

I guess upon receipt, I'll soak those tubes / springs / detents with some thing to try and keep em hydrophobic.
Luckily, I have a few months to research before water season starts around me.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Wierd doubletap... selector on semi and sear in good shape... odd.


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

Ryeguy said:


> I don't know.
> 
> It looks like Helson uses a design where the click ball is retained within a tube. Within the tube there is likely a spring providing the upward pressure.
> 
> ...





> Hello,
> 
> As I know, the material we use is stainless steel 316L. I need to check with factory for further details when they back from holiday.
> 
> ...


https://uhrforum.de/threads/helson-sharkmaster-600-neuauflage.363698/page-62#post-4480742


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

oh look, it´s double post tuesday again :-|


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is one of mine, it sticks well and is almost difficult to pull off of the magnet, there is much more magnetism on the ball side of the mechanism.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

torquemada said:


> https://uhrforum.de/threads/helson-sharkmaster-600-neuauflage.363698/page-62#post-4480742


I'm sure William was assured by the factory the original gaskets were fine too. Proof is only a magnet away.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Michael 808 said:


> Here is one of mine, it sticks well and is almost difficult to pull off of the magnet, there is much more magnetism on the ball side of the mechanism.
> 
> View attachment 13864919


Yeah, that isn't 300 series stainless steel.

I'm not certain even soaking it in oil is going to stop rust from occurring, especially if the watch is used in an ocean environment. The movement of the underside of the bezel against the ball itself will scrape any grease off.

I'm of the opinion these should be replaced by Helson with click mechanisms made completely out of 316 stainless. It is the proper material for a watch meant as a diver's tool.

This is actually a good lesson in why QC matters. Between the replacement costs of the gaskets and now the click mechanism, Helson is likely losing money on each of these watches they have sold.


----------



## jonathanmg19 (Jan 22, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ what have you been doing with the watch? And did helson say anything? How's everyone just popping off their bezels?


I just went to the beach with the watch. I washed the watch with soap that day. Next day I saw rust around the bezel and it was very hard to rotate. I oiled and cleaned the rust. I have been olining the balls frequently since that day and I haven't exposed the watch to water. I'm waiting for the Helson team response.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

jonathanmg19 said:


> I just went to the beach with the watch. I washed the watch with soap that day. Next day I saw rust around the bezel and it was very hard to rotate. I cleaned oiled the rust and cleaned the rust. I have been doing frequently since that date and I haven't exposed the watch to water. I'm waiting for the Helson team response.


I'm sorry, but this just isn't right.

You have a 600M dive watch that you can only use in a desert.

I actually really like my Helson SM300. I really like this watch and I want to like Helson, but this really ticks me off. The gasket thing I could almost explain away. They made an honest mistake and are correcting the situation. Stuff happens, take corrective action, all good.

The use of mild steel for these click mechanisms seems worse in my mind. It is almost like a conscious decision was made to save a few cents in material costs per watch because buyers won't figure there is an issue for weeks / months after purchase.

Again, I like my SM300, but it's going to take a long time before I trust them to deliver another quality product. This ownership experience is one of the worst I've seen in a while.


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Like this combo:









Maybe I will made the lock button black or orange.


----------



## BavarianZHP (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow, I just completed reading the majority of this thread - the most recent posts anyway... and am flabbergasted at Helson for the leaking gaskets and rusting ratcheting system. I will not recommend them until many future models have been heavily scrutinized without finding any faults. Not only that, I will inform buyers to actually avoid this brand if they're thinking about it. This is unacceptable - having a 600 m watch fail a simple moisture test (fogging shower) is appalling and unheard of. I feel empathy to many of you but on the other hand so many of you are way too easy with Helson, if it's marked on the dial as 600 m, it should have been verified to that pressure (or at least by ISO 2281 standards which state minimal water exposure), but in actuality it fails a dunk into a bucket LOL. It's obvious Helson does not test their watches (not even in samples! - the customers had to find it out for them... and in showers...). How can anyone trust the water resistance rating on their other watches across their entire line??? They're many microbrand companies that are honest and who actually design and test their watches to the specified rating and offer them at a cheaper value - it isn't just a arbitrary number on the dial. :think:

Some of you have said that they're "correcting" mistakes and all, but this is very telling of the companies quality control, honesty, and transparency. Has Helson responded that they will be testing EVERY watch now and verifying that their WR ratings can be trusted for the future? If not, that's a bad and poor decision. Forget the free swag (straps, bezels, etc.) that's just a cheap attempt at distracting you from the real issues. Many of you supporters will say the problem has been identified as the gasket between the crystal, but I argue that the root cause is MUCH worse. Helson actually fooled everyone. Their watch was never 600 m WR, they never tested it, and they just put the 600 m on the dial arbitrarily and that's a cardinal sin.


At this point the only way to remedy this is to reveal what they are doing for their pressure test verification now (Are they even doing any now? Is it still only sampled? Is it every watch now? How is it done?). That would start convincing me. It's so funny some of you were happy they supplied straps... That's not the point. Like dangling candy in front of kids to avert the true issue at hand. Their silence on the water testing (I could have missed it, tons of pages here) is the most telling.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

BavarianZHP said:


> Wow, I just completed reading the majority of this thread - the most recent posts anyway... and am flabbergasted at Helson for the leaking gaskets and rusting ratcheting system. I will not recommend them until many future models have been heavily scrutinized without finding any faults. Not only that, I will inform buyers to actually avoid this brand if they're thinking about it. This is unacceptable - having a 600 m watch fail a simple moisture test (fogging shower) is appalling and unheard of. I feel empathy to many of you but on the other hand so many of you are way too easy with Helson, if it's marked on the dial as 600 m, it should have been verified to that pressure (or at least by ISO 2281 standards which state minimal water exposure), but in actuality it fails a dunk into a bucket LOL. It's obvious Helson does not test their watches (not even in samples! - the customers had to find it out for them... and in showers...). How can anyone trust the water resistance rating on their other watches across their entire line??? They're many microbrand companies that are honest and who actually design and test their watches to the specified rating and offer them at a cheaper value - it isn't just a arbitrary number on the dial. :think:
> 
> Some of you have said that they're "correcting" mistakes and all, but this is very telling of the companies quality control, honesty, and transparency. Has Helson responded that they will be testing EVERY watch now and verifying that their WR ratings can be trusted for the future? If not, that's a bad and poor decision. Forget the free swag (straps, bezels, etc.) that's just a cheap attempt at distracting you from the real issues. Many of you supporters will say the problem has been identified as the gasket between the crystal, but I argue that the root cause is MUCH worse. Helson actually fooled everyone. Their watch was never 600 m WR, they never tested it, and they just put the 600 m on the dial arbitrarily and that's a cardinal sin.
> 
> At this point the only way to remedy this is to reveal what they are doing for their pressure test verification now (Are they even doing any now? Is it still only sampled? Is it every watch now? How is it done?). That would start convincing me. It's so funny some of you were happy they supplied straps... That's not the point. Like dangling candy in front of kids to avert the true issue at hand. Their silence on the water testing (I could have missed it, tons of pages here) is the most telling.


I agree with most of this, and feel pretty bad for the owners of this watch that have to go through this. It must really suck. I don't own any Helson watches as homages aren't my thing, but they seem to have always been a pretty solid micro with a fairly long history as far as micros go. 
That said, it is surprising to me that some people form such an allegiance with these microbrands and sometimes their owners or contact people that they become completely blinded to what is really going on. This seems to happen quite often with microbrands as customers find themselves interacting with an actual person regarding their purchase/questions/suggestions, etc that does not happen with large brands. I do this myself, and have done this in the past with Bali Ha'i, and more recently Nodus where you start interacting with these guys via e-mail or social media and begin to feel like an "insider" or VIP of some sort. Most people are very attracted to this feeling and it ends up clouding judgement regarding the product itself or the treatment they are receiving. I'm sure there are plenty of Helson owners out there that use phrases such as "I know the owner", or "I was involved in the development of this watch" when queried by non-wis co-workers or friends. It's only natural.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

BavarianZHP said:


> They're many microbrand companies that are honest and who actually design and test their watches to the specified rating and offer them at a cheaper value - it isn't just a arbitrary number on the dial. :think:


I'm curious: which microbrands do you know for a fact that test the watches according to the WR rating printed on the dial ?



BavarianZHP said:


> Their watch was never 600 m WR, they never tested it, and they just put the 600 m on the dial arbitrarily and that's a cardinal sin.


This pretty much sums my conclusions too. But I'm afraid Helson is not the only brand doing this. We see many micros stating WR of 1000, 2000m or more on their dials and specs. I dare to guess that the equipment needed to test the watches at such pressures is way beyond the financial possibilities of any microbrand.



BavarianZHP said:


> At this point the only way to remedy this is to reveal what they are doing for their pressure test verification now (Are they even doing any now? Is it still only sampled? Is it every watch now? How is it done?).


I believe they have stated (in an email to an inquiring potential customer) that after the replacement of the gasket/retainer "every watch they tested passed the WR test". Which is not the same as saying that they "tested every watch". And there's no specification of what they mean by a "WR test". This is in this thread somewhere.

The problem is that they fed the belief that the watches would actually perform like a new version of the original Ploprof, but in reality they are simply fashion accessories made to look like them. It would have been more honest to claim a WR of 100m and actually test the watches to make sure they passed. Early in the thread someone was asking if "just twice the WR" granted the difference of 10x the price for the new Omega Ploprof. I think we now understand that the differences between both watches go well beyond that.


----------



## BavarianZHP (Oct 19, 2017)

Blackdog said:


> I'm curious: which microbrands do you know for a fact that test the watches according to the WR rating printed on the dial ?


I'll do one better and name a few micros that test _every single one_ of their watches to at least the indicated WR rating: Helm and Lumtec. Both of which probably have fewer supporters and offer less expensive products than Helson (so no excuse for not testing). I'm almost certain most watches at least assembled in the USA (Nodus - need to confirm with them...) test their watches in their quality inspection and control process. There are a lot of benefits going USA assembled (or in-country where ever you are). Did you see the tariffs / duty taxes people were paying to return the watches for a refund back to Helson? Some of them were paying 240 Euros... Ridiculous.



Blackdog said:


> This pretty much sums my conclusions too. But I'm afraid Helson is not the only brand doing this. We see many micros stating WR of 1000, 2000m or more on their dials and specs. I dare to guess that the equipment needed to test the watches at such pressures is way beyond the financial possibilities of any microbrand.


Yeah, 1000 m and 2000 m watches are very expensive to test for sure. Buyer beware anything from China. The thing is, not testing any WR is bad. It doesn't matter if it's 50 m or 1000 m. You HAVE to test it in order to have any sort of idea of what to print on the dial to begin with. Make no mistake, chinese/asian parts can be very high in quality, but if it is being assembled and "tested" in China - they can certainly get away with things without any legal repercussions whatsoever. Heck, they even openly make fakes there. In my eyes with this revelation. The Sharkmaster 600 is no better than a fake of the Omega proplof.



Blackdog said:


> I believe they have stated (in an email to an inquiring potential customer) that after the replacement of the gasket/retainer "every watch they tested passed the WR test". Which is not the same as saying that they "tested every watch". And there's no specification of what they mean by a "WR test". This is in this thread somewhere.


Again, not convincing. They need to state:

1) *Why the problem occurred in the first place*. They need to admit fault, admit supplier screwed them, admit testing was outlined but missed/skipped the required steps, or something. Silence on admitting fault means this was intentionally skipped (and they are not surprised or pointing any fingers because there's nothing to do). Come on, say _something_ about the issue and why it was not caught to begin with.

2) *What they are doing differently to prevent future occurrences*. After admitting fault or finding root cause, state how things will be different going forward. It could be simply "yeah, we test 1 watch out of every 50, but now we're doing it 1 out of 5 and raising pressure standards (or similar). They need to say something/anything about doing things differently moving forward.

3) *What is their current pressure testing standards and how they determine what's printed on the dial.* This should be self-explanatory, but with what Helson has done they need to clarify. If they remain silent, I'll assume the worst but if they are innocent, they need to standup for themselves. They are being accused of some serious stuff (and caught red-handed) and should take it very seriously IMO. Why would you not state _anything_ about this? Give us something.



Blackdog said:


> The problem is that they fed the belief that the watches would actually perform like a new version of the original Ploprof, but in reality they are simply fashion accessories made to look like them. It would have been more honest to claim a WR of 100m and actually test the watches to make sure they passed. Early in the thread someone was asking if "just twice the WR" granted the difference of 10x the price for the new Omega Ploprof. I think we now understand that the differences between both watches go well beyond that.


What's stated on the dial should never be misleading and _at least_ meet ISO 2281 standards (a 200 m watch should always be safe for scuba diving for instance, a 100 m watch should be safe for swimming, etc...) I always thought ISO 2281 standards were a joke as it allows manufacturers the freedom to decide what tests to make even - as long as they meet minimal WR, but obviously Helson couldn't even meet the lowest-set standards... Heck their plastic cylinder packaging that the watch ships in was probably more water resistant than the watches themselves. :roll:


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Tried my Deep Blue PU bracelet on my blue/black version, I'm diggin it!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

BavarianZHP said:


> They are being accused of some serious stuff (and caught red-handed) and should take it very seriously IMO. Why would you not state _anything_ about this? Give us something.


They're gonna be a little busy for all that. The original reasons offered were quickly debunked by conflicting statements by members of the Helson team. There are many layers to this now.

They're getting hit for Entry of Goods Falsely Classified, Entry of Goods by Means of False Statements, and Entry of Goods for Less Than Legal Duty on every watch brought in here. I'm sure other agencies will follow up. Felonies here, but as with most things, settled monetarily.

It was recently stated they were trying to help out their customers by putting smaller values on the watches. That would be true if I were to send you a watch. But a manufacturer is responsible for THEIR import/export fees. They were helping themselves.

He's probably wise to remain silent at this point and move forward with refunds (as mandated by PayPal) for those who ask.


----------



## BavarianZHP (Oct 19, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> They're gonna be a little busy for all that. The original reasons offered were quickly debunked by conflicting statements by members of the Helson team. There are many layers to this now.
> 
> They're getting hit for Entry of Goods Falsely Classified, Entry of Goods by Means of False Statements, and Entry of Goods for Less Than Legal Duty on every watch brought in here. I'm sure other agencies will follow up. Felonies here, but as with most things, settled monetarily.
> 
> ...


Ah, Thanks for the update. I didn't realize there was more to it. Honestly, I'm not really sad to hear all of that ... Falsely labeling their products is pretty scummy (WR rating, value, etc...), reading many of the people that got screwed kind of angered me and I didn't even buy a watch. Fellow enthusiasts losing hundreds of dollars... and wasting time.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Has anyone reached out to Helson about the rust issue?
If so, what was their response / solution?


I was assured that the WR issue has been resolved and my Sharkmaster 600 should ship in the next few days... so that is one issue resolved, but I'm still a bit leery of the rust problem.
I'll not cancel my order, but I'll likely hold the watch unworn for a few days while I evaluate my "Man, I love this thing" vs the "Man, I don't want to deal with rust".


----------



## jonathanmg19 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> Has anyone reached out to Helson about the rust issue?
> If so, what was their response / solution?
> 
> I was assured that the WR issue has been resolved and my Sharkmaster 600 should ship in the next few days... so that is one issue resolved, but I'm still a bit leery of the rust problem.
> I'll not cancel my order, but I'll likely hold the watch unworn for a few days while I evaluate my "Man, I love this thing" vs the "Man, I don't want to deal with rust".


I'm still waiting for their response.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Helson fan boy here, from wayyyy back. Owned about a dozen, still own a
Skindiver, Turtle and Tortuga... with that said, sorry guys had to bail on the
600, the rust thing pushed me over the edge into the Gulf of Mexico!
Bye bye, orange mango you pretty thang, you!


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

I jumped on the CNY Sale and will get it pressure tested and treat the springs with white teflon grease ive used on motorcycles. Its water and salt ressistent and we used to call it "white service grease". I had a promaster which rusted baddly and after a new click ring and this stuff it never rusted again. I'll be happy with a white date version. Mechanical parts used will need service like all the things...


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Streichi said:


> I jumped on the CNY Sale and will get it pressure tested and treat the springs with white teflon grease ive used on motorcycles. Its water and salt ressistent and we used to call it "white service grease". I had a promaster which rusted baddly and after a new click ring and this stuff it never rusted again. I'll be happy with a white date version. Mechanical parts used will need service like all the things...


Yeah, you should have to do that on a brand new 600m diver.:roll:

10 yrs. in the Gulf of Mexico regularly. Never had ANY issues or service, Zero, Zilch, Nada.
Runs like a champ.



Here's a 1-fiddy$ one for you to boot. Never a issue what so EVER. 12yrs. in
the Gulf.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

T-hunter said:


> Streichi said:
> 
> 
> > I jumped on the CNY Sale and will get it pressure tested and treat the springs with white teflon grease ive used on motorcycles. Its water and salt ressistent and we used to call it "white service grease". I had a promaster which rusted baddly and after a new click ring and this stuff it never rusted again. I'll be happy with a white date version. Mechanical parts used will need service like all the things...
> ...


Yeah so its not your thing, i understand.
I wanted a Ploprof for years and can live with that. At least i'll try it


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Streichi said:


> I jumped on the CNY Sale and will get it pressure tested and treat the springs with white teflon grease ive used on motorcycles. Its water and salt ressistent and we used to call it "white service grease". I had a promaster which rusted baddly and after a new click ring and this stuff it never rusted again. I'll be happy with a white date version. Mechanical parts used will need service like all the things...


Congrats on your new watch!! I'm familiar with the grease you mentioned, I worked in the cycle industry for years, I never thought about that stuff though, great idea. I think as long as you grease it up and inspect/clean if necessary every couple months, especially if used in salt water, you'll be good to go. I've greased mine up with something similar and clean as a whistle right now but they've only been exposed to tap water, I change my bezels fairly often to a different color so it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## BavarianZHP (Oct 19, 2017)

Streichi said:


> Yeah so its not your thing, i understand.
> I wanted a Ploprof for years and can live with that. At least i'll try it


It's your money and it's entirely your decision to do with it as you please.

It's just that many people (including myself) get the attractiveness of the watch but it's the company's philosophy, quality control, and lack of transparency we're concerned about. Honestly, if people are still going to purchase these watches how do you think other legitimate companies will feel? I'll tell you, like Helson can just get away with everything... Nope. I'm not going to purchase any Helson product until they address the issue. They haven't mentioned how they pressure test their watches in QC, in fact I think they do not. They only started testing the ones they think will fail now... That's a huge difference. Until they reveal what their testing procedures are going forward, how they determine WR on their dials, etc... and give some assurance to the customers then I'll pay back in kind and bury the hatchet into the ground. They need to reveal how this even happened to begin with (a 600 m watch failing a moisture test, rust... etc...). All they've done is give free stuff and distract everyone. Helson right now should be on the ropes, but I feel they're going to get away with it, and in the end NOT learn any lesson or change their practices because it just doesn't hurt their sales significantly... That I have a problem with and that's why I don't necessarily enjoy people saying they are happy with the watch - because honestly you shouldn't be. You're telling them it's ok.... It's like people buying those Vincero watches - we all know it's a bad deal and shake our heads when they say it's an awesome watch... but hey. Your hard earned cash. I respect it, but I'm also shaking my head at this.


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

Those look cool, but what kills it is the screw through the back of the monocoque case. If they got rid of that, they would lasso some more customers. Same goes for their 1000M 'Grand" knock off.


----------



## tgetzen (Jan 6, 2017)

Michael 808 said:


> Congrats on your new watch!! I'm familiar with *the grease* you mentioned...


Could you share the brand of this grease, or the type? I'd like to try it myself, for more than just watches

T


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

TKiteCD said:


> Those look cool, but what kills it is the screw through the back of the monocoque case. If they got rid of that, they would lasso some more customers. Same goes for their 1000M 'Grand" knock off.


The screw on the back is needed because of the movement used.

To be able to remove the movement from the case you need to remove the crown/stem. And for that you need to press a button on the back of the movement. That's what the hole on the back is for.

BTW, this is not unique to the ETA. A 9015 or NH35 would have the same problem.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

tgetzen said:


> Could you share the brand of this grease, or the type? I'd like to try it myself, for more than just watches
> 
> T


I'm not sure of what brand the manufacturer used, I worked for a dealer, Honda doesn't have it on their list of available products, I did find this, it looks as good as anything, I think the key is, if Helson isn't going to find a replacement or solution, periodically checking under the bezel for corrosion and cleaning if necessary.

https://www.permatex.com/products/l...e-lubricants/permatex-white-lithium-grease-2/

Like in an earlier post, I'm using this product, simply because it's what I have on hand, so far, no rust but only exposed to tap water so far.

https://www.super-lube.com/multi-purpose-synthetic-grease-with-syncolon-ptfe

Like another has said, the rust is probably coming from the spring in the bezel clicker, unless a lube of some sort is injected into the mechanism, it's gonna be hard to eliminate the problem completely.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Weapon Shield will work fine. Easy to apply while the bezel is on.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Weapon Shield will work fine. Easy to apply while the bezel is on.


You'll need to aply into the spring housing so best to do is with bezzel off and press the clickball in and then apply direktly to the spring. Just under the bezzel will not work. My guess its the spring thats not stainless and or fretting.


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Now watch is ready with grease under bezel and AR on both sides...-looks very nice!!!
I can request the German guy ,who did it!!!


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

seadweller16600 said:


> Now watch is ready with grease under bezel and AR on both sides...-looks very nice!!!
> I can request the German guy ,who did it!!!
> View attachment 13906345
> 
> ...


That's pretty darn cool, I never really look at my 600 and think that I need outside AR coating but, until you can experience the watch with that coating, you never really know what you're missing, I might look into that. I think that since the crystal lies lower than the bezel, it'll protect it enough not be concerned about damaging the coating. Very nice!


----------



## AJS (Aug 6, 2009)

Love this watch. I just don't think I could pull it off as a someone who doesn't dive. Even though most of my watches are dive watches.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

AJS said:


> Love this watch. I just don't think I could pull it off as a someone who doesn't dive. Even though most of my watches are dive watches.


Probably best if you didn't dive with it on all accounts


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

On for the second day now and i love it. Had it in the water allready and as far as i can "test" it its save 😄
But what ive done bevore submerging as followed: acid and saltwater resistent grease on 
All springs


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

That's cool! I haven't tried to remove my bezel pusher yet, does it unscrew from the pusher or do you push the pusher down and then use a straight screwdriver to disassemble under the bezel and the pusher falls out?


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Michael 808 said:


> That's cool! I haven't tried to remove my bezel pusher yet, does it unscrew from the pusher or do you push the pusher down and then use a straight screwdriver to disassemble under the bezel and the pusher falls out?


It unscrews under the bezzel. Be careful the pusher can jump out when you remove the bezzel lock pin.
The clickspring things or ball and spring housings can be removed with a adhesive strip


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Streichi said:


> It unscrews under the bezzel. Be careful the pusher can jump out when you remove the bezzel lock pin.
> The clickspring things or ball and spring housings can be removed with a adhesive strip


I have had the click springs out but never disassembled the lock mechanism/button, thanks so much for the info, I'll be inspecting mine soon!!


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Okay, how did you get the screw out, the lock tab is dead center of the screw, did you cut a groove in the tool?


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Michael 808 said:


> Okay, how did you get the screw out, the lock tab is dead center of the screw, did you cut a groove in the tool?


Yeah i got a screwdriver with grove


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can you show that tool,Streichi please...


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

It looks like a wide version (3mm) of a springbar tool. I think it may is. I purchased it in a set with watchmaker tools. Can take a picture in the evening.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Closest Watch to the REAL one !


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

I love it, its running since ive got it


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

anyone want to post some picks of how to remove the bezel lock mechanism? Pretty please?

Thanks


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

jhanna1701 said:


> anyone want to post some picks of how to remove the bezel lock mechanism? Pretty please?
> 
> Thanks


Streichi recommended using a modified spring bar tool, he has photos of his taken apart. I modded a spring bar tool and it works but I still have to take a very slight amount of material off of the sides so it will spin freely without hitting the side of the case where the crystal is housed, the screw is right up against that part of the case and if the tool is too wide, you cannot get a full turn without making contact. Once the screw is removed, I can't imagine anything being too complex under there.


----------



## 369 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello Guys,

probably some of you know that Helson made a small batch of SM 600 this year. I have the black dial and black bezel variant. I wanted also a blue dial, black bezel for a friend of mine. This morning i received e-mail from them saying that they have one like that. Since my friend cannot afford it in this moment i would like to ask you if someone is interested to take it. If yes, just PM me. The price is on their site and i don't sell the watch...just passing the info.


----------



## 369 (Jun 29, 2015)

Double post, my mistake


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Still rockin mine Received a Zuludiver buckle, suits the watch well.


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

Has there been any issues with the new batch of sharkmaster 600m?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

I’d be keen to know the answer to that too.

You’d hope Helson learned lessons but nothing short of a full fix would have made me happy with the rustgate issue.


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

Ciao!


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

Ciao!


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone have a recommendation for a rubber strap I could use with the Strapcode Ratchet Clasp (NT-CLASP22-017B). I hacked one up a bit to make it fit but if there's something out there that would work, I'd love to know about it...


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

I want one too!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Still enjoying mine!


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Still enjoying mine!
View attachment 14667991


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

On order! Pics hopefully soon!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And 15% off in December as well!!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I decided to have another go with this after not bonding with the melon one , so went for the traditional colours and seatbelt clasp got to say I'm very happy this time round and I'm sure the water resistant issues have been fixed on the new versions also the watch comes in a watch roll now and no tube
This version is really nice and definitely scratches the omega Ploprof itch


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks great! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

They are a cracking watch for the money, and I’m sure Helson have the gasket issue well sorted this time round.


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Mine showed up yesterday! Question for you guys. Is the seatbelt buckle from an older run? Mine came with a regular style clasp and I didn't see any other options.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, the current version does not have the seatbelt buckle.



Stirling Moss said:


> Mine showed up yesterday! Question for you guys. Is the seatbelt buckle from an older run? Mine came with a regular style clasp and I didn't see any other options.
> View attachment 14677913


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Yes, the current version does not have the seatbelt buckle.


I brought the seatbelt buckle separately from Helson for an extra $40 worth it in my opinion as makes the mesh bracelet work so good


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm assuming access to the movement in the sharkmaster 600 and 1000; both monobloc cases, is by removing the bezel AND crystal? Does this make the watch easier or harder to work on? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

firewatch44 said:


> I'm assuming access to the movement in the sharkmaster 600 and 1000; both monobloc cases, is by removing the bezel AND crystal? Does this make the watch easier or harder to work on? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Only slightly harder because the bezel needs to be removed to unscrew the case front the little screw on the back is to release the crown stem, tbh if the watchmaker can't remove a bezel I wouldn't want him touching the movement


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

dp


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Still wearing my new toy! I generally like 40mm watches. The concave back of this watch does wonders for fit!


----------



## 369 (Jun 29, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> I brought the seatbelt buckle separately from Helson for an extra $40 worth it in my opinion as makes the mesh bracelet work so good


So they still have the sealtbelt bickles?


----------



## 369 (Jun 29, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> I brought the seatbelt buckle separately from Helson for an extra $40 worth it in my opinion as makes the mesh bracelet work so good


So they still have the sealtbelt bickles?


----------



## 369 (Jun 29, 2015)

Dear friends, i will share with you my personal experience with this watch. I've always been a Ploprof fan and i always wanted to have one. Since i practice a free diving i wanted also watch that i can keep on my wrist so excluded the original 600 because i don't think is a good idea to dive with a vintage watch. At the time Ploprof 1200 was out of my budget so i bought the sharkmaster 600. And i love it...it is heavy and at the same time super comfortable and compact(maybe because of the lugless design).It was my daily beater since the first day. Yesterday i finally decided to make my self a Christmas present(Ploprof 1200) and i went to Omega AD.( i called before so i knew the watch was there). I put the watch on my wrist...and surprise, it wasn't so compfy as my SM600. It was too big, too tick and i didn't even like the design. And don't get me wrong...the details on the Ploprof are amazing, the shiny dial,the markers and that amazing clasp.But...i continue to prefer my vintage looking SM600, which fix better on my 17cm wrist. I never had an issue with it and i spent a month in Greece, diving every single day. So...i will maybe buy a new TV for Christmas and enjoy the holidays with the SM600


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

369 said:


> So they still have the sealtbelt bickles?


They did when they sold me one two weeks ago but how many who knows, I would definitely recommend


----------



## Circarama (Feb 22, 2018)

369 said:


> So they still have the sealtbelt bickles?


They did when I bought the last Sharkmaster 600 (white/white) they had in inventory on Monday. I ordered the seatbelt clasp with it. Tracking says it will be here tomorrow (Wednesday). That's super-fast shipping from HK to California. Can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

One year after the recall and WR fix...mine passed another basic pressure test today...YaY!


----------



## 369 (Jun 29, 2015)

I never tested mine, but last summer I had it on my wrist during two weeks of free diving and I brough it to 40-50 m depth many times.

Inviato dal mio LYA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pennywise4urthoughts (Jul 25, 2018)

Does anyone have one for sale or trade? I’m interested in the blue dial/ black bezel, but I’m open to hear others out.


----------



## 369 (Jun 29, 2015)

pennywise4urthoughts said:


> Does anyone have one for sale or trade? Iâ€m interested in the blue dial/ black bezel, but Iâ€m open to hear others out.


I guess you will not find one since Helson didn't make so meny of them. However mate, this is the best diver watch I ever had.

Inviato dal mio LYA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

If anyone wants to sell me a black or blue dial sharkmaster 600 send me a pm


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Still looking for a black dial if someone has one and wants to sell


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Still looking for a black dial if someone has one and wants to sell


Stick an ad in the WTB section you might get a response there.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Stick an ad in the WTB section you might get a response there.


I have also


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> I have also


I did that when I was looking for a Mk1 Ancon tank, and linked up with a member selling one in the U.K so it does work.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## redmonaco (Apr 21, 2006)

Resurrecting an oldish thread and also not sure if I'm allowed to put in a possible trade request here. Please tell me if I've not done the correct thing!

I have this one in astoundingly good condition:










And hoped to swap for a black version, as I have too many whacky divers and not enough "more sensible" ones!!! I'm in the UK BTW


----------

